# Windows Phone Internals updated to version 2.4



## Heathcliff74 (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi all! Windows Phone Internals 2.4 is ready to download. It beats the modern SecureBoot implementation. And furthermore, it brings custom ROM's, Mass Storage Mode, Root access and many more hacks to all Windows Phone 8 and Windows 10 Mobile-based Lumia-models. There is also a new Download-section in the tool, where you can download everything you need for your phone.

Short demo here:
https://wpinternals.net/index.php/128-introwpi22

Version 2.3 is released:
https://www.wpinternals.net/index.php/129-wpi23released

Version 2.4 is released (changelog in the link):
https://wpinternals.net/index.php/130-here-s-windows-phone-internals-2-4

René (Heathcliff74)


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 1, 2017)

So lumia 640 xl is suported?


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Dec 1, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> So lumia 640 xl is suporrted?

Click to collapse



Sure is!


----------



## pst125675 (Dec 1, 2017)

Thank you very much for your work.
Are Alcatel IDOL 4S and HP Elite X3 supported?


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Dec 1, 2017)

pst125675 said:


> Thank you very much for your work.
> Are Alcatel IDOL 4S and HP Elite X3 supported?

Click to collapse



Nope. And I don't think they will be supported. I got neither of these phones to test with. Research would also take a lot of time to see if some of the hacks can be ported to these phones and maybe they also need new hacks. I don't think I would have time to create support for these phones.

Heathcliff74


----------



## riahc3 (Dec 1, 2017)

Good to hear that I can unofficially update a Lumia to the latest version of Windows 10 Mobile  (1709 (10.0.15254.12))


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks for working so hard on this tool. It's going to be great seeing all the amazing things that will be made because of it!


----------



## marianodelfino (Dec 2, 2017)

Heathcliff74 said:


> Hi all! It's almost two years ago since my last release. But Windows Phone Internals 2.2 is almost ready. It beats the modern SecureBoot implementation. And furthermore, it brings custom ROM's, Mass Storage Mode, Root access and many more hacks to all Windows Phone 8 and Windows 10 Mobile-based Lumia-models. There is also a new Download-section in the tool, where you can download everyhing you need for your phone.
> 
> Short demo here:
> https://wpinternals.net/index.php/128-introwpi22
> ...

Click to collapse



Will this work on any w10m build or we will have to downgrade to an specific version(i'm at 15254.12 in both 635 and 550)??

It will support lumia 635??


----------



## irmedia (Dec 2, 2017)

So HTC one m8 for windows is suporrted?


----------



## riahc3 (Dec 2, 2017)

sensboston said:


> Good work, my old friend! Even your link is broken, I'm 100% trust you, your work should be amazing!
> 
> But, I'm afraid, it's too late now, Windows phones are almost dead  It's a time to switch to the another platform, unfortunately  Damn Microsoft, burn in hell! - you are killed the prefect platform! But currently Windows phones (even a "latest&greates ones", like my two years old L-950), become nonfunctional because of lack of applications and services... Lack of support of modern services and apps is killing the platform more faster  than damn "back end guy" Satya Nadella

Click to collapse



Well, this tools gives two options

1: Unsupported phones that don't receive upgrades can be upgraded to the latest version 1709 (10.0.15254.12) and receive at LEAST security updates. and small bug fixes.

2: Phones that have similar Android phone counter parts might be able to be switched to Android where the drivers are supported for that same hardware where they will have new life.

Im leaning towards 1 because its easier.


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 2, 2017)

Look like a chance to unbrick my 530.


----------



## Ani64 (Dec 2, 2017)

*Hoping for new life*

Will the new WP Internals work with my Lumia 730 now?
THANK YOU


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 2, 2017)

Ksarin112 said:


> I want Android on my Lumia 640 LTE

Click to collapse



1 Gb RAM, go bundy


----------



## kukmikuk (Dec 2, 2017)

Hey, guys, if you want Android or iOS, buy another hardware. Here is theme  about Lumias - so let´s thank Heathcliff for his work and don´t frustrate him and others...


----------



## Shady313 (Dec 2, 2017)

Thank you and keep up the good work! I'm sure many people waiting for some solution to have some last breath in their devices even if they are not active on this forum. Personally I have a Lumia 950 and I really love this phone. Wouldn't like to change it to an android one and I also don't see a design what I would love like this one.


----------



## Ani64 (Dec 3, 2017)

*Old is gold*



droid_ulti said:


> whats the point of supporting old lumias, even if some one made is possible to install android it would be a stupid move since hardware is old,
> you have two of most powerful WP10 device alcatel 4s pro and elite x3 and those two are not supported !

Click to collapse



It's not about rolling out a software update that new phones must get it first. And new phones like the Elite x3 have more security features that are difficult to break at this moment. Just like how WP Internals was only for old phones like Lumia 520, 720 two years ago and not for new devices at that time like Lumia 640, 730, etc.


----------



## nate0 (Dec 3, 2017)

@Heathcliff74
Thanks for the work put forth to help Windows mobile users experience more.  Looking forward to checking out the supported device list when it comes...


----------



## droid_ulti (Dec 3, 2017)

Ani64 said:


> It's not about rolling out a software update that new phones must get it first. And new phones like the Elite x3 have more security features that are difficult to break at this moment. Just like how WP Internals was only for old phones like Lumia 520, 720 two years ago and not for new devices at that time like Lumia 640, 730, etc.

Click to collapse



ALL WINDOWS PHONE share the security method, old is not gold in phones world once your phone become old hardware its dead.


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 3, 2017)

Ksarin112 said:


> 1 Gigabit? lol

Click to collapse



You started first


----------



## gabixdev (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks for releasing new version of the tool, android on 520 is impossible to use...


----------



## djtonka (Dec 3, 2017)

irmedia said:


> So HTC one m8 for windows is suporrted?

Click to collapse



yep, you are going to hit the stars now after making it looks like Lumia in About section


----------



## snickler (Dec 3, 2017)

All,

A few things here:

1. "CAN WE PUT ANDROID ON WP WITH THIS?!?!?!". If you want that functionality, just buy an Android phone. As with the many other random threads that ask this question, this answer stays the same.
2. Yes, we know Microsoft pretty much abandoned WinPhone/WinMobile. If you still have your Windows Phone device and want to do similar things to what you could do with the first versions of WPI? This is your tool. If you've come here just to make snide remarks, then don't even think about commenting.
@Heathcliff74 has put a LOT of his time into this, something he didn't have to do at all. 

Now, play nice .


-snickler


----------



## weatheryoko (Dec 3, 2017)

Heathcliff74,
First of all, thanks for the hard work you've put into this. Quick question: If you unlock the bootloader and gain root access, can you remove root access and re-lock the bootloader? (I'm assuming you can, but I'd like to verify). I like the fact W10M is a secure OS. I would only want to unlock the bootloader and gain root access on a temporary basis. 

Cheers,
Justin


----------



## giodelgado (Dec 4, 2017)

I know it's annoying to ask if this will enable Android flashing but I'm in if anyone wants to start a Android bounty for this!


----------



## prokakavip (Dec 4, 2017)

*Can be used for lumia 950, and ever the tool is released. Looking forward to releasin*

Can be used for lumia 950, and ever the tool is released. Looking forward to releasing soon


----------



## rashazad (Dec 4, 2017)

How can we use other phones driver for winphones?
And does anybody have any idea which phones have similar hardware to 640 xl?
Btw thanks alot Heathcliff74


----------



## sjrmac (Dec 4, 2017)

snickler said:


> All,
> 
> A few things here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Is where you are incorrect. Using this tool does get you closer to installing Android but not using this tool only. That's where the threads for Android4Lumia over in he Lumia 520 come in. We plan on trying these devices so follow progress over there, (to anyone reading this) and please don't spam poor HeathCliff with a million things. I'm sure it can be slightly annoying for him.

Sam


----------



## Ani64 (Dec 4, 2017)

*May be Moto G2 (2014)*



Arashone said:


> How can we use other phones driver for winphones?
> And does anybody have any idea which phones have similar hardware to 640 xl?
> Btw thanks alot Heathcliff74

Click to collapse



The Moto G2 2014 has Snapdragon 400 processor and 1 GB of RAM. My eyes are on that Moto device's CM14 ROM for my Lumia 730. And speaking of other things like camera, I can't tell much because I haven't tried, and Android phones have a very different hardware like the camera sensor is Sony’s IMX179 and we have Zeiss one. Time will tell how things will go.


----------



## snickler (Dec 4, 2017)

SJR (Sam) said:


> (to anyone reading this) and please don't spam poor HeathCliff with a million things. I'm sure it can be slightly annoying for him.

Click to collapse



That was my actual point of that first bullet point . I have found the Android4Lumia project pretty interesting, though.


----------



## snickler (Dec 4, 2017)

prokakavip said:


> Can be used for lumia 950, and ever the tool is released. Looking forward to releasing soon

Click to collapse



Yes, it will work on 950 also.


----------



## dxdy (Dec 4, 2017)

snickler said:


> Yes, it will work on 950 also.

Click to collapse



but is another story did be useful... in reality i am satisfied how 950/950Xl works... for example android ROM without full driver support and optimization will be useless  (same case with other Lumia phones)


----------



## nate0 (Dec 4, 2017)

snickler said:


> Yes, it will work on 950 also.

Click to collapse



If this is the case, then for sure the 1520...I hope...

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------




dxdy said:


> for example android ROM without full driver support and optimization will be useless  (same case with other Lumia phones)

Click to collapse



Exactly. However, porting/building drivers and system support for android could prove less difficult and definitely less than building system drivers for Windows 10 mobile devices...Still it is much work.  Android on Lumias is a good project in my opinion if that is what folks really want to try to do...  

From my side I only want to make Windows 10 mobile more useful or better for others or myself.  Plus at its current state there is nothing wrong with Windows 10 Mobile.  Is still alive and kicking.  I am grateful Heathcliff74 chose to update his tool support newer devices.  With an updated WP Internals app it will open up these newer devices to be more useful and to be able to learn more about them.


----------



## VladAndreMano (Dec 4, 2017)

Any chance this could work on the Lumia 435?


----------



## djtonka (Dec 4, 2017)

VladAndreMano said:


> Any chance this could work on the Lumia 435?

Click to collapse



what would you do on it? Did the Interop tool disappointed you?


----------



## Macieqs (Dec 4, 2017)

*W10 on ARM*

With this tool,  will it be theoretically possible to install Windows 10 on ARM on i.e 950xl, when it's released?


----------



## Mehdi008 (Dec 4, 2017)

thank you


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Dec 4, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> Will this work on any w10m build or we will have to downgrade to an specific version(i'm at 15254.12 in both 635 and 550)??

Click to collapse



WPI only works on supported OS versions. Version 15254.1 and 15254.12 are both supported.



irmedia said:


> So HTC one m8 for windows is suporrted?

Click to collapse



HTC One M8, HP Elite X3 and Alcatel Idol 4S are not supported. It would take me a lot of time to research. I have to see which hacks are compatible. And where I would need to find new hacks. I don't think I will have time to do this, unfortunately.



Ani64 said:


> Will the new WP Internals work with my Lumia 730 now?

Click to collapse




xxJMarian said:


> It will support lumia 635??

Click to collapse




nate0 said:


> If this is the case, then for sure the 1520...I hope...

Click to collapse




VladAndreMano said:


> Any chance this could work on the Lumia 435?

Click to collapse



WPI 2.2 still supports all old Lumia's. It is now also successfully tested on Lumia 1520, 435, 550, 630, 640, 650, 830, 930, 950 and 950 XL. So I think it is fair to say that it works on all Lumia's.



weatheryoko said:


> Heathcliff74,
> First of all, thanks for the hard work you've put into this. Quick question: If you unlock the bootloader and gain root access, can you remove root access and re-lock the bootloader? (I'm assuming you can, but I'd like to verify). I like the fact W10M is a secure OS. I would only want to unlock the bootloader and gain root access on a temporary basis.

Click to collapse



Yes, this is possible. However, there are still some issues with updates after having relocked the phone. I'm working hard on a fix for that.



Macieqs said:


> With this tool,  will it be theoretically possible to install Windows 10 on ARM on i.e 950xl, when it's released?

Click to collapse



In theory.. yes. But you would need to merge the drivers into the OS. Not an easy thing to do.

Heathcliff74.


----------



## Idlin (Dec 4, 2017)

Heathcliff74 said:


> In theory.. yes. But you would need to merge the drivers into the OS. Not an easy thing to do.
> 
> Heathcliff74.

Click to collapse



Well, the lumia UEFI is armv7 based, not aarch64, so it will be *very* hard to chainload aarch64 efis (Windows 10 on Arm is based on arm64...) 

``Idlin


----------



## sjrmac (Dec 5, 2017)

Idlin said:


> Well, the lumia UEFI is armv7 based, not aarch64, so it will be *very* hard to chainload aarch64 efis (Windows 10 on Arm is based on arm64...)
> 
> ``Idlin

Click to collapse



Well, unless we could replace the bootloader like what was possible with the older Lumias... But currently that's not possible with the current work by Heathcliff but that's okay, we just make it work for the time being!


----------



## Macieqs (Dec 5, 2017)

Idlin said:


> Well, the lumia UEFI is armv7 based, not aarch64, so it will be *very* hard to chainload aarch64 efis (Windows 10 on Arm is based on arm64...)
> 
> ``Idlin

Click to collapse



As far as I know, MS is testing w10ARM on Snapdragon 820 (which is ARMv8 according to Wikipedia) , so if they leave drivers in place, it should work on Lumias 950xl?


----------



## skirep (Dec 5, 2017)

When we can download it ?? 

Thanks a loooot for the work !!


----------



## dxdy (Dec 5, 2017)

skurtov said:


> Any hope that this might lead to sideloading apks?

Click to collapse



you can hope but in reality, no....

look... we have unlocked bootloader for x20 series for year and what we have from this? android port for Lumia 520 which work (how to say this without disrespect to developer team?) "odd"


----------



## skurtov (Dec 5, 2017)

dxdy said:


> you can hope but in reality, no....
> 
> look... we have unlocked bootloader for x20 series for year and what we have from this? android port for Lumia 520 which work (how to say this without disrespect to developer team?) "odd"

Click to collapse



Oh well. I just wish windows phone had the apps. I was in love with the UI.


----------



## sjrmac (Dec 5, 2017)

dxdy said:


> you can hope but in reality, no....
> 
> look... we have unlocked bootloader for x20 series for year and what we have from this? android port for Lumia 520 which work (how to say this without disrespect to developer team?) "odd"

Click to collapse



I'm sorry we can't move faster, since everyone wanted all the features to work but no devs help us, that's why it's "odd" we need like 2-3 more active devs and we could make this a reality for more devices. It's hard when all people want is it all to work but nobody wants to help make it actually work.


----------



## dxdy (Dec 5, 2017)

SJR (Sam) said:


> I'm sorry we can't move faster, since everyone wanted all the features to work but no devs help us, that's why it's "odd" we need like 2-3 more active devs and we could make this a reality for more devices. It's hard when all people want is it all to work but nobody wants to help make it actually work.

Click to collapse



look, i not complain to devs... i just want to people not expecting miracles from this. people always wanted too much from WP/Wm and at end was disappointed...


----------



## djtonka (Dec 5, 2017)

Prerna said:


> Great work,thank you! I for one would love being about to port some Android apps to my l950xl.

Click to collapse



nothing to do to WPI


----------



## ElroyJx (Dec 5, 2017)

Will it be possible to backup and restore full os dumps (including bootloader) to the same device models?


----------



## AirZoStorm (Dec 6, 2017)

thanks for ur work. 
If I get the corresponding drives from Android ROM, then can I make up a new Android ROM for my Lumia?


----------



## sjrmac (Dec 6, 2017)

AirZoStorm said:


> thanks for ur work.
> If I get the corresponding drives from Android ROM, then can I make up a new Android ROM for my Lumia?

Click to collapse



Our project Android4Lumia does this for Lumia phones. Don't bother here. And it's gonna take some time.


----------



## VladAndreMano (Dec 6, 2017)

I know this might be a stupid question, I am not familiar with Windows phones, as I use this one because my main phone is broken.

But is it possible to unlock carrier on my Lumia with this tool?


----------



## djtonka (Dec 6, 2017)

VladAndreMano said:


> I know this might be a stupid question, I am not familiar with Windows phones, as I use this one because my main phone is broken.
> 
> But is it possible to unlock carrier on my Lumia with this tool?

Click to collapse



Can I SIM-unlock my phone with this tool?

No. SIM-unlock is illegal in some countries. I don't support SIM-unlock.


----------



## VladAndreMano (Dec 6, 2017)

djtonka said:


> Can I SIM-unlock my phone with this tool?
> 
> No. SIM-unlock is illegal in some countries. I don't support SIM-unlock.

Click to collapse



I understand, thanks!


----------



## D2Dchris (Dec 6, 2017)

Hope to see the Android rom of the Huawei Nexus 6P working on my Lumia 950XL one day. That would be awesome.
The devices look pretty simulair (cpu, ram, screen... see link), and the Huawei Nexus 6P has a very wide rom development community.
https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=7588&idPhone2=7263

The HTC One M9 might also be a good android look-a-like. Since it has the same Toshiba T4KA7 BSI camera sensor.


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Dec 6, 2017)

D2Dchris said:


> Hope to see the Android rom of the Huawei Nexus 6P working on my Lumia 950XL one day. That would be awesome.
> The devices look pretty simulair (cpu, ram, screen... see link), and the Huawei Nexus 6P has a very wide rom development community.
> https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=7588&idPhone2=7263

Click to collapse



For the Lumia 950, a similar device would be the LG G4. Same screen, CPU, RAM, etc.


----------



## sjrmac (Dec 6, 2017)

AlvinPhilemon said:


> For the Lumia 950, a similar device would be the LG G4. Same screen, CPU, RAM, etc.

Click to collapse



We get it guys, stop saying Android here. It will happen one day and my project will select which device sources to base lumias off of. This is the thread about the WP internals program right?

Sam


----------



## Arunsimon99 (Dec 6, 2017)

heathcliff74 said:


> sure is!

Click to collapse



thanks a lot


----------



## drunknpublic (Dec 7, 2017)

It's been a while since I've been on this site. I remember when I was trying to keep my htc fuze alive waiting for Windows 7 to come out, and now I'm here with my elite x3. There's still a lot of life left in windows 10 and if anyone can keep this alive it's the xda community. I believe in you guys and whatever it takes however much it takes we can do this!


----------



## pisarz1958 (Dec 7, 2017)

SJR (Sam) said:


> We get it guys, stop saying Android here

Click to collapse



Sailfish OS!


----------



## bnwg (Dec 7, 2017)

Is it possible to put Astoria back in the latest build of W10M and run android app?


----------



## skirep (Dec 7, 2017)

bnwg said:


> Is it possible to put Astoria back in the latest build of W10M and run android app?

Click to collapse



+1000


----------



## Riyad_ (Dec 7, 2017)

Waiting for the Game changer(Wpinternals)...though i unlocked my 525 using old version and made some custom rom(WP off course) for my personal use..Thanks for saving us man


----------



## Gampanat (Dec 8, 2017)

Would be awesome if we could install android apps again in WM10 somehow. Like in the Project Astoria time.
But this will be fun to test ???


----------



## david1753y (Dec 9, 2017)

*When? *

Hi! When Wp internals 2.2 become available?


----------



## rger (Dec 11, 2017)

*WP 2.2*



david1753y said:


> Hi! When Wp internals 2.2 become available?

Click to collapse



I have the same question. Please answer.


----------



## iamarnabdas (Dec 11, 2017)

Waiting for Android4Lumia project to start for Lumia 73 after you release WPInternals 2.2! A lot of thanks to you for giving us a hope to use those Lumias again!


----------



## kukmikuk (Dec 12, 2017)

iamarnabdas said:


> Waiting for Android4Lumia project to start for Lumia 73 after you release WPInternals 2.2! A lot of thanks to you for giving us a hope to use those Lumias again!

Click to collapse



Ohhh, stil Android, Android....Android will not work continuosly on Lumias!! So, android guys, better to save money for new device!!! 
Unlocked Lumias guys, let´s wait for new WPI 2.2 and in the rest of live play with our custom ROMs!


----------



## Ani64 (Dec 12, 2017)

*Right*



kukmikuk said:


> Ohhh, stil Android, Android....Android will not work continuosly on Lumias!! So, android guys, better to save money for new device!!!
> Unlocked Lumias guys, let´s wait for new WPI 2.2 and in the rest of live play with our custom ROMs!

Click to collapse



Actually I am partially in favor of Android4Lumia work because Microsoft broke things. But yes, a new Android device will be more enjoyable than breaking our lovely Lumias. I hope WP Internals 2.2 open up new hacks and new things for tweaking Windows 10 Mobile.


----------



## djtonka (Dec 14, 2017)

new hacks... usb-c or get camera APP from Ativ?


----------



## countryfolk07 (Dec 14, 2017)

The OP must have disappeared. I just got an update notification for insider fast ring. Microsoft probably is patching this already. Makes me wonder what they did to Heathcliff74?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## david1753y (Dec 14, 2017)

What We do now? Microsoft kidnapped Heathcliff74


----------



## djtonka (Dec 14, 2017)

countryfolk07 said:


> The OP must have disappeared. I just got an update notification for insider fast ring. Microsoft probably is patching this already. Makes me wonder what they did to Heathcliff74?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They never done it for x2x series on TH2 builds, why they now would waste time for it ?


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Dec 14, 2017)

He said that some tests in restoring default bootloaders had to be done.Maybe he is stucked there.
I am eager to play with taskbars and app icons modding as I did some years before in wp7


----------



## david1753y (Dec 14, 2017)

NIKOSXRI said:


> He said that some tests in restoring default bootloaders had to be done.Maybe he is stucked there.
> I am eager to play with taskbars and app icons modding as I did some years before in wp7

Click to collapse



Good thing  I hope WPINTERNALS 2.2 does my 640 XL DS new life... Or buy 950 XL.


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Dec 15, 2017)

david1753y said:


> What We do now? Microsoft kidnapped Heathcliff74

Click to collapse



Hahaha! No, I'm still alive and kicking. I released that intro video 2 weeks ago, because at that time i was sure i was able to release the tool within a few days. I still haven't released the tool yet, so I owe a little explanation.

Two weeks ago I was just wrapping up some final pieces of code. But there was a problem with the implementation of the bootloader unlock. It had to do with updatability. When the bootloader was unlocked, the phone could not be updated anymore, which makes sense. But after relocking the phone, the phone still couldn't be updated anymore. That means, that when the phone was unlocked once, it could never be updated anymore, unless you would flash a stock ROM and start over. I realized the impact of this problem later on. Because many Lumia models only have WP 8.1 based stock ROM's and the update-process from WP 8.1 to the current W10M build is painfully long. Doing experiments this way would be agonizing. And this implementation would never be useful for people who want to use this on a phone which they still want to update regularly.

So I was looking for a solution for this problem. It took me a while to get it right. I needed a new hack and many attempts to get it implemented correctly. But I have fixed it now. I still need to finalize some stuff, but it is almost ready. If I wouldn't have been able to fix this shortly, I would have released the tool without this, but that would really have been a big disappointment for me. Because you only make a first impression once.

If I knew all this in advance, I would have waited to release that intro-video. I mean, I worked on this for two years already. And I've worked on this in silence all that time. Because I knew that when I would publish about my progress, I would also get questions about ETA's all the time. And I simply can't answer them. I need to focus on my work. I didn't release that video to tease a lot of people and then sneak out again on purpose. I'm just as anxious as others to release this tool. And now that I have this problem fixed, I guess I can release the tool soon. But you got to realize that it is important for me to test everything properly. It is important to get it right, or else phones get bricked. So, it is ready when it is ready. Sorry to test your patience. Hang in there just a bit longer.

Heathcliff

PS. I will try to answer all other questions when I release the tool. No time now.


----------



## david1753y (Dec 16, 2017)

NIKOSXRI said:


> He said that some tests in restoring default bootloaders had to be done.Maybe he is stucked there.
> I am eager to play with taskbars and app icons modding as I did some years before in wp7

Click to collapse





Heathcliff74 said:


> Hahaha! No, I'm still alive and kicking. I released that intro video 2 weeks ago, because at that time i was sure i was able to release the tool within a few days. I still haven't released the tool yet, so I owe a little explanation.
> 
> Two weeks ago I was just wrapping up some final pieces of code. But there was a problem with the implementation of the bootloader unlock. It had to do with updatability. When the bootloader was unlocked, the phone could not be updated anymore, which makes sense. But after relocking the phone, the phone still couldn't be updated anymore. That means, that when the phone was unlocked once, it could never be updated anymore, unless you would flash a stock ROM and start over. I realized the impact of this problem later on. Because many Lumia models only have WP 8.1 based stock ROM's and the update-process from WP 8.1 to the current W10M build is painfully long. Doing experiments this way would be agonizing. And this implementation would never be useful for people who want to use this on a phone which they still want to update regularly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's nice that you spoke, thank you for the explanation. I think that you will deal with this until the new year. Regards


----------



## EspHack2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Heathcliff74 said:


> the update-process from WP 8.1 to the current W10M build is painfully long.

Click to collapse



I was hoping this hack would help remedy that situation, once on the latest desired build with everything working properly you could backup the rom and just use that as the "stock" instead of that whole wp8 > 10.5 > 14.3 > 15.x process


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Dec 16, 2017)

EspHack2 said:


> I was hoping this hack would help remedy that situation, once on the latest desired build with everything working properly you could backup the rom and just use that as the "stock" instead of that whole wp8 > 10.5 > 14.3 > 15.x process

Click to collapse



My tool *does* help with that. But only with my last modifications. Because, it was possible to dump a ROM from the phone. But after a restore it was not possible to update anymore. With my latest modifications (the reason for the delay), you can relock the phone and update again.

Heathcliff


----------



## nate0 (Dec 16, 2017)

Nice...It could now be the official "swiss army knife" for Windows Phones.


----------



## david1753y (Dec 16, 2017)

Heathcliff74 said:


> My tool *does* help with that. But only with my last modifications. Because, it was possible to dump a ROM from the phone. But after a restore it was not possible to update anymore. With my latest modifications (the reason for the delay), you can relock the phone and update again.
> 
> Heathcliff

Click to collapse



Fine, now we have one question, when we could prepare phone for your tool, because my Lumia is very dirty  this week, next week etc. My head gonna very hot. When I work in office, look for this thread and wpinternals webpage many times. I apologize for my impatience.....


----------



## Deleted member 5428180 (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks for the update dude. Keep up the good work!


----------



## mattfrayage (Dec 17, 2017)

will wpinternals 2.2 allow easier flashing of redstone etc on no longer supported devices like the 920 and 1020 because the hacked up ways i have seen looking into it kinda suck in the sideloading multipe apps to get there aspect


----------



## ajaikumarnadar (Dec 17, 2017)

will it be possible to get Android roms for our devices after the release of windows phone internals 2.2 ? like for ex: i heard that someone booted a android rom in lumia 525 with your hack i guess..  
thank you for your work ! much appreciated ☺


----------



## ajaikumarnadar (Dec 17, 2017)

feherneoh said:


> We'll try after it gets released, hopefully we'll be able to make it work

Click to collapse



thank you.. it would be nice to see..  lumia 630 with 512mb ram running android o Go..  ? as Android o go supports 512 ram devices.. if I'm not wrong..


----------



## jeffseid6 (Dec 17, 2017)

will it be possible to unbrick my lumia 640 xl ( qhsusbbulk) with this tool ?


----------



## nate0 (Dec 17, 2017)

jeffseid6 said:


> will it be possible to unbrick my lumia 640 xl ( qhsusbbulk) with this tool ?

Click to collapse



I can't obviously answer on whether WPI 2.2 will help or not, but you should search the forums as we have a solution for most phones with that issue here.


----------



## kukmikuk (Dec 17, 2017)

...and again...Android, Android, Android....
WPInternals is for Lumias with Windows Phone or Windows 10 Mobile!!!
...thank you for your understanding....


----------



## dragon_76 (Dec 17, 2017)

feherneoh said:


> I thought this was XDA, a forum that SHOULD promote development, and messing with our devices.
> I'm working on Android for Lumia 520 for 2 years now, and I'll try the same for the newer devices too.
> Why? Because why not? Why does @Heathcliff74 work on WPInternals? Because it's fun. Same goes for some of us working on porting Android. But some of you guys here at the WP/WM subforums are as toxic as some of the Moto developers. (I won't start listing names)

Click to collapse



This is a Windows Mobile 10 forum, not an Android forum. If you want to port and discuss  Android for a Windows Phone device, use that device's forum.  You are cluttering a forum that is not intended for that discussion.  I'm following this thread because I'm interested in Windows on ARM or adding the extra Windows IoT components to my Lumia, not to badly run Android.

Seriously, see how much of a mess it is when developers try to port AOSP or LineageOS to phones that ALREADY run Android.

Furthermore, just buy an Android device if you are so obsessed with using Android.  You can literally get them for $20USD.  You can get pretty good midrange for $200, and flagship level phones for $300-$400.

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------




mattfrayage said:


> will wpinternals 2.2 allow easier flashing of redstone etc on no longer supported devices like the 920 and 1020 because the hacked up ways i have seen looking into it kinda suck in the sideloading multipe apps to get there aspect

Click to collapse



Using a registry editor, you can set your device ID to that of the Lumia 950 and update it to the latest Insider version.  That is what I did with my Lumia 930.

The Lumia 920 doesn't have a great RAM profile at only 1GB, but the 1020 has 2GB of RAM, and you should get OK performance, about comparable to a Lumia 640.


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Dec 29, 2017)

Any news about the release date?


----------



## megagprime (Dec 29, 2017)

[/COLOR]





NIKOSXRI said:


> Any news about the release date?

Click to collapse



It saddens me to report that our beloved Heathcliff74 has been captured by Microsoft and is being forced to work on the surface phone. 
More details to follow as they _unfold_


----------



## Abdullah S.A. (Dec 29, 2017)

It's amazing to hear that WP internals is back again! is Acer Liquid m330 supported in this version? it would be awesome if it's supported, cuz there is an android version of this phone with the same specs (same processor , same ram and internal storage, etc.. ). Who knows it may be possible to install android on it after unlocking the bootloader ..


----------



## nate0 (Dec 30, 2017)

Abdullah S.A. said:


> It's amazing to hear that WP internals is back again! is Acer Liquid m330 supported in this version? it would be awesome if it's supported, cuz there is an android version of this phone with the same specs (same processor , same ram and internal storage, etc.. ). Who knows it may be possible to install android on it after unlocking the bootloader ..

Click to collapse



You have to read closely. Only Lumia models are supported.


----------



## Aang1 (Dec 30, 2017)

*Reset Protection*



nate0 said:


> You have to read closely. Only Lumia models are supported.

Click to collapse



can I use this to bypass reset protection?


----------



## nate0 (Dec 31, 2017)

Aang1 said:


> can I use this to bypass reset protection?

Click to collapse



I do not know.  Reset protection is at the hardware level. It was put there to protect a lost or stolen phone.  At current it only can be disabled with a recovery key or the original account credentials that enabled it. That is the only way I know of. There are however already methods to _bypass _it, but that is it.


----------



## dxdy (Dec 31, 2017)

NIKOSXRI said:


> Any news about the release date?

Click to collapse



in my country we say: na sveto nigdarjevo (in translate: on saints Never)... be patient... if and when released you will see on internet and here...


----------



## Mehdi008 (Dec 31, 2017)

Maybe next year


----------



## Aang1 (Jan 1, 2018)

​


nate0 said:


> I do not know.  Reset protection is at the hardware level. It was put there to protect a lost or stolen phone.  At current it only can be disabled with a recovery key or the original account credentials that enabled it. That is the only way I know of. There are however already methods to _bypass _it, but that is it.

Click to collapse



Please I would be glad if u can point me in the direction where I can find a method to bypass it... Cos I'm even entering the credentials used to put protection on but it's saying there was a problem with internet connection but my internet connection is fine... I don't know what else to do... Pls help bro


----------



## nate0 (Jan 1, 2018)

Aang1 said:


> ​
> Please I would be glad if u can point me in the direction where I can find a method to bypass it... Cos I'm even entering the credentials used to put protection on but it's saying there was a problem with internet connection but my internet connection is fine... I don't know what else to do... Pls help bro

Click to collapse



Please do not use this thread for off topic troubleshooting.  Just google what you are looking to do, there is at least one video out there on a method for that.  It involves using interop tools.


----------



## trashmaster76 (Jan 3, 2018)

@Heathcliff74 It would be nice if you would give the Android4Lumia devs @feherneoh and @SJR (Sam) early access to WPInternals 2.2 so they can prepare the Android development for the newer devices.

Sent from my Moto G4 using XDA Labs


----------



## kukmikuk (Jan 3, 2018)

trashmaster76 said:


> @Heathcliff74 It would be nice if you would give the Android4Lumia devs @feherneoh and @SJR (Sam) early access to WPInternals 2.2 so they can prepare the Android development for the newer devices.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G4 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Ohhh no, Android again here.....unbelievable...


----------



## sjrmac (Jan 3, 2018)

kukmikuk said:


> Ohhh no, Android again here.....unbelievable...

Click to collapse



Let me tell you that if we got a head start, it's only gonna benefit you... It gives us some time to determine if we can run Android, and what differences the new hack brings verses the old WP internals. There is a lot you don't understand, if it could be done ahead of time, it greatly helps as well for the public. We use the old WP internals to unlock people's devices, promoting usage and existence of the program so it may be worth it for HealthCliff to let us give it a go early since we really only promote what he's done as it benefits everyone in some form. You do have to get through his program to do anything 
Sam


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Jan 4, 2018)

kukmikuk said:


> Ohhh no, Android again here.....unbelievable...

Click to collapse



Isn't XDA _*about*_ development and tinkering of all sorts? If you don't like Android, well then I respect your opinion, but stop with the spam. 

I don't understand why you guys are against it so much. If you don't want Android, then don't install it. Simple. 

We are all entitled to our own opinions, right? So don't pull each other down for having their own opinion. 

XDA is about development/hacking. Stop trying to prevent that.


----------



## david1753y (Jan 4, 2018)

Any news - anybody have contact with Heathcliff74?


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Jan 4, 2018)

david1753y said:


> Any news - anybody have contact with Heathcliff74?

Click to collapse



http://disq.us/p/1oyi66j


----------



## djtonka (Jan 4, 2018)

david1753y said:


> Any news - anybody have contact with Heathcliff74?

Click to collapse



send over your 950xl and then ask for freebies


----------



## nate0 (Jan 4, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> when I said the same their reasoning was that this was a Windows subforum, what is actually a good reasoning.
> but the bootloader unlock part of WPInternals has no more to do with Windows than Android does, so yes, this is a development forum
> 
> also, WPInternals is only in this section because the devices it works for are Windows devices, and they don't have their own sections
> Lumia 520 only got its section so the Android threads could be moved from the WP section

Click to collapse



It is a battle of the phone wars.  Folks will always have their opinion between the two platforms.  I do not see anything wrong with developing something new for anything or any device if you have the means and are capable.  I personally would have liked to have had the oem tools available to build a custom W10M rom for one of the Nexus devices (6p/5X).  Or for a oneplus phone.  But I am probably of the "minority" in that thinking...


----------



## The_Vermonster (Jan 4, 2018)

nate0 said:


> I personally would have liked to have had the oem tools available to build a custom W10M rom for one of the Nexus devices (6p/5X).  Or for a oneplus phone.  But I am probably of the "minority" in that thinking...

Click to collapse



I think a year ago, a lot of people would have been on board with that. Sadly the 950 and XL left quite a few people hanging and hoping for some other options. One of the big attractions to android in the first place is the massive number of options. 

But today I think more people are looking for a way to get some extra life out of their 950/XLs, even if that means loading up android.


----------



## dxdy (Jan 5, 2018)

The_Vermonster said:


> I think a year ago, a lot of people would have been on board with that. Sadly the 950 and XL left quite a few people hanging and hoping for some other options. One of the big attractions to android in the first place is the massive number of options.
> 
> But today I think more people are looking for a way to get some extra life out of their 950/XLs, even if that means loading up android.

Click to collapse



for some.. i dont want android on my 950XL... because no real support for this custom made androids!!! people thing how magically will appear on lumias and works perfectly... yeah right... when the marmot, it puts the chocolate in the alu-foil... what with camera support? 950XL still works perfectly for me, have all apps what need (bank apps too witch important for me) and perfect pictures. and most important, no malware risks  if some day in future must switch to android, i will buy android, not ruin 950XL with him...


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Jan 5, 2018)

dxdy said:


> for some.. i dont want android on my 950XL... because no real support for this custom made androids!!! people thing how magically will appear on lumias and works perfectly... yeah right... when the marmot, it puts the chocolate in the alu-foil... what with camera support? 950XL still works perfectly for me, have all apps what need (bank apps too witch important for me) and perfect pictures. and most important, no malware risks  if some day in future must switch to android, i will buy android, not ruin 950XL with him...

Click to collapse



Well, that's for you. 

Windows 10 Mobile on its own is an unstable mess. Reached a point where it freezes and crashes so often its just embarrassing. I wouldn't mind Android because then, at least I would be able to get apps again especially for banks considering how so many services are dropping Windows support. 

Yes, I know it won't run smoothly, but for some others too, they wouldn't mind it. Honestly W10M has become so unstable and buggy and gets my phone so hot so easily, that I honestly wouldn't mind trying to run Android, because comparing W10M to WP8.1, it feels like W10M has lost its defining factor, and its some half-baked product.


----------



## dxdy (Jan 5, 2018)

AlvinPhilemon said:


> Windows 10 Mobile on its own is an unstable mess. Reached a point where it freezes and crashes so often its just embarrassing. I wouldn't mind Android because then, at least I would be able to get apps again especially for banks considering how so many services are dropping Windows support.
> 
> Yes, I know it won't run smoothly, but for some others too, they wouldn't mind it. Honestly W10M has become so unstable and buggy and gets my phone so hot so easily, that I honestly wouldn't mind trying to run Android, because comparing W10M to WP8.1, it feels like W10M has lost its defining factor, and its some half-baked product.

Click to collapse



no freezes or crashes on my device. no heating.. with one 550 which work terrible i changed only FFU file (flashed different product code FFU) and after that this device works flawless... also one option is go back to AU build and block updates to (F)CU...

btw. i got some problems with screen 2 months ago and give phone official repair centar for diagnostic. result is battery malfunction (is 2 year old)... i buy new battery, but same problem again. i tried one stupid thing: put duck tape on wireless charger contacts on back cover... phone works again without any problem... seems wireless charger coil make problems also to phone...


----------



## codeasm (Jan 5, 2018)

Awesome, Cant wait to get my hands on this tool. Ow wait, I can wait, cause just like @Heathcliff74 I have work of my own. So I wish and hope enough time and nomore setbacks for Heathcliff and maybe i be able to try some other WP10 os or even Android someday. (maybe some Linux from scratch of my own XD ... time.. need time)

Running our own kernel for now (with some kind of display driver, and touch?) would be enough for now. Ill use a smartwatch to make calls if cellular will "break"


----------



## djtonka (Jan 5, 2018)

The_Vermonster said:


> ...extra life out of their 950/XLs, even if that means loading up android.

Click to collapse



Does Lumia 525 is for daily use after 2 years long project? It is a toy.


----------



## Mehdi008 (Jan 6, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> Number of people helping with the project: ~10
> Number of "it's fake", "it's impossible", "buy android" posts: 1000+
> People who actually follow the installation instructions, so they won't brick their devices: the developers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I'm interested to have full Windows 10 on Lumia 950, i think it's will be more easy to port it to Lumia 950 than android, just waiting to unlock the bootloader to try some test, i can send you the link of windows 10 Redstone 4 for arm version if you are interested, Why not dualboot full windows and android, for people who can't believe in that just waiting for Microsoft to kill your phone with the last update.


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Jan 6, 2018)

New cummulative update 15254.158 is out today.
I hope @Heathcliff74  knows that to properly update his app...


----------



## Mehdi008 (Jan 6, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> I'm interested, I'm actually preparing an ARM64 UEFI for my current device just for this

Click to collapse



That's good, it will be awesome to see smartphone running full windows 10 ?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 6, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> I'm interested, I'm actually preparing an ARM64 UEFI for my current device just for this

Click to collapse



For your Xperia?
I might be interested in this too. I have two 950 XLs at the moment, but I am working on one to figure out some charging or other hardware issues it might be having...


----------



## nate0 (Jan 6, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> Nope, I just forgot to update my signature, doing that in a moment
> 
> It should be possible on 950 and 950XL, we'll see, but 950 does not have an UART port available, so debugging on it will definitely not be easy. I'm not sure about the 950XL, but most probably it does not have UART either

Click to collapse



Ok.  If you decide to start a thread on this let me know.  I could try to locate the UART on the board etc...but maybe someone already knows that answer 

PS: Looks like the spontanious reboots on this 950 XL I have are related to either the front facing camera ribbon or the connector on the board.  For now I disconnected it and fixed that problem.  Still looking into this charging issue though.  I need time to read the device info using thor2 and see if it is just not diplaying the info correctly or if it is not charging at all due to a hardware issue.  USB works and says it is charging but the percentage remaining will not advance at all for some reason.  Gonna roll back the firmware first and see what that does.


----------



## phoy18 (Jan 7, 2018)

wonder if someone else manages to get hold of the build that was accidentally pushed that showed us a glimpse of the cshell. With tool, maybe we can also use the official cshell builds


----------



## djtonka (Jan 8, 2018)

Expectation hangover


----------



## Mehdi008 (Jan 9, 2018)

@Heathcliff74 when the tool will be released  ?


----------



## sjrmac (Jan 9, 2018)

Mehdi008 said:


> @Heathcliff74 when the tool will be released ?

Click to collapse



Let him release when he is ready. He is fixing critic bugs so we don't face them. We appreciate his work!


----------



## alimmm78 (Jan 10, 2018)

i am looking forward to releasing  to update win10 on lumia920,  thanks


----------



## amaxmx (Jan 10, 2018)

Mehdi008 said:


> @Heathcliff74 when the tool will be released  ?

Click to collapse



On his twitter account he posted that it is released now :good:


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Jan 10, 2018)

*Windows Phone Internals 2.3 is released!*

Version 2.3 is released:
https://www.wpinternals.net/index.php/129-wpi23released

Heathcliff74


----------



## Midral (Jan 10, 2018)

i've attacched the device tree from my lumia950 so we can check a similar hardware from any android device...

for example the chiset MSM8992 is present in these devices:

BlackBerry  PRIV
Google Nexus 5X
LG G4 / V10
Motorola Moto X Pure Edition

maybe is a point of start...


----------



## RandomWP (Jan 10, 2018)

I had got exeption "." during bootloader unlock. Phone bricked with red screen on boot, but WDRT fixed it. How to fix this problem? And can I unlock bootloader with wp 8.1 on phone?

P.S. Lumia 640 LTE single sim


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 10, 2018)

950XL RM-1085 059X4T8

"Failed to unlock the bootloader
It is not possible to unlock the bootloader straight after flashing."

Tried 4 times but same thing.


----------



## Deleted member 5428180 (Jan 10, 2018)

My phone gets stuck on a black screen while the app displays "Rebooting phone to mass storage mode". To continue i have to assign a drive letter manually to the MainOS partition. After that everything continues normally. I have a lumia 530 DS OS: Windows 10 X64


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 10, 2018)

Now my phone write "not for resale". What can i do to remove this without flashing?


----------



## natlala (Jan 10, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> 950XL RM-1085 059X4T8
> 
> "Failed to unlock the bootloader
> It is not possible to unlock the bootloader straight after flashing."
> ...

Click to collapse



Same thing here!

J


----------



## marianodelfino (Jan 10, 2018)

riahc3 said:


> Good to hear that I can unofficially update a Lumia to the latest version of Windows 10 Mobile  (1709 (10.0.15254.12))

Click to collapse



The last build is 15254.158, came up a few days ago. You don't need this tool to do that.

---------- Post added at 04:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------




Midral said:


> i've attacched the device tree from my lumia950 so we can check a similar hardware from any android device...
> 
> for example the chiset MSM8992 is present in these devices:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem is that, to port a rom it has to be the same resolution. You won't be able to port a nexus 5x rom to a 950 since they have different resolutions, unless the rom is aosp, afaik. LG G4 has the same resolution, so does BB PRIV and Moto X Pure Edition. So, those 3 are viable options.


----------



## sjrmac (Jan 10, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> The last build is 15254.158, came up a few days ago. You don't need this tool to do that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Android4Lumia will look into this more later once we know the tool in and out


----------



## pro_info (Jan 10, 2018)

Great, thank you so much!
I can finally make partition backups on my 930 RM-1045, it works flawlessly.
I can't wait to see what some people will do about Windows 10 arm and android support
Good luck, I'll follow that on loan.


----------



## sajalhossain13 (Jan 10, 2018)

It will work on my lumia 730 dual sim?


----------



## djtonka (Jan 10, 2018)

It is time to make an Custom for public, mean you guys


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Jan 10, 2018)

RandomWP said:


> I had got exeption "." during bootloader unlock. Phone bricked with red screen on boot, but WDRT fixed it. How to fix this problem? And can I unlock bootloader with wp 8.1 on phone?
> 
> P.S. Lumia 640 LTE single sim

Click to collapse





titi66200 said:


> 950XL RM-1085 059X4T8
> 
> "Failed to unlock the bootloader
> It is not possible to unlock the bootloader straight after flashing."
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a logfile here: C:\ProgramData\WPinternals\WPinternals.log. Copy the relevant part of logging and send it to me in PM. I will try to see what happened.


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Jan 10, 2018)

Teogramm said:


> My phone gets stuck on a black screen while the app displays "Rebooting phone to mass storage mode". To continue i have to assign a drive letter manually to the MainOS partition. After that everything continues normally. I have a lumia 530 DS OS: Windows 10 X64

Click to collapse



Oh wow. I have not taken that possibility into account. Thanks for reporting!


----------



## kukmikuk (Jan 10, 2018)

My error on 640LTE vhen try to unlock bootloader: Value can´t be NULL. No FFU with supported OS version was provided.


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Jan 10, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> Now my phone write "not for resale". What can i do to remove this without flashing?

Click to collapse



Restore Bootloader


----------



## MrMHK (Jan 10, 2018)

Sorry, but does this mean I can install android 6+ on Lumia 1520?


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 10, 2018)

Trying to unbrick lumia530 

Microsoft security essential is a *****.  How to bypass this? Nevermind.

Cant unlock bootloader on bricked lumia530. I once enabled reset protection and forgot to disable before flash.


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 10, 2018)

Heathcliff74 said:


> Restore Bootloader

Click to collapse



Not possible because bootloader not unlocked.


----------



## djtonka (Jan 10, 2018)

MrMHK said:


> Sorry, but does this mean I can install android 6+ on Lumia 1520?

Click to collapse



not only, even Symbian!

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

It is time to make it, Custom for 650 in following days.


----------



## Midral (Jan 10, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> The last build is 15254.158, came up a few days ago. You don't need this tool to do that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do not have the right knowledge to talk about porting so mine was only an idea ...

but I think that once you have found a base rom from these phones  the "little :angel:"problem should only be drivers? right?


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Jan 10, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> Not possible because bootloader not unlocked.

Click to collapse



Then how did you get that message on your phone?

If you boot the phone to normal mode and connect it with USB to PC, and you browse the phone with Windows Explorer on the PC, you will see a file called "Non-Production Errors.txt". That file will tell you why it shows that message.


----------



## AnguillaTec (Jan 10, 2018)

*BitLocker*

When entering in mass-storage mode on the Lumia 735 the partition is protected with cryptolocker, any way to remove it?


----------



## Sebasssss (Jan 10, 2018)

Initially, I got bitlocker errors because the phone was access protected. I used the recovery tool from Microsoft to fix that.

Now I get stuck on the cogs when the bootloader is flashed, and the phone reboots endlessly. Or it just shows the sad smiley and reboots after a while.

Logs: https://pastebin.ca/3957752

My second attempt is shown from timestamp 21:30 and up.


----------



## Geekissimo (Jan 10, 2018)

@Heathcliff74 With Lumia 950XL I can't unlock the bootloader, I get always this message "Failed to unlock the bootloader. It is not possible to unlock the bootloader traight after flashing. Fully reboot the phone and after that you can try again." I tried many times but nothing.

EDIT: ok maybe I found the problem, I've 15xxx version installed of OS and WPInternal downloaded the 10586 version. Now I'm flashing the phone with this version and I'll try again.


----------



## RandomWP (Jan 10, 2018)

*Use FFU for another model for unlock*

I can't get W10M FFU file for Lumia 640 but I can download FFU for Lumia 650. Will WPI work this this FFU?


----------



## djtonka (Jan 10, 2018)

RandomWP said:


> I can't get W10M FFU file for Lumia 640 but I can download FFU for Lumia 650. Will WPI work this this FFU?

Click to collapse



what about reading the FAQ?


----------



## Geekissimo (Jan 10, 2018)

For Lumia 950XL users, it seems with this phone there is a problem for Mass storage, and @Heathcliff74 will work on this.

https://twitter.com/Heathcliff74XDA/status/951204709808865280


----------



## dxdy (Jan 10, 2018)

RandomWP said:


> I can't get W10M FFU file for Lumia 640 but I can download FFU for Lumia 650. Will WPI work this this FFU?

Click to collapse



use lumiafirmware.com to download ffu


----------



## Curious Boy (Jan 11, 2018)

my lumia 630 has only 8.1 ffu firmware which is not supported by UNLOCKV2. WPI tell me that I can use other model ffu file but not sure which model for safe. Can you please clarify this?


----------



## anubis23 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hey guys, anyone having a reset protection problem on the phone? even though its turned off?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 11, 2018)

anubis23 said:


> Hey guys, anyone having a reset protection problem on the phone? even though its turned off?

Click to collapse



After boot loader unlocking, or in general?


----------



## anubis23 (Jan 11, 2018)

after bootloader unlocking attempt, a blue screen with a smiley face came up, then the phone went into its normal patching sequence that Heathcliff stated, when the phone was done flashing, it said it wasnt able to unlock the bootloader.


----------



## phucduongqb (Jan 11, 2018)

anubis23 said:


> after bootloader unlocking attempt, a blue screen with a smiley face came up, then the phone went into its normal patching sequence that Heathcliff stated, when the phone was done flashing, it said it wasnt able to unlock the bootloader.

Click to collapse



Same problem on my Lumia 950


----------



## nate0 (Jan 11, 2018)

So maybe it is a good idea to disable encryption and reset protection prior to any attempt at bootloader unlocking...


----------



## XDASumiaki (Jan 11, 2018)

*Cant unlock bootloader*

Hello, I have a BIG problem, someone mentioned this too on XDA...I did everything good and I got an exception "." at the 6th flashing profil test...and the phone go to black screen and after 10 sec reboots to the flash mode with red backround, and after this I couldnt use the phone, reboot loop with that red flash mode if the usb not connected...if its connected then its shows with Lumia Bootmgr on the Device Manager. I fixed it by this tool on the Flash page....I just flashed the original FFU and its again fine. But the problem is, I cant unlock the bootloader, it stays the same...I have Lumia RM-1067 - 640 XL Dual - 059X1H4. I installed the correct drivers with WDRT after I disabled all others because I work with another phones too for Android...but I think I didnt messed up something with drivers because it happened to an other guy too. I used the latest original FFU, and EDE file + I loaded a different Win 10 FFU for thats exractions, I tried with 4 different version
RM1104_1078.0053.10586.13169.15218.034DB1_retail_prod_signed, RM1116_1078.0038.10586.13080.12732.03336D_retail_prod_signed,
RM1116_1078.0053.10586.13169.12732.034E13_retail_prod_signed, RM1154_1078.0042.10586.13333.15817.0352ED_retail_prod_signed, and still the same error. I think there is another problem whats not working properly with the program.

The program logs...from Programdata/WPinternals:

As you see the attemp 5 still worked, at the 6 the usb device lost, later connected in Emergency Mode and flashed something (the modified bootloader maybe?) but it failed, and the bootloader is unchanged. Some info in my language thats is translated.
2018-01-11 02:36:35.518: Custom flash attempt: 5 of 64
2018-01-11 02:36:36.531: Custom flash attempt failed
2018-01-11 02:36:36.531: Error: Flash failed! - 8 -1 0 0 0 0
2018-01-11 02:36:36.531: Error 0x1003: Hash mismatch
2018-01-11 02:36:36.531: Rebooting phone
2018-01-11 02:36:36.592: Lumia disconnected
2018-01-11 02:36:41.829: Found device on interface: 9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc
2018-01-11 02:36:41.829: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_0421&PID_0714#5&3b19be35&0&1#{9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc}
2018-01-11 02:36:41.829: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-11 02:36:41.829: Mode: Flash
2018-01-11 02:36:41.938: Custom flash attempt: 6 of 64
2018-01-11 02:36:42.876: Lumia disconnected
2018-01-11 02:36:42.899: Error on USB port!
2018-01-11 02:36:42.920: Device: Lumia BootMgr - Microsoft
2018-01-11 02:36:42.920: Last written: 4E4F4B58465300040000000100000021
2018-01-11 02:36:42.920: Error: Failed to read from pipe.
2018-01-11 02:36:42.920:     Error: Failed to read pipe on WinUSB device.
2018-01-11 02:36:42.928:         Error: Egy rendszerhez csatlakoztatott eszkz nem mkdik / The device does not working...
2018-01-11 02:36:42.953: Connection to phone is lost - 2 2 262144 0 0 0
2018-01-11 02:36:42.953: Expect phone to reboot
2018-01-11 02:36:42.953: Waiting for phone to connect...
2018-01-11 02:36:45.334: Found device on interface: 86e0d1e0-8089-11d0-9ce4-08003e301f73
2018-01-11 02:36:45.334: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_05C6&PID_9008#5&3b19be35&0&1#{86e0d1e0-8089-11d0-9ce4-08003e301f73}
2018-01-11 02:36:45.334: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-11 02:36:45.334: Mode: Qualcomm Emergency Download 9008
2018-01-11 02:36:45.468: Sending programmer: C:\ProgramData\WPinternals\Repository\RM-1067\MPRG8x26_fh.ede
2018-01-11 02:36:45.515: Protocol: 0x00000002
2018-01-11 02:36:45.515: Supported: 0x00000001
2018-01-11 02:36:45.515: MaxLength: 0x00000400
2018-01-11 02:36:45.515: Mode: 0x00000000
2018-01-11 02:36:45.537: Programmer loaded into phone memory
2018-01-11 02:36:45.538: Starting programmer
2018-01-11 02:36:45.540: Programmer being launched on phone
2018-01-11 02:36:45.547: Wait to transfer control to programmer
2018-01-11 02:36:46.048: Send first hello to programmer
2018-01-11 02:36:46.647: First hello from PC accepted by programmer
2018-01-11 02:36:47.368: Error: A program . tpus kivtelt vltott ki.           / The program generated . exception.
2018-01-11 02:36:47.369: A program „.” típusú kivételt váltott ki.    /The program generated "." exception.
2018-01-11 02:37:15.263: Error: Az rs tllpte az idkorltot. /The rs exceded the time limit. Wat??
2018-01-11 02:37:57.492: Windows Phone Internals version 2.3.6584.1869
2018-01-11 02:37:57.494: Copyright Heathcliff74 / wpinternals.net
2018-01-11 02:37:57.791: Found device on interface: 9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc
2018-01-11 02:37:57.791: Device path: \\?\usb#vid_0421&pid_0714#5&3b19be35&0&1#{9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc}
2018-01-11 02:37:57.791: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-11 02:37:57.791: Mode: Flash
2018-01-11 02:37:57.934: Security flags: 0x00007BFF
2018-01-11 02:37:57.959: Platform Name: Nokia.MSM8226.P6199.2.0
2018-01-11 02:37:57.988: Public ID: 9B A0 DC CA E4 90 53 13 C4 1F D6 A4 00 45 93 12 03 68 0B 9B
2018-01-11 02:37:58.008: Root Key Hash: 68 24 55 78 4C 6A 17 30 95 2B F7 8A 8E B4 1A 4F AA 98 B4 B4 82 8B A1 F7 4C 71 E2 1E 92 1C 39 60
2018-01-11 02:37:58.008: Platform Secure Boot Status: True
2018-01-11 02:37:58.009: Uefi Secure Boot Status: True
2018-01-11 02:37:58.010: Effective Secure Boot Status: True
2018-01-11 02:37:58.011: Bootloader Security Qfuse Status: True
2018-01-11 02:37:58.012: Bootloader Security Authentication Status: False
2018-01-11 02:37:58.012: Bootloader Security Rdc Status: False
2018-01-11 02:37:58.013: Effective Bootloader Security Status: True
2018-01-11 02:37:58.014: Native Debug Status: False
2018-01-11 02:37:58.335: Phone type: RM-1067
2018-01-11 02:37:58.335: Product code: 059X1H4

Thanks for your patient! Sorry for english mistakes if had.


----------



## anubis23 (Jan 11, 2018)

nate0 said:


> So maybe it is a good idea to disable encryption and reset protection prior to any attempt at bootloader unlocking...

Click to collapse



Strange thing is, i did lol.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 11, 2018)

anubis23 said:


> Strange thing is, i did lol.

Click to collapse



Seems you are not the only one with this type of issue.  I am reading another user on his WPI site has this issue too, but even after entering the recovery key acquired from Microsofts site they still cannot disable it or get past the reset protection screen.


----------



## anubis23 (Jan 11, 2018)

Yeah, hopefully, its a simple fix . 





nate0 said:


> Seems you are not the only one with this type of issue.  I am reading another user on his WPI site has this issue too, but even after entering the recovery key acquired from Microsofts site they still cannot disable it or get past the reset protection screen.

Click to collapse


----------



## djtonka (Jan 11, 2018)

What version of eMMC you guys have?


----------



## Charmandrigo (Jan 11, 2018)

I wonder if unlocking the bootloader, we would be able to put Windows 10 ARM edition to lumias.
Knowing Cshell is already implemented in FCU, technically we should get what is probably going to be Surface Phone's layout


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jan 11, 2018)

*how do u do the process*



pro_info said:


> Great, thank you so much!
> I can finally make partition backups on my 930 RM-1045, it works flawlessly.
> I can't wait to see what some people will do about Windows 10 arm and android support
> Good luck, I'll follow that on loan.

Click to collapse



How do u work this tool I have an Lumia icon but keep getting error of parameter null something source ffu how did u unlock yours I also tried on my Lumia 640 too same thing also doesn't work on Lumia 635 am I picking the wrong source ffu or some thing I don't get it help plz


----------



## maruf8 (Jan 11, 2018)

What about Updating Phone via phone update after unlocking bootloader??


----------



## anubis23 (Jan 11, 2018)

djtonka said:


> What version of eMMC you guys have?

Click to collapse



Hynix


----------



## djtonka (Jan 11, 2018)

And what revision?

---------- Post added at 07:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 AM ----------




Charmandrigo said:


> I wonder if unlocking the bootloader, we would be able to put Windows 10 ARM edition to lumias.
> Knowing Cshell is already implemented in FCU, technically we should get what is probably going to be Surface Phone's layout

Click to collapse



Keep wondering


----------



## anubis23 (Jan 11, 2018)

Starting to read manufacturer of eMMC
Detecting UEFI responder
Send HELLO
HELLO success
Lumia Flash App detected
Disable time-outs
Read FlashApp Build Info
Read parameter from UEFI Flash App
Read parameter Ok
FlashApp Build Info: Date:Jun 11 2016 Time:14:22:42 Info:-
Transfer size: 2363392
Sublock ID 31
Buffer size: 2359296
Number of sectors: 61071360
Number of sectors of SD card: 31256576
PlatformInfo is Microsoft.MSM8992.P6218.1.0
Async protocol version: 01
Security info sublock detected
Platform secure boot enabled
Secure FFU enabled
JTAG eFuse blown
RnD Certificate not found
Authentication not done
UEFI secure boot enabled
SHK enabled
Device supports FFU protocols: 0015
Sublock ID 32
Read Root Key Hash
Read parameter from UEFI Flash App
Read parameter Ok
Root Key Hash is ******************************
Read public ID
Read parameter from UEFI Flash App
Read parameter Ok
Public ID is ************************************
Protocol version 2.41 Implementation version 2.75
Device already in flash mode
Read card identification of eMMC.
Read parameter from UEFI Flash App
Read parameter Ok
Manufacturer is Hynix
OEM/Application ID (OID)     = 0x004A
Product Serial Number (PSN)  = 0x26FBD882



djtonka said:


> And what revision?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## prokakavip (Jan 11, 2018)

What can we do after unlocking the phone? I'm excited about an Android project for the lumia 950


----------



## djtonka (Jan 11, 2018)

prokakavip said:


> What can we do after unlocking the phone? I'm excited about an Android project for the lumia 950

Click to collapse



Browse the ringtones folder


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Jan 11, 2018)

failed to unlock bootloader.. in lumia 950 dual.I get smiley face and gears!
maybe interop unlock plays a role?
how to remove interop unlock without hard reset?


----------



## phucduongqb (Jan 11, 2018)

NIKOSXRI said:


> failed to unlock bootloader.. in lumia 950 dual.I get smiley face and gears!
> maybe interop unlock plays a role?
> how to remove interop unlock without hard reset?

Click to collapse



Same problem with my lumia 950


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Jan 11, 2018)

phucduongqb said:


> Same problem with my lumia 950

Click to collapse



Did you interop unlock the phone with i tool?


----------



## ahsan547 (Jan 11, 2018)

This can't unlock boot loader of Lumia 540. Anyone unlocked l540 boot loader????


----------



## pro_info (Jan 11, 2018)

@Heathcliff74 Ok, I have a bug when I try to switch on mass-storage-mode.
1. unlock bootloader RM-1045 v15254.158 OK
2. switch to mass-storage-mode OK
3. backup OK
4. flash ffu original with wp8.1 OK
5. switch to mass-storage-mode fail KO
6. re unlock bootloader OK
7. switch to mass-storage-mode OK
8. upgrade (x3) 8.1 to w10m 15254.128
9. switch to mass-storage-mode fail KO
10. bootloader already unlock (KO)
11. mass-storage-mode isn't possible KO
12. flash previous backup OK
13. unlock bootloader OK
14. mass-storage-mode OK
...



---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------




RomLord14495 said:


> How do u work this tool I have an Lumia icon but keep getting error of parameter null something source ffu how did u unlock yours I also tried on my Lumia 640 too same thing also doesn't work on Lumia 635 am I picking the wrong source ffu or some thing I don't get it help plz

Click to collapse



All procedure is describe :
Clic download, search (with your good producttype and productcode) clic download all
and after these two download, automatically "When the FFU-file is downloaded, it will be analyzed. And if the OS-version is not a supported version, then Windows Phone Internals will start to download another FFU-file, which should have a supported OS-version. It will be for a different model, but Windows Phone Internals needs it extract some files from it."
After unlock with good selected files...

sry for english


----------



## phucduongqb (Jan 11, 2018)

NIKOSXRI said:


> Did you interop unlock the phone with i tool?

Click to collapse



Yes, i had interop unlock. However, i also trying flash to stock ROM then unlock again but it still have same problem.


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Jan 11, 2018)

phucduongqb said:


> Yes, i had interop unlock. However, i also trying flash to stock ROM then unlock again but it still have same problem.

Click to collapse



You flashed the rom that wpinternals downloads?
I think @Heathcliff74 must check our problem with lumia 950


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jan 11, 2018)

pro_info said:


> Great, thank you so much!
> I can finally make partition backups on my 930 RM-1045, it works flawlessly.
> I can't wait to see what some people will do about Windows 10 arm and android support
> Good luck, I'll follow that on loan.

Click to collapse





pro_info said:


> @Heathcliff74 Ok, I have a bug when I try to switch on mass-storage-mode.
> 1. unlock bootloader RM-1045 v15254.158 OK
> 2. switch to mass-storage-mode OK
> 3. backup OK
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok I needed to connect to the internet lol I tried using my ffu files i have quite a big collection of ffu but ok thanks I will try when I get home I will download some from the tool also will it work if I debranded my 640


----------



## prokakavip (Jan 11, 2018)

*It's a bug with my lumia 950*

It's a bug with my lumia 950
https://drive.google.com/file/d/16cfdvn-ZsouJjCaO0Bfobcq9SIdsh8zD/view?usp=sharing


----------



## prokakavip (Jan 11, 2018)

NIKOSXRI said:


> failed to unlock bootloader.. in lumia 950 dual.I get smiley face and gears!
> maybe interop unlock plays a role?
> how to remove interop unlock without hard reset?

Click to collapse



Same problem with my lumia 950


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Jan 11, 2018)

prokakavip said:


> Same problem with my lumia 950

Click to collapse



I sent pm to healthcliff74 with my log file.
Has anyone with 950 lumia managed to unlock bootloader?


----------



## prokakavip (Jan 11, 2018)

NIKOSXRI said:


> I sent pm to healthcliff74 with my log file.
> Has anyone with 950 lumia managed to unlock bootloader?

Click to collapse



I tried many solutions even using the Windows Device Recovery Tool for the release version but that still happens.


----------



## dxdy (Jan 11, 2018)

hey guys!!! delete IMEI numbers from logs...


----------



## megagprime (Jan 11, 2018)

What if the qfuse is blown?


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 11, 2018)

So, i cant unlock the bricked 530. Cant enter en mass mode.


----------



## McShaz (Jan 11, 2018)

I can't unlock bootloader in my Lumia 950 DS.
Same problem.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 11, 2018)

I unlocked both my 1520s RM-937 32GB and RM-940 16GB.


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Jan 11, 2018)

*Who has unlocked his device?*

Please whoever has unlocked his device please report it here, to know which devices are ok.
Up to now it seems that many lumia 950 and 950xl dual or not cannot be unlocked having the same problem with smiley, bluescreen gears, and finally the same message, cannot unlock bootloader straight after flashing.
I had never a bitlocker enabled but other people continue to be unable to unlock bootloader even when they disable bitlocker...


----------



## megasounds (Jan 11, 2018)

NIKOSXRI said:


> Please whoever has unlocked his device please report it here, to know which devices are ok.
> Up to now it seems that lumia 950 and 950xl dual or not cannot be unlocked having the same problem with smiley, bluescreen gears, and finally the same message, cannot unlock bootloader straight after flashing.
> I had never a bitlocker enabled but other people continue to be unable to unlock bootloader even when they disable bitlocker...

Click to collapse



NO NOT TRUE !
i flashed my Lumia 950XL back to ROM -- lumia 950 xl 10.0.10586.0 and every thing went well.
I successfully unlocked my bootloader an enabled root access.
Also mass storage mode works !
I can "mount"the mainOS as D:\ drive in windows 10.
So in my case it worked. thanks 

micheal


----------



## djtonka (Jan 11, 2018)

Same for me. Just look on posts counter for each of them, newbies. Heard from elsewhere about tool, now mouning instead focus on FAQ and f** manual included.


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Jan 11, 2018)

Did you do any trick or the unlocking was straightforward?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 11, 2018)

So, with "root" access or security containers broken down, we can run unsigned services/drivers/apps correct?  Or do they have to be signed at all even if only self signed...?


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Jan 11, 2018)

AnguillaTec said:


> When entering in mass-storage mode on the Lumia 735 the partition is protected with cryptolocker, any way to remove it?

Click to collapse



Afaik a bitlockered phone should just be visible normally in mass storage mode.


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sebasssss said:


> Initially, I got bitlocker errors because the phone was access protected. I used the recovery tool from Microsoft to fix that.
> 
> Now I get stuck on the cogs when the bootloader is flashed, and the phone reboots endlessly. Or it just shows the sad smiley and reboots after a while.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the log. I will look into this.


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Jan 11, 2018)

Geekissimo said:


> @Heathcliff74 With Lumia 950XL I can't unlock the bootloader, I get always this message "Failed to unlock the bootloader. It is not possible to unlock the bootloader traight after flashing. Fully reboot the phone and after that you can try again." I tried many times but nothing.
> 
> EDIT: ok maybe I found the problem, I've 15xxx version installed of OS and WPInternal downloaded the 10586 version. Now I'm flashing the phone with this version and I'll try again.

Click to collapse



I see a lot of people who have a 950 or 950 XL who don't get it working. I already have some logs. I will look into this. I don't have these problems on my 950 XL, but I will try to reproduce it.


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Jan 11, 2018)

Curious Boy said:


> my lumia 630 has only 8.1 ffu firmware which is not supported by UNLOCKV2. WPI tell me that I can use other model ffu file but not sure which model for safe. Can you please clarify this?

Click to collapse



Doesn't matter. Just download an FFU of RM-1085 and select that as "supported FFU". That will work.


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Jan 11, 2018)

anubis23 said:


> Hey guys, anyone having a reset protection problem on the phone? even though its turned off?

Click to collapse



It seems that if you once had Reset Protection enabled, it can come back for you after a reflash of an older FFU. This does not seem to be a problem of Windows Phone Internals, but rather a generic problem of reflashing these phones. It may also have to do with having bitlocker enabled at the same time. I will look into this. To be safe you better not try to unlock your phone if you have had Reset Protection enabled in the past.

The problem with this is that even when i find a way around Reset Protection, I'm not sure it is a good idea to release this, as it may have legal consequences.


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Jan 11, 2018)

XDASumiaki said:


> Hello, I have a BIG problem, someone mentioned this too on XDA...I did everything good and I got an exception "." at the 6th flashing profil test...and the phone go to black screen and after 10 sec reboots to the flash mode with red backround, and after this I couldnt use the phone, reboot loop with that red flash mode if the usb not connected...if its connected then its shows with Lumia Bootmgr on the Device Manager. I fixed it by this tool on the Flash page....I just flashed the original FFU and its again fine. But the problem is, I cant unlock the bootloader, it stays the same...I have Lumia RM-1067 - 640 XL Dual - 059X1H4. I installed the correct drivers with WDRT after I disabled all others because I work with another phones too for Android...but I think I didnt messed up something with drivers because it happened to an other guy too. I used the latest original FFU, and EDE file + I loaded a different Win 10 FFU for thats exractions, I tried with 4 different version
> RM1104_1078.0053.10586.13169.15218.034DB1_retail_prod_signed, RM1116_1078.0038.10586.13080.12732.03336D_retail_prod_signed,
> RM1116_1078.0053.10586.13169.12732.034E13_retail_prod_signed, RM1154_1078.0042.10586.13333.15817.0352ED_retail_prod_signed, and still the same error. I think there is another problem whats not working properly with the program.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for this. This seems to be either a problem in the compiler or in the obfuscator. I will look into this and I think this can be solved.


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Jan 11, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> How do u work this tool I have an Lumia icon but keep getting error of parameter null something source ffu how did u unlock yours I also tried on my Lumia 640 too same thing also doesn't work on Lumia 635 am I picking the wrong source ffu or some thing I don't get it help plz

Click to collapse



Did you perhaps delete or move the FFU's you used before? If so, redownload the necessary FFU's and leave them there. Windows Phone Internals needs them.


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Jan 11, 2018)

pro_info said:


> @Heathcliff74 Ok, I have a bug when I try to switch on mass-storage-mode.
> 1. unlock bootloader RM-1045 v15254.158 OK
> 2. switch to mass-storage-mode OK
> 3. backup OK
> ...

Click to collapse



You should NOT update the phone while it is unlocked!!


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Jan 11, 2018)

nate0 said:


> So, with "root" access or security containers broken down, we can run unsigned services/drivers/apps correct?  Or do they have to be signed at all even if only self signed...?

Click to collapse



Correct. They do not need to be signed at all.


----------



## megagprime (Jan 12, 2018)

*My 950 failed too*



megagprime said:


> What if the qfuse is blown?

Click to collapse



? 950s that failed, your qfuse blown ? 

HeathCliff74 you rock man, thanks so much for your badass work and helping us all xo


----------



## maruf8 (Jan 12, 2018)

djtonka said:


> Browse the ringtones folder

Click to collapse



It can be done by interop tools with a pc ?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 12, 2018)

Anyone working on a ROM for the 1520 yet or could dump their partions after a hard reset?  I had to revert back to 8.1 on mine to enable bootloader unlock and root because of bit locker security.  I want to get back to a build of W10M, preferrably the latest RS1 or maybe RS2 if availble.  If not, then I will need to relock it and plow through the updates again.


----------



## anubis23 (Jan 12, 2018)

Heathcliff74 said:


> It seems that if you once had Reset Protection enabled, it can come back for you after a reflash of an older FFU. This does not seem to be a problem of Windows Phone Internals, but rather a generic problem of reflashing these phones. It may also have to do with having bitlocker enabled at the same time. I will look into this. To be safe you better not try to unlock your phone if you have had Reset Protection enabled in the past.
> 
> The problem with this is that even when i find a way around Reset Protection, I'm not sure it is a good idea to release this, as it may have legal consequences.

Click to collapse



 Thanks for the reply and if it cant be fixed it no problem. Also thanks for your continued contributions to the windows mobile community also. Ill go try and unlock my 640, but ill make sure to reset everything to default, remove reset protection, bitlocker, and flash a stock rom with the support versions.


----------



## langkhach94 (Jan 12, 2018)

Unsuccessful with my lumia 950 it encountered a bug in the blue screen and the smiley face came out of gear and everything went wrong.

---------- Post added at 03:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 AM ----------

Unsuccessful with my lumia 950 it encountered a bug in the blue screen and the smiley face came out of gear and everything went wrong.

log file:
drive.google.com/file/d/1Jc4bXlJ5o2V1inJ7f6xbrokaJbCoVukl/view?usp=sharing


----------



## phucduongqb (Jan 12, 2018)

langkhach94 said:


> Unsuccessful with my lumia 950 it encountered a bug in the blue screen and the smiley face came out of gear and everything went wrong.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello bác. Em bị giống bác :v


----------



## djtonka (Jan 12, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Anyone working on a ROM for the 1520 yet or could dump their partions after a hard reset?  I had to revert back to 8.1 on mine to enable bootloader unlock and root because of bit locker security.  I want to get back to a build of W10M, preferrably the latest RS1 or maybe RS2 if availble.  If not, then I will need to relock it and plow through the updates again.

Click to collapse



And then upload 10GB or more on an free hosting..


----------



## the_R4K_ (Jan 12, 2018)

lumia 630ds(15254.1) unlocked.
but after enabling root access, applications(like phone, alarm, files) cannot start. Its normal?


----------



## marianodelfino (Jan 12, 2018)

the_R4K_ said:


> lumia 630ds(15254.1) unlocked.
> but after enabling root access, applications(like phone, alarm, files) cannot start. Its normal?

Click to collapse



Did you do the bootloader unlock?


----------



## thedent79 (Jan 12, 2018)

*Builds?*

I'm a bit confused about the working builds mentioned by Rene. 
I came from AU 14393.2007, updated through insider preview to CU 15063.850 and joind the fast ring to get CU 15254.158.
Is this the correct way or is there anything else I need to consider? 

(changewindows.org/rings/mobile)


----------



## nate0 (Jan 12, 2018)

djtonka said:


> And then upload 10GB or more on an free hosting..

Click to collapse



Well...it does not hurt to ask.


----------



## ahsan547 (Jan 12, 2018)

Can't unlock bootloader of Lumia 540  stucks and shows error after 52 attempts and when I click enable root access my phone reboots(loop)

---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------

Can't unlock bootloader of Lumia 540 stucks and shows an error after 52 attempts and when I click enable root access my phone reboots(loop)


----------



## chaozu (Jan 12, 2018)

Can i use WPInternals 2.3 to just debrand ? if yes, how to do that ?


----------



## dxdy (Jan 12, 2018)

chaozu said:


> Can i use WPInternals 2.3 to just debrand ? if yes, how to do that ?

Click to collapse



you can but dont need it... flashing retail FFU is described on forum long time ago... https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2515453


----------



## weatheryoko (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re-locking Bootloader?*



weatheryoko said:


> Heathcliff74,
> First of all, thanks for the hard work you've put into this. Quick question: If you unlock the bootloader and gain root access, can you remove root access and re-lock the bootloader? (I'm assuming you can, but I'd like to verify). I like the fact W10M is a secure OS. I would only want to unlock the bootloader and gain root access on a temporary basis.
> 
> Cheers,
> Justin

Click to collapse



Heathcliff74,
Thanks again for continuing to work on this and releasing a final version of wpinternals. Does the latest version (2.3) support re-locking the bootloader and removing root?

Cheers,
Justin


----------



## nate0 (Jan 12, 2018)

weatheryoko said:


> Heathcliff74,
> Thanks again for continuing to work on this and releasing a final version of wpinternals. Does the latest version (2.3) support re-locking the bootloader and removing root?
> 
> Cheers,
> Justin

Click to collapse



You can just read up on the details on his site.  It does. I successfully unlocked and enabled root and then disabled root and re-locked an RM-940.


----------



## marianodelfino (Jan 12, 2018)

chaozu said:


> Can i use WPInternals 2.3 to just debrand ? if yes, how to do that ?

Click to collapse



Just go to WPBootScreenOverride and leave the value blank. This will get rid of your carrier logo.


----------



## djtonka (Jan 12, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> Just go to WPBootScreenOverride and leave the value blank. This will get rid of your carrier logo.

Click to collapse



and you call it debranding?


----------



## megagprime (Jan 12, 2018)

dam, tried again and now i get red flash screen and sad face only :'( i think its bricked. device recovery does not work either


----------



## Sebasssss (Jan 12, 2018)

megagprime said:


> dam, tried again and now i get red flash screen and sad face only :'( i think its bricked. device recovery does not work either

Click to collapse



In my experience it can take several attempts to get out of this situation, please retry using the device recovery tool several times.


----------



## gus33000 (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll leave this here 







https://twitter.com/gus33000/status/951878806188552192


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Jan 12, 2018)

megagprime said:


> dam, tried again and now i get red flash screen and sad face only :'( i think its bricked. device recovery does not work either

Click to collapse



You've got mail.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 12, 2018)

gus33000 said:


> I'll leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that on a Lumia 830?  DISM...nice.


----------



## zombie197 (Jan 12, 2018)

Heathcliff74 said:


> You've got mail.

Click to collapse



Is there a solution to this? I have the same problem


----------



## sensboston (Jan 13, 2018)

gus33000 said:


> I'll leave this here

Click to collapse



It's funny but I don't see any practical points or usecases. Get old, non-working MS garbage instead of new (but very same garbage)?..


----------



## xdaanh (Jan 13, 2018)

failure on my lumia 950 i hope you have a solution soon it starts from blue screen error then gears appear then on software WPinterlars unlock failed


----------



## abrahamjohn891 (Jan 13, 2018)

What should Lumia models with Bootloader Spec do?


----------



## marianodelfino (Jan 13, 2018)

djtonka said:


> and you call it debranding?

Click to collapse



It works for me since i don't get any bloatware, i just had the annoying logo. Not gonna flash the device for it... it's not worth it. I don't have any limitations on my phone, really... So again, not worth it for me. The only thing bothering me was the logo.


----------



## djtonka (Jan 13, 2018)

xdaanh said:


> failure on my lumia 950 i hope you have a solution soon it starts from blue screen error then gears appear then on software WPinterlars unlock failed

Click to collapse



Just type "blue screen Lumia" in search box !!!!!!! To hard to do on weekend?

---------- Post added at 05:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 AM ----------




sensboston said:


> It's funny but I don't see any practical points or usecases. Get old, non-working MS garbage instead of new (but very same garbage)?..

Click to collapse



Don't be like this. What about free upgrade to Windows 10


----------



## ahsan547 (Jan 13, 2018)

Can't unlock bootloader of Lumia 540  stucks and shows an error after 52 attempts and when I click enable root access my phone reboots(loop)

---------- Post added at 07:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 AM ----------

Wpi 2.3 crashes when I click unlock image(root access section)


----------



## gus33000 (Jan 13, 2018)

sensboston said:


> It's funny but I don't see any practical points or usecases. Get old, non-working MS garbage instead of new (but very same garbage)?..

Click to collapse



It's more like getting Client OS (Desktop) working on a phone is kind of the "meme" across the entire community, there's a ton of people that keep saying they "want WoA on their phones".  But yes, there's no use for that, apart from showing off what you can do with WPI, just for fun I guess. I tried to get drivers working but all of them worked except the touch driver, and battery driver so I stopped working on it.


----------



## alimmm78 (Jan 13, 2018)

Did anyone try it on lumia 920? Is there any problem?


----------



## DIVATO (Jan 13, 2018)

*help me (lumia 730 dual sim)*






  "the file cannot be accessed by the system"


----------



## djtonka (Jan 13, 2018)

alimmm78 said:


> Did anyone try it on lumia 920? Is there any problem?

Click to collapse



Why not use the version released 2 years ago?!


----------



## megagprime (Jan 13, 2018)

reset protection bypass


megagprime said:


> dam, tried again and now i get red flash screen and sad face only :'( i think its bricked. device recovery does not work either

Click to collapse





Heathcliff74 said:


> You've got mail.

Click to collapse





zombie197 said:


> Is there a solution to this? I have the same problem

Click to collapse



So I found a solution:
Flash 01078.00053.16236.35035 with device recovery
Then flash 01078.00017.15454.29031 with wpi
Then when stuck at reset protection you can click use recovery code, and when keyboard pups up use the settings gear to show keyboards then gear in top left to get to phone settings, turn on developer mode and then learn more, browse to 127.0.0.1, load interop tools and dependancies, then applications, package lists, find setup wizard, run it and turn off reset protection and find my phone, force reset then viola  then update away. 

I think I'm screwed for unlocking with my reset protection tampered :'(

Lumiafirmware.com


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Jan 13, 2018)

@megagprime Did you unlock boatloader the usual way or with trick.
I cannot unlock my dual 950...


----------



## megagprime (Jan 13, 2018)

cant unlock, just fixed brick.

hopefully our boy Rene can fix and/or remove reset protection.

I hate seeing the ATT reset protection tampered when i boot now but its not the end of the world.

Would a new rom wipe that? @Heathcliff74


----------



## nate0 (Jan 13, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> It works for me since i don't get any bloatware, i just had the annoying logo. Not gonna flash the device for it... it's not worth it. I don't have any limitations on my phone, really... So again, not worth it for me. The only thing bothering me was the logo.

Click to collapse



Speaking of debranding...
Depending on how you look at it, it is much easier now to do this and it should be possible on phones to flash other variant FFUs that were limited by the platform ID check.  This is especially an issue with AT&T branded lumias.  Since mass storage can be achieved, this mounts the PLAT partition, we then can assign a drive a letter to it.  This gives us access to everything on it.  I do not think it has been possible to debrand certain phones due to the limited plat cab files we have come across (i.e. ATT 640 XL).  Now we can just edit the pconf.bin file and as long as the ffu matches signatures it won't fail to flash on the platform ID check.  I just did this on my AT&T 640 XL to test and flashed an RM-1064 FFU just fine with no issues...


----------



## jethro tarw (Jan 13, 2018)

When I try to patch a rom for root access by mounting the dumped partitions, WPI crashes. Only error in the log is "Error: Object reference not set to an instance of an object." - How can I 'patch' EFIESP and MainOS manually? so I can flash it back using thor2 or WPI. Thanks.

Application: WPinternals.exe
Framework Version: v4.0.30319
Description: The process was terminated due to an unhandled exception.
Exception Info: System.NullReferenceException
 at ..(WPinternals.LumiaUnlockRootViewModel)
 at WPinternals.LumiaUnlockRootViewModel+.()
 at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object, Boolean)
 at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object, Boolean)
 at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object)
 at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()


----------



## Nightsteed (Jan 13, 2018)

@Heathcliff74 @gus33000 is there any way of unlocking a poor old Lumia 810? I get this error while trying to use the tool


----------



## zombie197 (Jan 13, 2018)

megagprime said:


> reset protection bypass
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Can you elaborate a little? I did manage to load interop tools and dependencies. But from there on, I'm a little lost. I am using similar roms for the unlocked 950 XL DS instead of AT&T roms


----------



## devilrex (Jan 13, 2018)

I all.
Can't unlock bootloader on my Lumia 735

WpInternal needs a different FFU-image but unlock process undone.

See attach please. 

Any ideas?


----------



## devilrex (Jan 13, 2018)

Ok, after 5-6 times unlock process is done.
Now phone says "Recovery .... boot configuration data is missing..." xD

Flashed stock FFU, live again 

Ok restart all WPI process and... locked a 9%


----------



## pro_info (Jan 13, 2018)

devilrex said:


> Ok, after 5-6 times unlock process is done.
> Now phone says "Recovery .... boot configuration data is missing..." xD

Click to collapse



I had this problem yesterday while tweaking/testing on my 930.
Use WDRT to fix the problem simply (on Windows 10 not to be bothered by drivers)


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Jan 13, 2018)

jethro tarw said:


> When I try to patch a rom for root access by mounting the dumped partitions, WPI crashes. Only error in the log is "Error: Object reference not set to an instance of an object." - How can I 'patch' EFIESP and MainOS manually? so I can flash it back using thor2 or WPI. Thanks.
> 
> Application: WPinternals.exe
> Framework Version: v4.0.30319
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for reporting. Will look into it.


----------



## devilrex (Jan 13, 2018)

pro_info said:


> I had this problem yesterday while tweaking/testing on my 930.
> Use WDRT to fix the problem simply (on Windows 10 not to be bothered by drivers)

Click to collapse



Flashed stock FFU and at moment have WM 8.1 but unlock process is freezed at 9% 
Need to re-flash stock rom !!!


----------



## zombie197 (Jan 13, 2018)

zombie197 said:


> Can you elaborate a little? I did manage to load interop tools and dependencies. But from there on, I'm a little lost. I am using similar roms for the unlocked 950 XL DS instead of AT&T roms

Click to collapse





megagprime said:


> reset protection bypass

Click to collapse



Just an fyi, I can't find anything called setup wizard


----------



## devilrex (Jan 13, 2018)

pro_info said:


> I had this problem yesterday while tweaking/testing on my 930.
> Use WDRT to fix the problem simply (on Windows 10 not to be bothered by drivers)

Click to collapse



I think you're right, driver "Lumia 735" is corrupter.
I found the right driver and unlock is ok.

Driver is >>>> Unknown driver XDDDD


----------



## devilrex (Jan 14, 2018)

Same error flashing Rom images:


Applicazione: WPinternals.exe
Versione framework: v4.0.30319
Descrizione: il processo è stato terminato a causa di un'eccezione non gestita.
Informazioni sull'eccezione: System.InvalidCastException
   in ..(WPinternals.LumiaUnlockRootViewModel)
   in WPinternals.LumiaUnlockRootViewModel+.()
   in System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object, Boolean)
   in System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object, Boolean)
   in System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object)
   in System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nome dell'applicazione che ha generato l'errore: WPinternals.exe, versione: 2.3.6584.1869, timestamp: 0x5a5566d0
Nome del modulo che ha generato l'errore: KERNELBASE.dll, versione: 10.0.17074.1000, timestamp: 0x54331601
Codice eccezione: 0xe0434352
Offset errore 0x0000000000042918
ID processo che ha generato l'errore: 0xe14
Ora di avvio dell'applicazione che ha generato l'errore: 0x01d38cca06b20693
Percorso dell'applicazione che ha generato l'errore: C:\Users\renat_000\Desktop\WPinternals.exe
Percorso del modulo che ha generato l'errore: C:\WINDOWS\System32\KERNELBASE.dll
ID segnalazione: d04f5423-fc55-47dd-9522-de8fb2e9f10a
Nome completo pacchetto che ha generato l'errore: 
ID applicazione relativo al pacchetto che ha generato l'errore:


----------



## kukmikuk (Jan 14, 2018)

jethro tarw said:


> When I try to patch a rom for root access by mounting the dumped partitions, WPI crashes. Only error in the log is "Error: Object reference not set to an instance of an object." - How can I 'patch' EFIESP and MainOS manually? so I can flash it back using thor2 or WPI. Thanks.
> 
> Application: WPinternals.exe
> Framework Version: v4.0.30319
> ...

Click to collapse




Same here on my Lumia 640 LTE, WPI crashes


----------



## tubbbie (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi @Heathcliff74 Thank you for developing this wonderful tool.

I tried to take backup of my Nokia Lumia 1020.
It said to For Backup its needs Mass Storage and for Mass Storage it needs the FLASH.
I Flash the Phone , then proceeded to unlock the bootloader. During this process the WPInternals 
crashed and widows prompted to the app to be closed. 

Now The phone does not start. Is there any way to revive my phone ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Jan 14, 2018)

tubbbie said:


> Hi @Heathcliff74 Thank you for developing this wonderful tool.
> 
> I tried to take backup of my Nokia Lumia 1020.
> It said to For Backup its needs Mass Storage and for Mass Storage it needs the FLASH.
> ...

Click to collapse



Download, read and use this
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12379/windows-10-mobile-device-recovery-tool-faq


----------



## megagprime (Jan 14, 2018)

zombie197 said:


> Can you elaborate a little? I did manage to load interop tools and dependencies. But from there on, I'm a little lost. I am using similar roms for the unlocked 950 XL DS instead of AT&T roms

Click to collapse





zombie197 said:


> Just an fyi, I can't find anything called setup wizard

Click to collapse



From interop tools (2.0.96.0), general, applications, package list, wait till 100% then setup wizard


----------



## zombie197 (Jan 14, 2018)

megagprime said:


> From interop tools (2.0.96.0), general, applications, package list, wait till 100% then setup wizard

Click to collapse



OHH! My bad, let me update to a newer version of interop tools and try again.

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------




megagprime said:


> From interop tools (2.0.96.0), general, applications, package list, wait till 100% then setup wizard

Click to collapse



Well, this happened. Might have something to do with the firmware I'm on. 
I'm on 01078.xxxxx.15506.xxxx

I haven't been able to use my phone yet.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHzhk7EeVJc


----------



## jethro tarw (Jan 14, 2018)

2018-01-14 00:39:34.846: Windows Phone Internals version 2.3.6584.1869
2018-01-14 00:39:34.862: Copyright Heathcliff74 / wpinternals.net
2018-01-14 00:40:05.990: Found device on interface: 9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc
2018-01-14 00:40:05.990: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_045E&PID_0A02#5&217ad5a3&0&1#{9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc}
2018-01-14 00:40:05.990: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-14 00:40:05.990: Mode: Bootloader
2018-01-14 00:40:06.005: Found Lumia BootMgr and user forced to interrupt the boot process. Force to Flash-mode.
2018-01-14 00:40:06.068: Rebooting phone to Flash mode...
2018-01-14 00:40:06.240: Security flags: 0x00004BFF
2018-01-14 00:40:06.256: Platform Name: Microsoft.MSM8909.P6236.2.0
2018-01-14 00:40:06.287: Public ID: 29 63 E3 B9 11 88 2A 98 00 21 96 B4 43 C0 B7 09 14 71 28 99
2018-01-14 00:40:06.303: Root Key Hash: 56 BD C3 74 62 26 E0 80 14 6D 4D 30 C8 C8 43 26 57 A5 28 2F 05 0B 19 94 CF E8 49 71 C5 86 FA B9
2018-01-14 00:40:06.303: Platform Secure Boot Status: True
2018-01-14 00:40:06.303: Uefi Secure Boot Status: False
2018-01-14 00:40:06.303: Effective Secure Boot Status: False
2018-01-14 00:40:06.303: Bootloader Security Qfuse Status: True
2018-01-14 00:40:06.318: Bootloader Security Authentication Status: False
2018-01-14 00:40:06.318: Bootloader Security Rdc Status: False
2018-01-14 00:40:06.318: Effective Bootloader Security Status: True
2018-01-14 00:40:06.318: Native Debug Status: False
2018-01-14 00:40:06.615: Phone type: RM-1127
2018-01-14 00:40:06.615: Product code: 059X506
2018-01-14 00:40:06.615: Root key hash: 56BDC3746226E080146D4D30C8C8432657A5282F050B1994CFE84971C586FAB9
2018-01-14 00:40:06.615: Firmware version: 01078.00042.16352.50000
2018-01-14 00:40:06.615: IMEI: 3536**********
2018-01-14 00:40:06.615: Flash app: 2.75
2018-01-14 00:40:06.615: Flash protocol: 2.41
2018-01-14 00:40:06.615: SecureBoot: Disabled
2018-01-14 00:40:06.615: Flash app security: Enabled (FFU security: Enabled, RDC: Not found, Authenticated: False)
2018-01-14 00:40:06.615: JTAG: Disabled
2018-01-14 00:40:06.615: Bootloader: Lumia Bootloader Spec B
2018-01-14 00:40:06.630: ProductCode: 059X506
2018-01-14 00:40:06.630: ProductType: RM-1127
2018-01-14 00:40:21.485: FFU not added, because it was already present in the repository.
2018-01-14 00:40:21.485: Emergency files not added, because they were already present in the repository.
2018-01-14 00:40:21.485: Unlock Bootloader
2018-01-14 00:40:21.485: Processing resources:
2018-01-14 00:40:21.485: Profile FFU: C:\Users\User\Documents\RM1127_1078.0042.10586.13333.15177.03546E_retail_prod_signed.ffu
2018-01-14 00:40:21.485: EDE file: C:\Users\User\Documents\MPRG8909_fh.ede
2018-01-14 00:40:22.797: Assembling data for unlock
2018-01-14 00:40:22.813: Assembling data for unlock
2018-01-14 00:40:23.511: Attempt patch: SecureBootHack-V2-EFIESP
2018-01-14 00:40:23.568: Pattern: 0, 0
2018-01-14 00:40:23.569: Pattern: 1, 0
2018-01-14 00:40:23.569: Pattern: 2, 0
2018-01-14 00:40:23.569: Pattern: 3, 0
2018-01-14 00:40:23.569: Pattern: 4, 0
2018-01-14 00:40:23.569: Pattern: 5, 0
2018-01-14 00:40:23.569: Apply: 10.0.10586.494
2018-01-14 00:40:23.596: Edit BCD
2018-01-14 00:40:25.245: Initializing flash...
2018-01-14 00:40:25.247: Rebooting phone
2018-01-14 00:40:25.289: Lumia disconnected
2018-01-14 00:41:05.324: You need to manually reset your phone now!
2018-01-14 00:41:05.346: Waiting for phone to disconnect...
2018-01-14 00:41:12.755: Found device on interface: 9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc
2018-01-14 00:41:12.755: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_045E&PID_0A02#5&217ad5a3&0&1#{9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc}
2018-01-14 00:41:12.755: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-14 00:41:12.755: Mode: Bootloader
2018-01-14 00:41:18.777: Lumia disconnected
2018-01-14 00:41:18.788: Waiting for phone to connect...
2018-01-14 00:42:51.797: Found device on interface: 9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc
2018-01-14 00:42:51.797: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_045E&PID_0A02#5&217ad5a3&0&1#{9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc}
2018-01-14 00:42:51.797: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-14 00:42:51.797: Mode: Bootloader
2018-01-14 00:42:51.974: Flashing profile loaded
2018-01-14 00:42:54.129: Flashing in progress!
2018-01-14 00:42:54.129: 
2018-01-14 00:43:02.184: Custom flash succeeded!
2018-01-14 00:43:02.450: Rebooting phone
2018-01-14 00:43:02.497: Lumia disconnected
2018-01-14 00:43:03.029: Found device on interface: 71de994d-8b7c-43db-a27e-2ae7cd579a0c
2018-01-14 00:43:03.029: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_05C6&PID_9008#5&217ad5a3&0&1#{71de994d-8b7c-43db-a27e-2ae7cd579a0c}
2018-01-14 00:43:03.029: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-14 00:43:03.029: Mode: Qualcomm Emergency Download 9008
2018-01-14 00:43:03.076: Sending programmer: C:\Users\User\Documents\MPRG8909_fh.ede
2018-01-14 00:43:03.076: Protocol: 0x00000002
2018-01-14 00:43:03.076: Supported: 0x00000001
2018-01-14 00:43:03.076: MaxLength: 0x00000400
2018-01-14 00:43:03.076: Mode: 0x00000000
2018-01-14 00:43:03.170: Programmer loaded into phone memory
2018-01-14 00:43:03.170: Starting programmer
2018-01-14 00:43:03.185: Programmer being launched on phone
2018-01-14 00:43:03.216: Wait to transfer control to programmer
2018-01-14 00:43:03.732: Send first hello to programmer
2018-01-14 00:43:04.235: Error on USB port!
2018-01-14 00:43:04.257: Device: \\?\USB#VID_05C6&PID_9008#5&217ad5a3&0&1#{71de994d-8b7c-43db-a27e-2ae7cd579a0c}
2018-01-14 00:43:04.257: Last written: 30375057000000000000000000000000
2018-01-14 00:43:04.273: Error: Failed to write to pipe: 30375057000000000000000000000000
2018-01-14 00:43:04.273:     Error: Failed to write pipe on WinUSB device.
2018-01-14 00:43:04.273:         Error: The semaphore timeout period has expired
2018-01-14 00:43:04.288: In: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Chip serial num: 47260445 (0x2d1231d)" /></data>
2018-01-14 00:43:04.288: In: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="VIP - Validated Image Programming is enabled - Validation is enabled." /></data>
2018-01-14 00:43:04.288: Hello received from programmer
2018-01-14 00:43:04.288: Send second hello to programmer
2018-01-14 00:43:04.288: Second hello from PC accepted by programmer
2018-01-14 00:43:04.288: In: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Chip serial num: 47260445 (0x2d1231d)" /></data>
2018-01-14 00:43:04.288: In: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="EMMC: size_in_sectors:15269888, mfr_id:21, oem_id:0, prod_rev:1, mfr_date:0/2013" /></data>
2018-01-14 00:43:04.288: In: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Test mode ON" /></data>
2018-01-14 00:43:04.288: In: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><response value="ACK" /></data>
2018-01-14 00:43:04.288: Handshake completed with programmer in testmode
2018-01-14 00:43:04.288: Rebooting phone
2018-01-14 00:43:04.288: Out: <?xml version="1.0" ?><data><power value="reset"/></data>
2018-01-14 00:43:04.288: In: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><response value="ACK" /></data>
2018-01-14 00:43:04.507: Lumia disconnected
2018-01-14 00:43:08.396: Found device on interface: 9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc
2018-01-14 00:43:08.396: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_045E&PID_0A02#5&217ad5a3&0&1#{9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc}
2018-01-14 00:43:08.396: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-14 00:43:08.396: Mode: Bootloader
2018-01-14 00:43:08.599: Flash app: 2.75
2018-01-14 00:43:08.599: Flash protocol: 2.41
2018-01-14 00:43:08.599: SecureBoot: Disabled
2018-01-14 00:43:08.599: Flash app security: Enabled (FFU security: Enabled, RDC: Not found, Authenticated: False)
2018-01-14 00:43:08.599: JTAG: Disabled
2018-01-14 00:43:08.646: Rebooting phone to Mass Storage mode...
2018-01-14 00:43:08.646: Preparing phone for Mass Storage Mode
2018-01-14 00:43:09.560: Rebooting phone
2018-01-14 00:43:09.583: Lumia disconnected
2018-01-14 00:43:19.080: Found device on interface: 9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc
2018-01-14 00:43:19.080: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_045E&PID_0A02#5&217ad5a3&0&1#{9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc}
2018-01-14 00:43:19.080: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-14 00:43:19.080: Mode: Bootloader
2018-01-14 00:43:20.106: Rebooting phone
2018-01-14 00:43:20.144: Lumia disconnected
2018-01-14 00:43:20.410: Found device on interface: 71de994d-8b7c-43db-a27e-2ae7cd579a0c
2018-01-14 00:43:20.410: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_05C6&PID_9008#5&217ad5a3&0&1#{71de994d-8b7c-43db-a27e-2ae7cd579a0c}
2018-01-14 00:43:20.410: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-14 00:43:20.411: Mode: Qualcomm Emergency Download 9008
2018-01-14 00:43:20.411: Sending programmer: C:\Users\User\Documents\MPRG8909_fh.ede
2018-01-14 00:43:20.411: Protocol: 0x00000002
2018-01-14 00:43:20.411: Supported: 0x00000001
2018-01-14 00:43:20.411: MaxLength: 0x00000400
2018-01-14 00:43:20.411: Mode: 0x00000000
2018-01-14 00:43:20.497: Programmer loaded into phone memory
2018-01-14 00:43:20.497: Starting programmer
2018-01-14 00:43:20.498: Programmer being launched on phone
2018-01-14 00:43:20.498: Wait to transfer control to programmer
2018-01-14 00:43:20.998: Send first hello to programmer
2018-01-14 00:43:21.500: Error on USB port!
2018-01-14 00:43:21.500: Device: \\?\USB#VID_05C6&PID_9008#5&217ad5a3&0&1#{71de994d-8b7c-43db-a27e-2ae7cd579a0c}
2018-01-14 00:43:21.501: Last written: 30375057000000000000000000000000
2018-01-14 00:43:21.501: Error: Failed to write to pipe: 30375057000000000000000000000000
2018-01-14 00:43:21.501:     Error: Failed to write pipe on WinUSB device.
2018-01-14 00:43:21.501:         Error: The semaphore timeout period has expired
2018-01-14 00:43:21.503: In: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Chip serial num: 47260445 (0x2d1231d)" /></data>
2018-01-14 00:43:21.504: In: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="VIP - Validated Image Programming is enabled - Validation is enabled." /></data>
2018-01-14 00:43:21.504: Hello received from programmer
2018-01-14 00:43:21.504: Send second hello to programmer
2018-01-14 00:43:21.506: Second hello from PC accepted by programmer
2018-01-14 00:43:21.507: In: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Chip serial num: 47260445 (0x2d1231d)" /></data>
2018-01-14 00:43:21.508: In: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="EMMC: size_in_sectors:15269888, mfr_id:21, oem_id:0, prod_rev:1, mfr_date:0/2013" /></data>
2018-01-14 00:43:21.509: In: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Test mode ON" /></data>
2018-01-14 00:43:21.510: In: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><response value="ACK" /></data>
2018-01-14 00:43:21.510: Handshake completed with programmer in testmode
2018-01-14 00:43:21.510: Rebooting phone
2018-01-14 00:43:21.510: Out: <?xml version="1.0" ?><data><power value="reset"/></data>
2018-01-14 00:43:21.512: In: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><response value="ACK" /></data>
2018-01-14 00:43:21.743: Lumia disconnected
2018-01-14 00:43:25.604: Found device on interface: 9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc
2018-01-14 00:43:25.604: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_045E&PID_0A02#5&217ad5a3&0&1#{9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc}
2018-01-14 00:43:25.604: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-14 00:43:25.604: Mode: Bootloader
2018-01-14 00:43:31.627: Lumia disconnected

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------

Can WPI have a feature added where it allows you to output the payload to disk so it can be flashed in emergency mode with thor2. Thanks.


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Jan 14, 2018)

*Failed to Write Pipe on Lumia 535*

Heyya @Heathcliff74, Thanks for releasing this great tool! While I am excited to unlock my 535's bootloader, I came to one problem where it says Failed to Write pipe while doing the Part 2 of the unlocking process, enabling mass storage mode. Any ideas what caused that? I'm running 10.0.10586.107 on my 535. 




EDIT: Added log. Please see attachment. It always fail after attempt 52 of 64.

Thanks! 




- Sent from Ponyville


----------



## tubbbie (Jan 14, 2018)

NIKOSXRI said:


> Download, read and use this

Click to collapse



The device is not Detected!
The device does not boot up!


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Jan 14, 2018)

tubbbie said:


> The device is not Detected!
> The device does not boot up!

Click to collapse



Connect the device to usb WDRT running and restart it multiple times.Sometime the phone will be detected


----------



## tubbbie (Jan 14, 2018)

NIKOSXRI said:


> Connect the device to usb WDRT running and restart it multiple times.Sometime the phone will be detected

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply.
I tried it, but there is no feedback from my phone. Nothing on screen and no vibration.


----------



## pro_info (Jan 14, 2018)

tubbbie said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I tried it, but there is no feedback from my phone. Nothing on screen and no vibration.

Click to collapse



Press bottom volume + power during 10sec


----------



## tubbbie (Jan 14, 2018)

pro_info said:


> Press bottom volume + power during 10sec

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion.

I already tried it. I guess I bricked my phone :crying:


----------



## gus33000 (Jan 14, 2018)

tubbbie said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> I already tried it. I guess I bricked my phone :crying:

Click to collapse



I had the same problem with a 1020, if your phone is detected in DLOAD in device manager, reopen wpinternals, go to the unlock section and it will recover the phone bootloader, but you must be in dload.


----------



## monoWench (Jan 14, 2018)

Took a while (yay slow internet connection) but everything worked on my 930


----------



## McShaz (Jan 14, 2018)

@NIKOSXRI Do you can unlock your 950 DS??
I tried in 3 times and the error always is the same.
Thank's


----------



## megagprime (Jan 14, 2018)

zombie197 said:


> OHH! My bad, let me update to a newer version of interop tools and try again.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I specified which firmwares I used, new, then old, then trick, then interop. I also can not view video


----------



## tubbbie (Jan 14, 2018)

gus33000 said:


> I had the same problem with a 1020, if your phone is detected in DLOAD in device manager, reopen wpinternals, go to the unlock section and it will recover the phone bootloader, but you must be in dload.

Click to collapse



Thanks again for the help buddy.
I did not find my device in the Device Manager.

I read other Threads here about unbricking (dont know if it is a word :laugh: ) Tried using the thor program(which is in WDRT) 

Always the message is THOR2_ERROR_CONNECTION_NOT_FOUND


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Jan 14, 2018)

McShaz said:


> @NIKOSXRI Do you can unlock your 950 DS??
> I tried in 3 times and the error always is the same.
> Thank's

Click to collapse



No I can't.
Sent your log file to @Heathcliff74 , which is in programdata wpinternals log, so Rene hopefully will fix it for all of us.
Many 950 have problem...


----------



## nate0 (Jan 14, 2018)

*Boot loop - not charging*

What boot mode allows charging?  Maybe my uefi/efisp is messed up a bit?
Long story, but I messed up the partitions on my 1520 (32GB) while in mass storage mode.  I have a 16GB 1520 that I mounted in mass storage mode and raw copied it to the 32GB model.  I had to play around with the partitions a bit and it boots now, but fails to load the OS at the Windows logo and reboots continually.  The battery drains even while connected. Could the eMMC be off too?  For now I am just trying to charge it back up, and have a PS loop running a thor2 rnd mode command to charge it, but it is taking a long time.  Up 3% in 2 hrs...could be a while, at least it is charging now


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 14, 2018)

C·ant root EFIESP.bin dumped from lumia530 ffu.


----------



## djtonka (Jan 14, 2018)

monoWench said:


> Took a while (yay slow internet connection) but everything worked on my 930

Click to collapse



from what Lumia did you use FFU and on what OS version did you applied it?


----------



## anubis23 (Jan 14, 2018)

For those with the l950 that have the reset protection issue I had where the phone had the reset protect on even though I had disabled it, I used this to fix it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RQtSq0oqDM


----------



## djtonka (Jan 14, 2018)

Does everyone is doing downgrade first because the latest Lumia software is based od TH2 builds only?


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Jan 14, 2018)

djtonka said:


> Does everyone is doing downgrade first because the latest Lumia software is based od TH2 builds only?

Click to collapse



What do you mean?
Explain please


----------



## djtonka (Jan 14, 2018)

FFU file need match the same OS version to the one installed on the phone. There is no FFU for Lumia with AU or CU but TH2 only.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 15, 2018)

djtonka said:


> FFU file need match the same OS version to the one installed on the phone. There is no FFU for Lumia with AU or CU but TH2 only.

Click to collapse



I have done it both ways on the 1520 (rolled back the FW to WP 8.1, and from an upgraded OS)...so far all good from my end.  Although I had issues on an unsupported OS version (14393.2007) where I could not install new appx files or edit the registry after unlocking and enabling root, so I have rolled back the unlock and disabled it.  I will update to a newer version of W10M and try again.


----------



## lcdkhoa (Jan 15, 2018)

My Lumia 730 has an "Unable to find a boot option. Press any key to shut down" error.
I have using the WPI 2.3 to unlock bootloader. WPI itself downloaded every FFUs they need, Emergency files then boot my Lumia to flashing screen, after trying about 13 times, it found the right flasing profile, but it's stuck at the step " Switching to Massing Storage Mode ". At this step, the WPI loading icon go around and around while my Lumia back to "Unable to find a boot option. Press any key to shut down" screen. 
Please any guy have the solution or any suggestion. Thx


----------



## zombie197 (Jan 15, 2018)

megagprime said:


> I specified which firmwares I used, new, then old, then trick, then interop. I also can not view video

Click to collapse



I'm not sure why the video can't be viewed. Basically what happens is, I'm sent back to the reset protection screen whenever I launch setup wizard from interop tools.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 15, 2018)

zombie197 said:


> I'm not sure why the video can't be viewed. Basically what happens is, I'm sent back to the reset protection screen whenever I launch setup wizard from interop tools.

Click to collapse



Reboot your phone and try it again.  Also if you reset your phone or flash it for the first time, it takes a few for settings to provision.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 15, 2018)

nate0 said:


> I have done it both ways on the 1520 (rolled back the FW to WP 8.1, and from an upgraded OS)...so far all good from my end.  Although I had issues on an unsupported OS version (14393.2007) where I could not install new appx files or edit the registry after unlocking and enabling root, so I have rolled back the unlock and disabled it.  I will update to a newer version of W10M and try again.

Click to collapse


 @djtonka fyi
Enabled mass storage root access on a RM-940 OS version 15063.297.


----------



## devilrex (Jan 15, 2018)

lcdkhoa said:


> My Lumia 730 has an "Unable to find a boot option. Press any key to shut down" error.
> I have using the WPI 2.3 to unlock bootloader. WPI itself downloaded every FFUs they need, Emergency files then boot my Lumia to flashing screen, after trying about 13 times, it found the right flasing profile, but it's stuck at the step " Switching to Massing Storage Mode ". At this step, the WPI loading icon go around and around while my Lumia back to "Unable to find a boot option. Press any key to shut down" screen.
> Please any guy have the solution or any suggestion. Thx

Click to collapse



Read my post (and images) at pag.27


----------



## djtonka (Jan 15, 2018)

nate0 said:


> @djtonka fyi
> Enabled mass storage root access on a RM-940 OS version 15063.297.

Click to collapse



And unlocking bootloader?

---------- Post added at 06:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 AM ----------




nate0 said:


> I have done it both ways on the 1520 (rolled back the FW to WP 8.1, and from an upgraded OS)...so far all good from my end.  Although I had issues on an unsupported OS version (14393.2007) where I could not install new appx files or edit the registry after unlocking and enabling root, so I have rolled back the unlock and disabled it.  I will update to a newer version of W10M and try again.

Click to collapse



So did you unlock bootloader on Denim first?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 15, 2018)

djtonka said:


> And unlocking bootloader?
> 
> So did you unlock bootloader on Denim first?

Click to collapse



I did initially unlock it after flashing the original FFU for Denim.  Then I relocked it.  Updated to 14393.2007 (Unsupported by WPI 2.3), had issues with side loading appx files and editing the registry as neither of these features were working. So I relocked it again.  Updated to 15063.297, did a hard reset, unlocked secure boot enabling mass storage, then enabled root access. The boot loader security is still enabled/blown, but the secure boot technology (UEFI Secure boot) is disabled/not blown.

When performing a hard reset I get a blue screen that states something like "A request was made to clear TPM....press Vol Up to clear it, press Vol Dn to continue without clearing.  This will clear any keys stored...."  I allow the request to clear TPM by pressing the appropriate Volume key and the boot up continues.


----------



## djtonka (Jan 15, 2018)

so you done unlocking again on 15063.297 without proper FFU?


----------



## lcdkhoa (Jan 15, 2018)

devilrex said:


> Read my post (and images) at pag.27

Click to collapse



hi man, in this case, my Lumia had the problem before WPI 2.3 had been released.
I had done some tricks to modified led on Lumia 730 and then the error "Unable to find a boot option" occurred.
To now, my Lumia can't boot into windows. Okay


----------



## devilrex (Jan 15, 2018)

lcdkhoa said:


> hi man, in this case, my Lumia had the problem before WPI 2.3 had been released.
> I had done some tricks to modified led on Lumia 730 and then the error "Unable to find a boot option" occurred.
> To now, my Lumia can't boot into windows. Okay

Click to collapse



Hi.
I think u need L730 stock FFU and flash whit WPI.


----------



## lcdkhoa (Jan 15, 2018)

devilrex said:


> Hi.
> I think u need L730 stock FFU and flash whit WPI.

Click to collapse



haiz, I already but ...


----------



## devilrex (Jan 15, 2018)

lcdkhoa said:


> haiz, I already but ...

Click to collapse



Nothing ?


----------



## monoWench (Jan 15, 2018)

djtonka said:


> from what Lumia did you use FFU and on what OS version did you applied it?

Click to collapse



Running Win 10 15254.158 and it auto downloaded RM1085_1078.0053.10586.13169.12547.035242_retail_prod_signed.ffu

Recently reflashed back to Win 8.1 using the device recovery tool which used the same original ffu as WPInternals downloaded: RM1045_02540.00019.15234.50009_RETAIL_prod_signed_1036_026A88_000-AU.ffu


----------



## lcdkhoa (Jan 15, 2018)

devilrex said:


> Nothing ?

Click to collapse



hmm, nothing changed.


----------



## djtonka (Jan 15, 2018)

monoWench said:


> Running Win 10 15254.158 and it auto downloaded RM1085_1078.0053.10586.13169.12547.035242_retail_prod_signed.ffu
> 
> Recently reflashed back to Win 8.1 using the device recovery tool which used the same original ffu as WPInternals downloaded: RM1045_02540.00019.15234.50009_RETAIL_prod_signed_1036_026A88_000-AU.ffu

Click to collapse



It include 10.0.10586.xxx so way different then  15254.158....


----------



## devilrex (Jan 15, 2018)

monoWench said:


> Running Win 10 15254.158 and it auto downloaded RM1085_1078.0053.10586.13169.12547.035242_retail_prod_signed.ffu
> 
> Recently reflashed back to Win 8.1 using the device recovery tool which used the same original ffu as WPInternals downloaded: RM1045_02540.00019.15234.50009_RETAIL_prod_signed_1036_026A88_000-AU.ffu

Click to collapse



Same for L735.

But something strange happened:
running W10M, WPI downloaded alternative FFU RM1085.xxx.xxx but Windows drivers had corrupted.

Then used WDRM, restored WM8.1, WPI not recognized any alternative FFU O.O
Fortunately he had downloaded it before.


----------



## ahsan547 (Jan 15, 2018)

Error 0x1003 Hash mismatch 
-even with original ffu lumia 540 RM-1141, 059X291

used supported ffu of Rm1128 l550 10.0.10586.107


----------



## kukmikuk (Jan 15, 2018)

nate0 said:


> I did initially unlock it after flashing the original FFU for Denim.  Then I relocked it.  Updated to 14393.2007 (Unsupported by WPI 2.3), had issues with side loading appx files and editing the registry as neither of these features were working. So I relocked it again.  Updated to 15063.297, did a hard reset, unlocked secure boot enabling mass storage, then enabled root access. The boot loader security is still enabled/blown, but the secure boot technology (UEFI Secure boot) is disabled/not blown.
> 
> When performing a hard reset I get a blue screen that states something like "A request was made to clear TPM....press Vol Up to clear it, press Vol Dn to continue without clearing.  This will clear any keys stored...."  I allow the request to clear TPM by pressing the appropriate Volume key and the boot up continues.

Click to collapse



I get same blue screen when I did hard reset on 15063.297, but I press Vol Dn to continue without clearing. What is the diffrence when I press your Vol Up to clear TPM??


----------



## djtonka (Jan 15, 2018)

kukmikuk said:


> ...What is the diffrence when I press your Vol Up to clear TPM??

Click to collapse



In this reset the device makes a deeper hardware reset, where e.g. Real Time Clock (RTC) and Battery Charging State are cleared.


----------



## kovalDN (Jan 15, 2018)

*Heathcliff74*, great jobs:good:
There is a problem.
After partition recovery Lumia 650 is determined by the (Platform Name) "Microsoft.MSM8909..2.0" instead of "Microsoft.MSM8909.P6237.2.0":





Original FFU is not Flash:


        Flash failed!
Error 0x1304: Invalid platform ID


On the phone only flashing mode (two arrows).
Other tools are also not Flash.


----------



## megagprime (Jan 15, 2018)

anubis23 said:


> For those with the l950 that have the reset protection issue I had where the phone had the reset protect on even though I had disabled it, I used this to fix it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RQtSq0oqDM

Click to collapse



we need to remove reset protection...


----------



## nate0 (Jan 15, 2018)

kukmikuk said:


> I get same blue screen when I did hard reset on 15063.297, but I press Vol Dn to continue without clearing. What is the diffrence when I press your Vol Up to clear TPM??

Click to collapse



https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...initialize-and-configure-ownership-of-the-tpm
"Clearing the TPM resets it to an unowned state. After you clear the TPM, the Windows 10 operating system will automatically re-initialize it and take ownership again."


----------



## nate0 (Jan 15, 2018)

kovalDN said:


> There is a problem.
> After partition recovery Lumia 650 is determined by the (Platform Name) "Microsoft.MSM8909..2.0" instead of "Microsoft.MSM8909.P6237.2.0"

Click to collapse



Can you still mount the phone in mass storage mode?
If so, boot to mass storage mode, when complete use a partitioning software to assign a drive letter to the partition label PLAT.  Once done go in and look for a file named pconf.bin.  Open it in notepad or a text editor. Then add the entry back at line 1 -- NAME=P6237.  Click save, then go back to the partitioning software and clear the drive letter from the plat partition and reboot.  I attached an example of a pconf.bin file so you see the format.


----------



## kovalDN (Jan 15, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Can you still mount the phone in mass storage mode?

Click to collapse



Already wrote above that


kovalDN said:


> On the phone only flashing mode (two arrows).

Click to collapse


----------



## nate0 (Jan 15, 2018)

kovalDN said:


> Already wrote above that

Click to collapse



So you are stuck in flashing mode?  Can you boot to the OS?


----------



## kovalDN (Jan 15, 2018)

nate0 said:


> So you are stuck in flashing mode?

Click to collapse



Yes.








nate0 said:


> Can you boot to the OS?

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 15, 2018)

Try using thor2 with emergency mode.  Boot with thor to edmode first, then using the emergency loaders flash the needed FFU file.  If the OS is recovered and it boots you can push the needed plat cab file for your phone to update the PLAT ID by using iutool.


----------



## kovalDN (Jan 15, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Try using thor2 with emergency mode.

Click to collapse



Also wrote above that


kovalDN said:


> Other tools are also not Flash.

Click to collapse


----------



## nate0 (Jan 15, 2018)

@kovalDN
I am thinking if you can boot to flash mode, then thor2 should return some sort of out put from the phone.  Hopefully you find some other way to recover the PLAT ID.


----------



## jethro tarw (Jan 15, 2018)

nate0 said:


> @kovalDN
> I am thinking if you can boot to flash mode, then thor2 should return some sort of out put from the phone.  Hopefully you find some other way to recover the PLAT ID.

Click to collapse



They could use something like..

This to put tth phone in emergency download mode use this command

"thor2 -mode rnd -skip_gpt_check -boot_edmode"

Which should result in this output




        [16:15:14.477] D_MSG : THOR2 1.8.2.18
[16:15:14.492] D_MSG : Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
[16:15:14.492] D_MSG : Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
[16:15:14.492] D_MSG : thor2 -mode rnd -skip_gpt_check -boot_edmode 
[16:15:14.492] D_MSG : Process started Mon Jan 15 16:15:14 2018
[16:15:14.492] D_MSG : Initiating do RnD operations
[16:15:14.492] D_MSG : WinUSB in use.
[16:15:14.492] D_MSG : Debugging enabled for  rnd 

[16:15:54.687] D_MSG : Detecting UEFI responder
[16:15:54.687] D_MSG : Send HELLO
[16:15:54.687] D_MSG : HELLO success
[16:15:54.718] D_MSG : Lumia Boot Manager detected
[16:15:54.718] D_MSG : Disable time-outs
[16:15:54.749] D_MSG : Protocol version 2.6 Implementation version 2.48
[16:15:54.749] D_MSG : Sending boot to the Emergency download mode command to device
[16:15:54.749] D_MSG : Device rebooted to ED mode successfully.
[16:15:54.765] D_MSG : Exited with success


then to flash it all use this command

"thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile d:\rm-1127\MPRG8909_fh.ede -edfile d:\rm-1127\RM1127_fh.edp -ffufile d:\rm-1127\RM1127_1078.0042.10586.13333.15177.03546E_retail_prod_signed.ffu"

Which should output like this




        [16:16:14.023] D_MSG : THOR2 1.8.2.18
[16:16:14.023] D_MSG : Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
[16:16:14.039] D_MSG : Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
[16:16:14.039] D_MSG : thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile d:\rm-1127\MPRG8909_fh.ede -edfile d:\rm-1127\RM1127_fh.edp -ffufile d:\rm-1127\RM1127_1078.0042.10586.13333.15177.03546E_retail_prod_signed.ffu 
[16:16:14.039] D_MSG : Process started Mon Jan 15 16:16:14 2018
[16:16:14.039] D_MSG : Debugging enabled for  emergency 

[16:16:14.039] D_MSG : Initiating emergency download for RnD.
[16:16:14.039] D_MSG : Create emergency messaging...
[16:16:14.039] D_MSG : Create emergency messaging...END
[16:16:14.039] D_MSG : Checking trace_usb...END
[16:16:14.039] D_MSG : setHandshakeMessageStorageStatus...
[16:16:14.039] D_MSG : setHandshakeMessageStorageStatus...END
[16:16:14.039] D_MSG : Get connectionString...
[16:16:14.070] D_MSG : Get connectionString...END
[16:16:14.070] D_MSG : Open messaging...
[16:16:14.070] D_MSG : Open messaging...END
[16:16:14.070] D_MSG : Create EmergencyProgrammer V3..
[16:16:14.070] D_MSG : Create EmergencyProgrammer V3..END
[16:16:14.070] D_MSG : EMERGENCY FLASH START
[16:16:14.070] D_MSG : Emergency Programmer V3 version 2015.03.09.001
[16:16:14.070] D_MSG : ED download selected
[16:16:14.070] D_MSG : Sahara image entries START
[16:16:14.070] D_MSG : 0x0D, d:\rm-1127\MPRG8909_fh.ede, true
[16:16:14.070] D_MSG : Sahara image entries END
[16:16:14.070] D_MSG : Starting Sahara emergency download
[16:16:14.070] D_MSG : Entering state WAIT_HELLO
[16:16:14.070] D_MSG : HELLO packet already received as handshake message
[16:16:14.070] D_MSG : Erased stored HELLO packet
[16:16:14.070] D_MSG : Sending HELLO_RESP
[16:16:14.070] D_MSG : HELLO_RESP sent
[16:16:14.070] D_MSG : Entering state WAIT_COMMAND
[16:16:14.086] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.086] D_MSG : Opening image d:\rm-1127\MPRG8909_fh.ede
[16:16:14.086] D_MSG : Image opened successfully
[16:16:14.523] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.523] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.538] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.538] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.538] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.538] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.538] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.538] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.538] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.538] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.553] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.569] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.569] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.569] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.585] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.585] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.585] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.585] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.600] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.600] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.600] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.600] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.600] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.600] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.600] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.600] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.600] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.600] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.600] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.616] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.616] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.616] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.616] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.616] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.616] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.616] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.616] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.616] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.616] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.616] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.616] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.632] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.632] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.632] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.632] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.632] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.632] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.632] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.632] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.632] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.632] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.632] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.647] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.647] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.647] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.647] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.647] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.647] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.647] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.647] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.647] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.647] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.647] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.647] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.663] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.663] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.663] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.663] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.663] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.663] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.663] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.663] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.663] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.663] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.663] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.663] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.678] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.678] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.678] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.678] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.678] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.678] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.678] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.678] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.678] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.678] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.678] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.678] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.694] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.694] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.694] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.694] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.694] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.694] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.694] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.694] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.694] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.694] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.694] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.694] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.710] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.710] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.710] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.710] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.710] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.710] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.710] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.710] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.710] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.710] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.710] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.725] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.725] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.725] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[16:16:14.725] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[16:16:14.725] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[16:16:14.757] D_MSG : END_IMAGE_TX received
[16:16:14.757] D_MSG : END_IMAGE_TX with success status
[16:16:14.757] D_MSG : Closing image d:\rm-1127\MPRG8909_fh.ede
[16:16:14.757] D_MSG : Image closed successfully
[16:16:14.757] D_MSG : Sending DONE
[16:16:14.757] D_MSG : DONE sent
[16:16:14.772] D_MSG : Entering state WAIT_DONE_RESP
[16:16:14.772] D_MSG : DONE_RESP received
[16:16:14.772] D_MSG : Stopped Sahara emergency download (status code = 0)
[16:16:16.806] D_MSG : Emergency Programmer V3 version 2015.03.09.001
[16:16:16.806] D_MSG : EDPAYLOAD download selected
[16:16:16.806] D_MSG : Sending firehose single image
[16:16:16.806] D_MSG : Waiting for Ed ready message, timeout 500 ms
[16:16:16.806] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Chip serial num: 47260445 (0x2d1231d)" /></data>
[16:16:16.806] D_MSG : Waiting for Ed ready message...DONE, status 0
[16:16:16.806] D_MSG : Handling ed image d:\rm-1127\RM1127_fh.edp to partition EMERGENCY
[16:16:16.821] D_MSG : Image opened successfully for reading
[16:16:17.019] D_MSG : Payload tool: 
[16:16:17.019] D_MSG : Oct 20 2015 10:25:39 Version 000.001.000
[16:16:17.019] D_MSG : Payload generation info: 
[16:16:17.034] D_MSG : Sat Nov 21 01:34:28 2015
 SW_ID:000000000000001AH, KCI:1326, MSM_ID:009600E100450000H, RKH:56BDC3746226E080146D4D30C8C8432657A5282FH
[16:16:17.034] D_MSG : Send signature
[16:16:17.034] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="VIP - Validated Image Programming is enabled - Validation is enabled." /></data>
[16:16:17.034] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Chip serial num: 47260445 (0x2d1231d)" /></data>
[16:16:17.034] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="EMMC: size_in_sectors:15269888, mfr_id:21, oem_id:0, prod_rev:1, mfr_date:0/2013" /></data>
[16:16:17.034] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Calling pbl_secboot_ftbl_ptr->secboot_authenticate with image_info.signature_len = 0x100" /></data>
[16:16:17.050] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Calling pbl_secboot_ftbl_ptr->secboot_authenticate with image_info.sw_type = 0x1A" /></data>
[16:16:17.050] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Calling pbl_secboot_ftbl_ptr->secboot_authenticate with image_info.sw_version = 0x0" /></data>
[16:16:17.050] D_MSG : Send signature. DONE.
[16:16:17.050] D_MSG : Send hashtable
[16:16:17.066] D_MSG : Send hashtable.DONE.( 0 )
[16:16:17.066] D_MSG : Configure FIREHOSE
[16:16:17.066] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><response value="ACK" MinVersionSupported="1" MemoryName="eMMC" MaxPayloadSizeFromTargetInBytes="4096" MaxPayloadSizeToTargetInBytes="16384" MaxPayloadSizeToTargetInBytesSupported="16384" MaxXMLSizeInBytes="4096" Version="Jul 27 2015_10:27:58" BuildId="1,0000000" TargetName="8909" /></data>
[16:16:17.066] D_MSG : Successfully configured FIREHOSE
[16:16:17.066] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 90112, num 512" /></data>
[16:16:17.066] D_MSG : Rawmode: ON

[16:16:17.269] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished sector address 90624" /></data>
[16:16:17.269] D_MSG : Rawmode: OFF

[16:16:17.285] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 102400, num 316" /></data>
[16:16:17.285] D_MSG : Rawmode: ON

[16:16:17.409] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished sector address 102716" /></data>
[16:16:17.409] D_MSG : Rawmode: OFF

[16:16:17.425] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 106496, num 1029" /></data>
[16:16:17.425] D_MSG : Rawmode: ON

[16:16:17.800] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished sector address 107525" /></data>
[16:16:17.815] D_MSG : Rawmode: OFF

[16:16:17.815] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 98304, num 2330" /></data>
[16:16:17.815] D_MSG : Rawmode: ON

[16:16:18.659] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished sector address 100634" /></data>
[16:16:18.659] D_MSG : Rawmode: OFF

[16:16:18.659] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 114688, num 511" /></data>
[16:16:18.659] D_MSG : Rawmode: ON

[16:16:18.862] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished sector address 115199" /></data>
[16:16:18.862] D_MSG : Rawmode: OFF

[16:16:18.878] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 118784, num 1893" /></data>
[16:16:18.878] D_MSG : Rawmode: ON

[16:16:19.565] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished sector address 120677" /></data>
[16:16:19.565] D_MSG : Rawmode: OFF

[16:16:19.565] D_MSG : Erase start. (FireHose)
[16:16:19.581] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 212992, num 16384" /></data>
[16:16:19.581] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished address 229376" /></data>
[16:16:19.581] D_MSG : Erase end. (FireHose)
[16:16:19.581] D_MSG : Erase start. (FireHose)
[16:16:19.596] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 229376, num 131072" /></data>
[16:16:19.596] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished address 360448" /></data>
[16:16:19.596] D_MSG : Erase end. (FireHose)
[16:16:19.596] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 0, num 34" /></data>
[16:16:19.612] D_MSG : Rawmode: ON

[16:16:19.643] D_MSG : <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished sector address 34" /></data>
[16:16:19.643] D_MSG : Rawmode: OFF

[16:16:19.643] D_MSG : Send power cmd.
[16:16:20.052] D_MSG : Send power cmd. Done.
[16:16:20.052] D_MSG : Handling ed image ended with status 0
[16:16:20.068] D_MSG : Payload data transfer speed(FH) (1020.8 KB/s) Elapsed time 3.3 sec, data sent 3409665 bytes
[16:16:20.068] D_MSG : EMERGENCY FLASH END
[16:16:25.082] D_MSG : Emergency messaging closed successfully
[16:16:25.082] D_MSG : WinUSB in use.
[16:16:29.976] D_MSG : Detecting UEFI responder
[16:16:29.976] D_MSG : HELLO success
[16:16:30.085] D_MSG : Lumia Flash detected
[16:16:30.085] D_MSG : Protocol version 2.41 Implementation version 2.75
[16:16:30.085] D_MSG : Device already in flash mode
[16:16:30.085] D_MSG : UEFI FLASH START
[16:16:30.085] D_MSG : isDeviceInNcsdMode
[16:16:30.085] D_MSG : isDeviceInNcsdMode is false
[16:16:30.085] D_MSG : Device mode 6  Uefi mode
[16:16:30.085] D_MSG : [THOR2_flash_state] Pre-programming operations
[16:16:30.085] D_MSG : Disable timeouts
[16:16:30.101] D_MSG : Get flashing parameters
[16:16:30.194] D_MSG : Lumia Flash detected
[16:16:30.194] D_MSG : Protocol version 2.41 Implementation version 2.75
[16:16:30.194] D_MSG : Size of one transfer is 2363392
[16:16:30.194] D_MSG : MMOS RAM support: 0
[16:16:30.194] D_MSG : Size of buffer is 2359296
[16:16:30.194] D_MSG : Number of eMMC sectors: 15269888
[16:16:30.194] D_MSG : Platform ID of device: Microsoft.MSM8909.P6236.2.0
[16:16:30.210] D_MSG : Async protocol version: 01
[16:16:30.210] D_MSG : Security info:
[16:16:30.210] D_MSG : Platform secure boot enabled
[16:16:30.210] D_MSG : Secure FFU enabled
[16:16:30.210] D_MSG : JTAG eFuse blown
[16:16:30.210] D_MSG : RDC not found
[16:16:30.210] D_MSG : Authentication not done
[16:16:30.210] D_MSG : UEFI secure boot disabled
[16:16:30.210] D_MSG : SHK enabled
[16:16:30.210] D_MSG : Device supports FFU protocols: 0015
[16:16:30.210] D_MSG : Subblock ID 32
[16:16:30.226] D_MSG : [THOR2_flash_state] Device programming started
[16:16:30.226] D_MSG : Using secure flash method
[16:16:30.226] D_MSG : CoreProgrammer version 2015.06.10.001.
[16:16:30.226] D_MSG : Start programming signed ffu file d:\rm-1127\RM1127_1078.0042.10586.13333.15177.03546E_retail_prod_signed.ffu
[16:16:30.226] D_MSG : FfuReader version is 2015061501
[16:16:30.226] D_MSG : Send FlashApp write parameter: 0x4d544f00 
[16:16:30.241] D_MSG : Perform handshake with UEFI...
[16:16:30.351] D_MSG : Flash app: Protocol Version 2.41 Implementation Version 2.75
[16:16:30.351] D_MSG : Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
[16:16:30.351] D_MSG : DevicePlatformInfo: Microsoft.MSM8909.P6236.2.0
[16:16:30.351] D_MSG : Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
[16:16:30.351] D_MSG : Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
[16:16:30.351] D_MSG : Supported protocol versions bitmap is 15
[16:16:30.351] D_MSG : Secure FFU sync version 1 supported.
[16:16:30.351] D_MSG : Secure FFU async version 1 supported.
[16:16:30.351] D_MSG : Secure FFU sync version 2 supported.
[16:16:30.351] D_MSG : Secure FFU async version 2 supported.
[16:16:30.351] D_MSG : CRC header v. 1
[16:16:30.351] D_MSG : CRC align bytes. 4
[16:16:30.351] D_MSG : Get CID of the device...
[16:16:30.351] D_MSG : Get EMMC size of the device...
[16:16:30.382] D_MSG : Emmc size in sectors: 15269888
[16:16:30.413] D_MSG : CID: Samsung, Size 7456 MB
[16:16:30.413] D_MSG : Start charging...
[16:16:30.429] D_ERR : Requested write param 0x43485247 is not supported by this flash app version.
[16:16:30.429] D_MSG : Start charging... DONE. Status = 0
[16:16:30.695] D_MSG : ConnSpeedEcho: Elapsed= 0.234000, EchoSpeed= 28.85, Transferred= 7077918 bytes
[16:16:30.695] D_MSG : Get security Status...
[16:16:30.726] D_MSG : Security Status:
[16:16:30.726] D_MSG : Platform secure boot is enabled.
[16:16:30.726] D_MSG : Secure eFUSE is enabled.
[16:16:30.726] D_MSG : JTAG is disabled.
[16:16:30.726] D_MSG : RDC is missing from the device.
[16:16:30.726] D_MSG : Authentication is not done.
[16:16:30.726] D_MSG : UEFI secure boot is disabled.
[16:16:30.726] D_MSG : Secondary HW key exists.
[16:16:30.726] D_MSG : Get RKH of the device...
[16:16:30.741] D_MSG : RKH of the device is 56BDC3746226E080146D4D30C8C8432657A5282F050B1994CFE84971C586FAB9
[16:16:30.757] D_MSG : Get ISSW Version...
[16:16:30.788] D_MSG : ISSW Version: 289
[16:16:30.788] D_MSG : Thu Oct 15 15:37:21 EEST 2015;ISSW v0289; rg0; OS; DNE; KCI 1326; ASIC 8909;
[16:16:30.788] D_MSG : Get system memory size...
[16:16:30.804] D_MSG : Size of system mem: 1048576 KB
[16:16:30.804] D_MSG : Read antitheft status...
[16:16:30.835] D_MSG : Reset Protection status: Disabled
[16:16:30.835] D_MSG : Reset Protection version: 1.1
[16:16:30.835] D_MSG : Send backup to RAM req...
[16:16:31.007] D_MSG : Clearing the backup GPT...SKIPPED!
[16:16:33.221] D_MSG : Successfully parsed FFU file. Header size: 0x000e0000, Payload size: 0x0000000077600000, Chunk size: 0x00020000, Header offset: 0x00000000, Payload offset: 0x00000000000e0000
[16:16:33.221] D_MSG : RKH match between device and FFU file!
[16:16:33.221] D_MSG : FFU Reset Protection version 1.1
[16:16:33.221] D_MSG : Option: Skip CRC32 check in use
[16:16:33.221] D_MSG : Start sending header data...
[16:16:33.878] D_MSG : Start sending payload data V2Sbl in async mode...
[16:16:33.878] D_MSG : Percents: 0
[16:16:33.940] PROGR : 2359296 / 2002780160
[16:16:34.097] PROGR : 4718592 / 2002780160 (28.6624 MB/s)
[16:16:34.237] PROGR : 7077888 / 2002780160 (22.7273 MB/s)
[16:16:34.378] PROGR : 9437184 / 2002780160 (20.5479 MB/s)
[16:16:34.503] PROGR : 11796480 / 2002780160 (19.9822 MB/s)
[16:16:34.628] PROGR : 14155776 / 2002780160 (19.6221 MB/s)
[16:16:34.738] PROGR : 16515072 / 2002780160 (19.7368 MB/s)
[16:16:34.847] PROGR : 18874368 / 2002780160 (19.8456 MB/s)
[16:16:34.987] PROGR : 21233664 / 2002780160 (19.341 MB/s)
[16:16:35.034] D_MSG : Percents: 1
[16:16:35.097] PROGR : 23592960 / 2002780160 (19.4468 MB/s)
[16:16:35.206] PROGR : 25952256 / 2002780160 (19.5498 MB/s)
[16:16:35.316] PROGR : 28311552 / 2002780160 (19.6221 MB/s)
[16:16:35.440] PROGR : 30670848 / 2002780160 (19.5 MB/s)
[16:16:35.567] PROGR : 33030144 / 2002780160 (19.3608 MB/s)
[16:16:35.668] PROGR : 35389440 / 2002780160 (19.5313 MB/s)
[16:16:35.793] PROGR : 37748736 / 2002780160 (19.428 MB/s)
[16:16:35.911] PROGR : 40108032 / 2002780160 (19.4064 MB/s)
[16:16:35.973] D_MSG : Percents: 2
[16:16:36.035] PROGR : 42467328 / 2002780160 (19.3317 MB/s)
[16:16:36.161] PROGR : 44826624 / 2002780160 (19.2481 MB/s)
[16:16:36.301] PROGR : 47185920 / 2002780160 (19.0597 MB/s)
[16:16:36.442] PROGR : 49545216 / 2002780160 (18.8849 MB/s)
[16:16:36.567] PROGR : 51904512 / 2002780160 (18.8428 MB/s)
[16:16:36.676] PROGR : 54263808 / 2002780160 (18.9145 MB/s)
[16:16:36.801] PROGR : 56623104 / 2002780160 (18.8745 MB/s)
[16:16:36.910] PROGR : 58982400 / 2002780160 (18.9394 MB/s)
[16:16:37.035] PROGR : 61341696 / 2002780160 (18.9015 MB/s)
[16:16:37.098] D_MSG : Percents: 3
[16:16:37.160] PROGR : 63700992 / 2002780160 (18.8665 MB/s)
[16:16:37.301] PROGR : 66060288 / 2002780160 (18.7444 MB/s)
[16:16:37.411] PROGR : 68419584 / 2002780160 (18.7986 MB/s)
[16:16:37.552] PROGR : 70778880 / 2002780160 (18.6877 MB/s)
[16:16:37.677] PROGR : 73138176 / 2002780160 (18.6647 MB/s)
[16:16:37.802] PROGR : 75497472 / 2002780160 (18.6432 MB/s)
[16:16:37.911] PROGR : 77856768 / 2002780160 (18.6981 MB/s)
[16:16:38.052] PROGR : 80216064 / 2002780160 (18.6041 MB/s)
[16:16:38.114] D_MSG : Percents: 4
[16:16:38.177] PROGR : 82575360 / 2002780160 (18.5863 MB/s)
[16:16:38.317] PROGR : 84934656 / 2002780160 (18.5058 MB/s)
[16:16:38.458] PROGR : 87293952 / 2002780160 (18.4263 MB/s)
[16:16:38.583] PROGR : 89653248 / 2002780160 (18.4148 MB/s)
[16:16:38.692] PROGR : 92012544 / 2002780160 (18.4659 MB/s)
[16:16:38.833] PROGR : 94371840 / 2002780160 (18.3936 MB/s)
[16:16:38.958] PROGR : 96731136 / 2002780160 (18.3838 MB/s)
[16:16:39.083] PROGR : 99090432 / 2002780160 (18.3745 MB/s)
[16:16:39.208] PROGR : 101449728 / 2002780160 (18.3656 MB/s)
[16:16:39.270] D_MSG : Percents: 5
[16:16:39.349] PROGR : 103809024 / 2002780160 (18.3028 MB/s)
[16:16:39.474] PROGR : 106168320 / 2002780160 (18.296 MB/s)
[16:16:39.614] PROGR : 108527616 / 2002780160 (18.2411 MB/s)
[16:16:39.739] PROGR : 110886912 / 2002780160 (18.2359 MB/s)
[16:16:39.864] PROGR : 113246208 / 2002780160 (18.2309 MB/s)
[16:16:39.989] PROGR : 115605504 / 2002780160 (18.2262 MB/s)
[16:16:40.130] PROGR : 117964800 / 2002780160 (18.1745 MB/s)
[16:16:40.239] PROGR : 120324096 / 2002780160 (18.2172 MB/s)
[16:16:40.302] D_MSG : Percents: 6
[16:16:40.364] PROGR : 122683392 / 2002780160 (18.213 MB/s)
[16:16:40.505] PROGR : 125042688 / 2002780160 (18.1645 MB/s)
[16:18:20.361] PROGR : 1941700608 / 2002780160 (17.4002 MB/s)
[16:18:20.533] PROGR : 1944059904 / 2002780160 (17.3933 MB/s)
[16:18:20.596] D_MSG : Percents: 97
[16:18:20.674] PROGR : 1946419200 / 2002780160 (17.3914 MB/s)
[16:18:20.803] PROGR : 1948778496 / 2002780160 (17.3914 MB/s)
[16:18:20.943] PROGR : 1951137792 / 2002780160 (17.3897 MB/s)
[16:18:21.068] PROGR : 1953497088 / 2002780160 (17.3904 MB/s)
[16:18:21.201] PROGR : 1955856384 / 2002780160 (17.3898 MB/s)
[16:18:21.348] PROGR : 1958215680 / 2002780160 (17.387 MB/s)
[16:18:21.486] PROGR : 1960574976 / 2002780160 (17.3856 MB/s)
[16:18:21.635] PROGR : 1962934272 / 2002780160 (17.3824 MB/s)
[16:18:21.715] D_MSG : Percents: 98
[16:18:21.793] PROGR : 1965293568 / 2002780160 (17.3778 MB/s)
[16:18:21.918] PROGR : 1967652864 / 2002780160 (17.3785 MB/s)
[16:18:22.050] PROGR : 1970012160 / 2002780160 (17.3781 MB/s)
[16:18:22.175] PROGR : 1972371456 / 2002780160 (17.3789 MB/s)
[16:18:22.316] PROGR : 1974730752 / 2002780160 (17.377 MB/s)
[16:18:22.434] PROGR : 1977090048 / 2002780160 (17.3788 MB/s)
[16:18:22.590] PROGR : 1979449344 / 2002780160 (17.3746 MB/s)
[16:18:22.731] PROGR : 1981808640 / 2002780160 (17.3728 MB/s)
[16:18:22.871] PROGR : 1984167936 / 2002780160 (17.3711 MB/s)
[16:18:22.934] D_MSG : Percents: 99
[16:18:22.996] PROGR : 1986527232 / 2002780160 (17.3718 MB/s)
[16:18:23.122] PROGR : 1988886528 / 2002780160 (17.3724 MB/s)
[16:18:23.264] PROGR : 1991245824 / 2002780160 (17.3704 MB/s)
[16:18:23.391] PROGR : 1993605120 / 2002780160 (17.3708 MB/s)
[16:18:23.529] PROGR : 1995964416 / 2002780160 (17.3694 MB/s)
[16:18:23.661] PROGR : 1998323712 / 2002780160 (17.3691 MB/s)
[16:18:23.851] PROGR : 2000683008 / 2002780160 (17.3595 MB/s)
[16:18:23.914] D_MSG : Percents: 100
[16:18:24.097] D_MSG : lastDescriptorIndex: 15279 lastLocationIndex: 0
[16:18:24.097] D_MSG : Flashing completed successfully! Status: 0x0001
[16:18:24.097] PROGR : 2002780160 / 2002780160 (17.3389 MB/s)
[16:18:24.097] D_MSG : Safe write descriptor index reached: true
[16:18:24.097] D_MSG : Payload data transfer speed (17.33 MB/s) Elapsed time 110.22 sec
[16:18:24.097] D_MSG : Payload data size 1910.025879 MB
[16:18:24.097] D_MSG : Read flashing status..
[16:18:24.112] D_MSG : [IN] programSecureFfuFile. Closing d:\rm-1127\RM1127_1078.0042.10586.13333.15177.03546E_retail_prod_signed.ffu
[16:18:24.112] D_MSG : Get EMMC write speed...
[16:18:24.128] D_MSG : EMMC write speed: 39912 KB/s
[16:18:24.128] D_MSG : Get data verify speed...
[16:18:24.159] D_MSG : Data verify speed: 46564 KB/s
[16:18:24.159] D_MSG : Send restore backup from RAM req...
[16:18:24.190] D_MSG : programming operation completed!
[16:18:24.190] D_MSG : [THOR2_flash_state] Post programming operations
[16:18:24.190] D_MSG : UEFI FLASH END
[16:18:24.222] D_MSG : Operation took about 2 minutes, 10 seconds.
[16:18:24.222] D_MSG : Exited with success


----------



## kovalDN (Jan 15, 2018)

@nate0, @Jethro tarw
Tried these commands already.


        Windows PowerShell
(C) Корпорация Майкрософт (Microsoft Corporation). Все права защищены.

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> cmd
Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.16299.192]
(c) Корпорация Майкрософт (Microsoft Corporation), 2017. Все права защищены.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>cd C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode rnd -reboot
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode rnd -reboot
Process started Mon Jan 15 19:36:52 2018
Logging to file C:\Users\kovalDN\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20180115193652_ThreadId-10516.log
Initiating do RnD operations
WinUSB in use.
Debugging enabled for  rnd

Detecting UEFI responder
Send HELLO
HELLO success
Lumia Flash App detected
Disable time-outs
Read FlashApp Build Info
Read parameter from UEFI Flash App
Read parameter Ok
FlashApp Build Info: Dateec 29 2015 Time:13:14:10 Info:-
Transfer size: 2363392
Sublock ID 31
Buffer size: 2359296
Number of sectors: 30535680
PlatformInfo is Microsoft.MSM8909..2.0
Async protocol version: 01
Security info sublock detected
Platform secure boot enabled
Secure FFU enabled
JTAG eFuse blown
RnD Certificate not found
Authentication not done
UEFI secure boot enabled
SHK enabled
Device supports FFU protocols: 0015
Sublock ID 32
Read Root Key Hash
Read parameter from UEFI Flash App
Read parameter Ok
Root Key Hash is B8219CA0F88F67C2EF5C16BE975B61705FA14D956A99B34DACCAA8C3C73D9E68
Read public ID
Read parameter from UEFI Flash App
Read parameter Ok
Public ID is B6C9C3461BF460E7210169C9D5C46C0F01F7F9CE
Protocol version 2.41 Implementation version 2.75
Resetting the device

Exited with success

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode rnd -skip_gpt_check -boot_edmode
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode rnd -skip_gpt_check -boot_edmode
Process started Mon Jan 15 19:38:18 2018
Logging to file C:\Users\kovalDN\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20180115193818_ThreadId-3008.log
Initiating do RnD operations
WinUSB in use.
Debugging enabled for  rnd

Detecting UEFI responder
Send HELLO
HELLO success
Lumia Flash App detected
Disable time-outs
Read FlashApp Build Info
Read parameter from UEFI Flash App
Read parameter Ok
FlashApp Build Info: Dateec 29 2015 Time:13:14:10 Info:-
Transfer size: 2363392
Sublock ID 31
Buffer size: 2359296
Number of sectors: 30535680
PlatformInfo is Microsoft.MSM8909..2.0
Async protocol version: 01
Security info sublock detected
Platform secure boot enabled
Secure FFU enabled
JTAG eFuse blown
RnD Certificate not found
Authentication not done
UEFI secure boot enabled
SHK enabled
Device supports FFU protocols: 0015
Sublock ID 32
Read Root Key Hash
Read parameter from UEFI Flash App
Read parameter Ok
Root Key Hash is B8219CA0F88F67C2EF5C16BE975B61705FA14D956A99B34DACCAA8C3C73D9E68
Read public ID
Read parameter from UEFI Flash App
Read parameter Ok
Public ID is B6C9C3461BF460E7210169C9D5C46C0F01F7F9CE
Protocol version 2.41 Implementation version 2.75
Sending boot to the Emergency download mode command to device
Device rebooted to ED mode successfully.

Exited with success

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile "MPRG8909_fh.ede" -edfile "RM1152_fh.edp" -ffufile "RM1152_1078.0042.10586.13333.15864.03535B_retail_prod_signed.ffu" -skip_hash -skip_id_check -skip_signature_check -skip_rkh_check
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile MPRG8909_fh.ede -edfile RM1152_fh.edp -ffufile RM1152_1078.0042.10586.13333.15864.03535B_retail_prod_signed.ffu -skip_hash -skip_id_check -skip_signature_check -skip_rkh_check
Process started Mon Jan 15 19:39:16 2018
Logging to file C:\Users\kovalDN\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20180115193916_ThreadId-3476.log
Debugging enabled for  emergency

Initiating emergency download for RnD.
Create emergency messaging...
Create emergency messaging...END
Checking trace_usb...END
setHandshakeMessageStorageStatus...
setHandshakeMessageStorageStatus...END
Get connectionString...
Get connectionString...END
Open messaging...
Open messaging...END
Create EmergencyProgrammer V3..
Create EmergencyProgrammer V3..END
EMERGENCY FLASH START
Emergency Programmer V3 version 2015.03.09.001
ED download selected
Sahara image entries START
0x0D, MPRG8909_fh.ede, true
Sahara image entries END
Starting Sahara emergency download
Entering state WAIT_HELLO
HELLO packet already received as handshake message
Erased stored HELLO packet
Sending HELLO_RESP
HELLO_RESP sent
Entering state WAIT_COMMAND
READ_DATA received
Opening image MPRG8909_fh.ede
Image opened successfully
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
END_IMAGE_TX received
END_IMAGE_TX with success status
Closing image MPRG8909_fh.ede
Image closed successfully
Sending DONE
DONE sent
Entering state WAIT_DONE_RESP
DONE_RESP received
Stopped Sahara emergency download (status code = 0)
Emergency Programmer V3 version 2015.03.09.001
EDPAYLOAD download selected
Sending firehose single image
Waiting for Ed ready message, timeout 500 ms
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Chip serial num: 64804804 (0x3dcd7c4)" /></data>
Waiting for Ed ready message...DONE, status 0
Handling ed image RM1152_fh.edp to partition EMERGENCY
Image opened successfully for reading
Payload tool:
Oct 20 2015 10:25:39 Version 000.001.000
Payload generation info:
Tue Dec 29 13:58:53 2015
 SW_ID:000000000000001AH, KCI:1332, MSM_ID:009600E100450000H, RKH:B8219CA0F88F67C2EF5C16BE975B61705FA14D95H
Send signature
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="VIP - Validated Image Programming is enabled - Validation is enabled." /></data>
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Chip serial num: 64804804 (0x3dcd7c4)" /></data><?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="EMMC: size_in_sectors:30535680, mfr_id:21, oem_id:0, prod_rev:6, mfr_date:0/2013" /></data><?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Calling pbl_secboot_ftbl_ptr->secboot_authenticate with image_info.signature_len = 0x100" /></data><?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Calling pbl_secboot_ftbl_ptr->secboot_authenticate with image_info.sw_type = 0x1A" /></data><?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Calling pbl_secboot_ftbl_ptr->secboot_authenticate with image_info.sw_version = 0x0" /></data>
Send signature. DONE.
Send hashtable
Send hashtable.DONE.( 0 )
Configure FIREHOSE
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><response value="ACK" MinVersionSupported="1" MemoryName="eMMC" MaxPayloadSizeFromTargetInBytes="4096" MaxPayloadSizeToTargetInBytes="16384" MaxPayloadSizeToTargetInBytesSupported="16384" MaxXMLSizeInBytes="4096" Version="Jul 27 2015_10:27:58" BuildId="1,0000000" TargetName="8909" /></data>
Successfully configured FIREHOSE
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 90112, num 512" /></data>
Rawmode: ON

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished sector address 90624" /></data>
Rawmode: OFF

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 102400, num 316" /></data>
Rawmode: ON

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished sector address 102716" /></data>
Rawmode: OFF

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 106496, num 1029" /></data>
Rawmode: ON

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished sector address 107525" /></data>
Rawmode: OFF

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 98304, num 2330" /></data>
Rawmode: ON

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished sector address 100634" /></data>
Rawmode: OFF

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 114688, num 511" /></data>
Rawmode: ON

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished sector address 115199" /></data>
Rawmode: OFF

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 118784, num 1893" /></data>
Rawmode: ON

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished sector address 120677" /></data>
Rawmode: OFF

Erase start. (FireHose)
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 212992, num 16384" /></data>
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished address 229376" /></data>
Erase end. (FireHose)
Erase start. (FireHose)
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 229376, num 131072" /></data>
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished address 360448" /></data>
Erase end. (FireHose)
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 0, num 34" /></data>
Rawmode: ON

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished sector address 34" /></data>
Rawmode: OFF

Send power cmd.
Send power cmd. Done.
Handling ed image ended with status 0
Payload data transfer speed(FH) (1083.6 KB/s) Elapsed time 3.1 sec, data sent 3409665 bytes
EMERGENCY FLASH END
Emergency messaging closed successfully
WinUSB in use.
Detecting UEFI responder
HELLO success
Lumia Flash detected
Protocol version 2.41 Implementation version 2.75
Device already in flash mode
UEFI FLASH START
isDeviceInNcsdMode
isDeviceInNcsdMode is false
Device mode 6  Uefi mode
[THOR2_flash_state] Pre-programming operations
Disable timeouts
Get flashing parameters
Lumia Flash detected
Protocol version 2.41 Implementation version 2.75
Size of one transfer is 2363392
MMOS RAM support: 0
Size of buffer is 2359296
Number of eMMC sectors: 30535680
Platform ID of device: Microsoft.MSM8909..2.0
Async protocol version: 01
Security info:
Platform secure boot enabled
Secure FFU enabled
JTAG eFuse blown
RDC not found
Authentication not done
UEFI secure boot enabled
SHK enabled
Device supports FFU protocols: 0015
Subblock ID 32
[THOR2_flash_state] Device programming started
Using secure flash method
CoreProgrammer version 2015.06.10.001.
Start programming signed ffu file RM1152_1078.0042.10586.13333.15864.03535B_retail_prod_signed.ffu
FfuReader version is 2015061501
Send FlashApp write parameter: 0x4d544f00
Perform handshake with UEFI...
Flash app: Protocol Version 2.41 Implementation Version 2.75
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
DevicePlatformInfo: Microsoft.MSM8909..2.0
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Supported protocol versions bitmap is 15
Secure FFU sync version 1 supported.
Secure FFU async version 1 supported.
Secure FFU sync version 2 supported.
Secure FFU async version 2 supported.
CRC header v. 1
CRC align bytes. 4
Get CID of the device...
Get EMMC size of the device...
Emmc size in sectors: 30535680
CID: Samsung, Size 14910 MB
Start charging...
Requested write param 0x43485247 is not supported by this flash app version.
Start charging... DONE. Status = 0
ConnSpeedEcho: Elapsed= 0.288000, EchoSpeed= 23.44, Transferred= 7077918 bytes
Get security Status...
Security Status:
Platform secure boot is enabled.
Secure eFUSE is enabled.
JTAG is disabled.
RDC is missing from the device.
Authentication is not done.
UEFI secure boot is enabled.
Secondary HW key exists.
Get RKH of the device...
RKH of the device is B8219CA0F88F67C2EF5C16BE975B61705FA14D956A99B34DACCAA8C3C73D9E68
Get ISSW Version...
ISSW Version: 289
Thu Oct 15 15:34:49 EEST 2015;ISSW v0289; rg0; OS; DNE; KCI 1332; ASIC 8909;
Get system memory size...
Size of system mem: 1048576 KB
Read antitheft status...
Reset Protection status: Disabled
Reset Protection version: 1.1
Send backup to RAM req...
Clearing the backup GPT...SKIPPED!
Successfully parsed FFU file. Header size: 0x000e0000, Payload size: 0x000000006cdc0000, Chunk size: 0x00020000, Header offset: 0x00000000, Payload offset: 0x00000000000e0000
RKH match between device and FFU file!
FFU Reset Protection version 1.1
Option: Skip CRC32 check in use
Start sending header data...
Option: Skip Hash in use.
Option: Skip ID Check in use.
Option: Skip Signature Check in use.
FlashApp returned reported error in SecureFlashResp!
Status: 0x0012, Specifier: 0x0000000E
FA_ERR_AUTHENTICATION_REQUIRED
Send of FFU header failed!
[IN] programSecureFfuFile. Closing RM1152_1078.0042.10586.13333.15864.03535B_retail_prod_signed.ffu
programming operation failed!
UEFI FLASH END
Operation took about 10.00 seconds.

Unknown error code.

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code -100663278 (0xFA000012)

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode vpl -maxtransfersizekb 1 -vplfile "RM1152_059X757_01078.00042.16352.50006_032.vpl" -skip_hash -skip_id_check -skip_signature_check -skip_rkh_check
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode vpl -maxtransfersizekb 1 -vplfile RM1152_059X757_01078.00042.16352.50006_032.vpl -skip_hash -skip_id_check -skip_signature_check -skip_rkh_check
Process started Mon Jan 15 19:45:32 2018
Logging to file C:\Users\kovalDN\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20180115194532_ThreadId-1828.log
Parsing VPL file RM1152_059X757_01078.00042.16352.50006_032.vpl
Successfully parsed VPL
Flashing .ffu file RM1152_1078.0042.10586.13333.15864.03535B_retail_prod_signed.ffu (SW version 01078.00042.16352.50006)
Debugging enabled for  uefiflash

Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
isDeviceInNcsdMode
isDeviceInNcsdMode is false
Device mode 6  Uefi mode
[THOR2_flash_state] Pre-programming operations
Disable timeouts
Get flashing parameters
Lumia Flash detected
Protocol version 2.41 Implementation version 2.75
Size of one transfer is 2363392
MMOS RAM support: 0
Size of buffer is 2359296
Number of eMMC sectors: 30535680
Platform ID of device: Microsoft.MSM8909..2.0
Async protocol version: 01
Security info:
Platform secure boot enabled
Secure FFU enabled
JTAG eFuse blown
RDC not found
Authentication not done
UEFI secure boot enabled
SHK enabled
Device supports FFU protocols: 0015
Subblock ID 32
[THOR2_flash_state] Device programming started
Using secure flash method
CoreProgrammer version 2015.06.10.001.
Start programming signed ffu file RM1152_1078.0042.10586.13333.15864.03535B_retail_prod_signed.ffu
FfuReader version is 2015061501
Send FlashApp write parameter: 0x4d544f00
Perform handshake with UEFI...
Flash app: Protocol Version 2.41 Implementation Version 2.75
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
DevicePlatformInfo: Microsoft.MSM8909..2.0
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Supported protocol versions bitmap is 15
Secure FFU sync version 1 supported.
Secure FFU async version 1 supported.
Secure FFU sync version 2 supported.
Secure FFU async version 2 supported.
CRC header v. 1
CRC align bytes. 4
Get CID of the device...
Get EMMC size of the device...
Emmc size in sectors: 30535680
CID: Samsung, Size 14910 MB
Start charging...
Requested write param 0x43485247 is not supported by this flash app version.
Start charging... DONE. Status = 0
ConnSpeedEcho: Elapsed= 0.313000, EchoSpeed= 21.57, Transferred= 7077918 bytes
Get security Status...
Security Status:
Platform secure boot is enabled.
Secure eFUSE is enabled.
JTAG is disabled.
RDC is missing from the device.
Authentication is not done.
UEFI secure boot is enabled.
Secondary HW key exists.
Get RKH of the device...
RKH of the device is B8219CA0F88F67C2EF5C16BE975B61705FA14D956A99B34DACCAA8C3C73D9E68
Get ISSW Version...
ISSW Version: 289
Thu Oct 15 15:34:49 EEST 2015;ISSW v0289; rg0; OS; DNE; KCI 1332; ASIC 8909;
Get system memory size...
Size of system mem: 1048576 KB
Read antitheft status...
Reset Protection status: Disabled
Reset Protection version: 1.1
Send backup to RAM req...
Clearing the backup GPT...SKIPPED!
Successfully parsed FFU file. Header size: 0x000e0000, Payload size: 0x000000006cdc0000, Chunk size: 0x00020000, Header offset: 0x00000000, Payload offset: 0x00000000000e0000
RKH match between device and FFU file!
FFU Reset Protection version 1.1
Option: Skip CRC32 check in use
Start sending header data...
Option: Skip Hash in use.
Option: Skip ID Check in use.
Option: Skip Signature Check in use.
FlashApp returned reported error in SecureFlashResp!
Status: 0x0012, Specifier: 0x0000000E
FA_ERR_AUTHENTICATION_REQUIRED
Send of FFU header failed!
[IN] programSecureFfuFile. Closing RM1152_1078.0042.10586.13333.15864.03535B_retail_prod_signed.ffu
programming operation failed!
0xFA000012: Authentication is required to be able to skip integrity and/or signature and/or platform ID check.

Operation took about 2.00 seconds.

Unknown error code.

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code -100663278 (0xFA000012)

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>
    
Perhaps you can tell me the working command to the THOR2?
https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/help/phone-platform-id-modification-t3207519
Or where to download the firmware for this Platform ID.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 15, 2018)

@kovalDN 
In emergency mode.  I flashed an AT&T FFU for a factory unlocked variant with a PLAT ID not matching the FFU, without having to use skip_ID_check skip_rkh_check or skip_integrity_check _skip_signature_check_.  Did you try it without those options?

Edit: Your Platform ID is missing or corrupted.  There is no FFU with the plat ID of Microsoft.MSM8909..
If you boot to the OS you can update the PLAT ID with your appropriate FW mmo.base.phone.plat_xxxxxxx.cab matching your country variant here


----------



## jethro tarw (Jan 15, 2018)

kovalDN said:


> @nate0, @Jethro tarw
> Tried these commands already.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



there may be a clue in this thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guide-convert-950-ds-rm-111813058-t3534168/page3


----------



## kovalDN (Jan 15, 2018)

nate0 said:


> AT&T FFU

Click to collapse



There was such idea, but where can I get AT&T FFU for Lumia 650.
And in any case it does not solve the problem with firmware as


nate0 said:


> Platform ID is missing or corrupted.

Click to collapse




jethro tarw said:


> there may be a clue in this thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guide-convert-950-ds-rm-111813058-t3534168/page3

Click to collapse



This is the same, it does not solve a problem with this "INVALID_PLATFORM_ID".


nate0 said:


> skip_integrity_check

Click to collapse



Don't know such command. How to use it?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 15, 2018)

@kovalDN
There is no such ffu (AT&T branded) for the 650.
The skip_integrity_check was a mistyped option on my part sorry about that, I meant to type skip_signature_check.  I noticed in both times you flashed using this method "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile "MPRG8909_fh.ede" -edfile "RM1152_fh.edp" -ffufile "RM1152_1078.0042.10586.13333.15864.03535B_retail_ prod_signed.ffu" *-skip_hash -skip_id_check -skip_signature_check -skip_rkh_check*"

The device cannot skip those options easily unless I believe an RnD certificate exists which can be the case on prototype models.

If you run this from edmode does it still fail?  `C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile "MPRG8909_fh.ede" -edfile "RM1152_fh.edp" -ffufile "RM1152_1078.0042.10586.13333.15864.03535B_retail_ prod_signed.ffu`

Edit: if it still fails when flashing this way then I believe the reason _I've_ been able to flash a different variant ffu from edmode, would be due to the uefi boot security I had disabled with WPI 2.3, which I did not consider in your case.


----------



## devilrex (Jan 15, 2018)

Heathcliff74 said:


> Thanks for reporting. Will look into it.

Click to collapse




Any news 4 this ?


----------



## jethro tarw (Jan 15, 2018)

nate0 said:


> @kovalDN
> There is no such ffu (AT&T branded) for the 650.
> The skip_integrity_check was a mistyped option on my part sorry about that, I meant to type skip_signature_check.  I noticed in both times you flashed using this method "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile "MPRG8909_fh.ede" -edfile "RM1152_fh.edp" -ffufile "RM1152_1078.0042.10586.13333.15864.03535B_retail_ prod_signed.ffu" *-skip_hash -skip_id_check -skip_signature_check -skip_rkh_check*"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it appears you can flash any ffu with the same RKH it doesn't matter which RM-XXXX it's for if you flash the corresponding edfile (edp) in emergency.
but this problem with the product ID being invalid seems to need to be fixed first.

I think you are right they should remove those flags as they will trigger the need for a RDC uploaded to the phone first.

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------




kovalDN said:


> There was such idea, but where can I get AT&T FFU for Lumia 650.
> And in any case it does not solve the problem with firmware as
> 
> This is the same, it does not solve a problem with this "INVALID_PLATFORM_ID".
> Don't know such command. How to use it?

Click to collapse



just 

thor2 -mode rnd -skip_gpt_check -boot_edmode

thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile MPRG8909_fh.ede -edfile RM1152_fh.edp -ffufile RM1152_1078.0042.10586.13333.15864.03535B_retail_p rod_signed.ffu

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------

we need to make RCD's and be able to change the RKH's

on a serious note. i'd really like to see WPI 2.3 to be able to dump the payload for us to play with ourselves as where it is breaking down for me and some others is flashing the modified payload to the phone in emergency mode. it gets a pipe error.

which leaves only the UEFI secure disabled.

if we could patch the mounted images, we could get around that. but it's not working at the moment.


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jan 16, 2018)

does this tool even work I have been trying to unlock my Lumia icon and no success it. keeps on saying no supported FFU. I'm doing all the instructions my supposed to put in a special mode something.


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jan 16, 2018)

I got it to work but the bootloader isn't fully unlocked the secureboot chain is unlocked. Not the bootloader


----------



## mayur.3.92 (Jan 16, 2018)

Lumia 950XL doesn't unlock


----------



## kovalDN (Jan 16, 2018)

nate0 said:


> If you run this from edmode does it still fail?

Click to collapse




jethro tarw said:


> thor2 -mode rnd -skip_gpt_check -boot_edmode
> thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile MPRG8909_fh.ede -edfile RM1152_fh.edp -ffufile RM1152_1078.0042.10586.13333.15864.03535B_retail_prod_signed.ffu

Click to collapse


nate0,   jethro tarw,
 No positive result:



        Windows PowerShell
(C) Корпорация Майкрософт (Microsoft Corporation). Все права защищены.

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> cmd
Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.16299.192]
(c) Корпорация Майкрософт (Microsoft Corporation), 2017. Все права защищены.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>cd C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode rnd -skip_gpt_check -boot_edmode
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode rnd -skip_gpt_check -boot_edmode
Process started Tue Jan 16 09:39:32 2018
Logging to file C:\Users\kovalDN\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20180116093932_ThreadId-3492.log
Initiating do RnD operations
WinUSB in use.
Debugging enabled for  rnd

Detecting UEFI responder
Send HELLO
HELLO success
Lumia Flash App detected
Disable time-outs
Read FlashApp Build Info
Read parameter from UEFI Flash App
Read parameter Ok
FlashApp Build Info: Dateec 29 2015 Time:13:14:10 Info:-
Transfer size: 2363392
Sublock ID 31
Buffer size: 2359296
Number of sectors: 30535680
PlatformInfo is Microsoft.MSM8909..2.0
Async protocol version: 01
Security info sublock detected
Platform secure boot enabled
Secure FFU enabled
JTAG eFuse blown
RnD Certificate not found
Authentication not done
UEFI secure boot enabled
SHK enabled
Device supports FFU protocols: 0015
Sublock ID 32
Read Root Key Hash
Read parameter from UEFI Flash App
Read parameter Ok
Root Key Hash is B8219CA0F88F67C2EF5C16BE975B61705FA14D956A99B34DACCAA8C3C73D9E68
Read public ID
Read parameter from UEFI Flash App
Read parameter Ok
Public ID is B6C9C3461BF460E7210169C9D5C46C0F01F7F9CE
Protocol version 2.41 Implementation version 2.75
Sending boot to the Emergency download mode command to device
Device rebooted to ED mode successfully.

Exited with success

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile MPRG8909_fh.ede -edfile RM1152_fh.edp -ffufile RM1152_1078.0042.10586.13333.15864.03535B_retail_prod_signed.ffu
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile MPRG8909_fh.ede -edfile RM1152_fh.edp -ffufile RM1152_1078.0042.10586.13333.15864.03535B_retail_prod_signed.ffu
Process started Tue Jan 16 09:41:13 2018
Logging to file C:\Users\kovalDN\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20180116094113_ThreadId-4756.log
Debugging enabled for  emergency

Initiating emergency download for RnD.
Create emergency messaging...
Create emergency messaging...END
Checking trace_usb...END
setHandshakeMessageStorageStatus...
setHandshakeMessageStorageStatus...END
Get connectionString...
Get connectionString...END
Open messaging...
Open messaging...END
Create EmergencyProgrammer V3..
Create EmergencyProgrammer V3..END
EMERGENCY FLASH START
Emergency Programmer V3 version 2015.03.09.001
ED download selected
Sahara image entries START
0x0D, MPRG8909_fh.ede, true
Sahara image entries END
Starting Sahara emergency download
Entering state WAIT_HELLO
HELLO packet already received as handshake message
Erased stored HELLO packet
Sending HELLO_RESP
HELLO_RESP sent
Entering state WAIT_COMMAND
READ_DATA received
Opening image MPRG8909_fh.ede
Image opened successfully
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
READ_DATA received
Sending RAW_DATA
RAW_DATA sent
END_IMAGE_TX received
END_IMAGE_TX with success status
Closing image MPRG8909_fh.ede
Image closed successfully
Sending DONE
DONE sent
Entering state WAIT_DONE_RESP
DONE_RESP received
Stopped Sahara emergency download (status code = 0)
Emergency Programmer V3 version 2015.03.09.001
EDPAYLOAD download selected
Sending firehose single image
Waiting for Ed ready message, timeout 500 ms
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Chip serial num: 64804804 (0x3dcd7c4)" /></data>
Waiting for Ed ready message...DONE, status 0
Handling ed image RM1152_fh.edp to partition EMERGENCY
Image opened successfully for reading
Payload tool:
Oct 20 2015 10:25:39 Version 000.001.000
Payload generation info:
Tue Dec 29 13:58:53 2015
 SW_ID:000000000000001AH, KCI:1332, MSM_ID:009600E100450000H, RKH:B8219CA0F88F67C2EF5C16BE975B61705FA14D95H
Send signature
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="VIP - Validated Image Programming is enabled - Validation is enabled." /></data>
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Chip serial num: 64804804 (0x3dcd7c4)" /></data><?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="EMMC: size_in_sectors:30535680, mfr_id:21, oem_id:0, prod_rev:6, mfr_date:0/2013" /></data><?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Calling pbl_secboot_ftbl_ptr->secboot_authenticate with image_info.signature_len = 0x100" /></data><?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Calling pbl_secboot_ftbl_ptr->secboot_authenticate with image_info.sw_type = 0x1A" /></data><?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Calling pbl_secboot_ftbl_ptr->secboot_authenticate with image_info.sw_version = 0x0" /></data>
Send signature. DONE.
Send hashtable
Send hashtable.DONE.( 0 )
Configure FIREHOSE
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><response value="ACK" MinVersionSupported="1" MemoryName="eMMC" MaxPayloadSizeFromTargetInBytes="4096" MaxPayloadSizeToTargetInBytes="16384" MaxPayloadSizeToTargetInBytesSupported="16384" MaxXMLSizeInBytes="4096" Version="Jul 27 2015_10:27:58" BuildId="1,0000000" TargetName="8909" /></data>
Successfully configured FIREHOSE
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 90112, num 512" /></data>
Rawmode: ON

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished sector address 90624" /></data>
Rawmode: OFF

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 102400, num 316" /></data>
Rawmode: ON

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished sector address 102716" /></data>
Rawmode: OFF

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 106496, num 1029" /></data>
Rawmode: ON

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished sector address 107525" /></data>
Rawmode: OFF

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 98304, num 2330" /></data>
Rawmode: ON

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished sector address 100634" /></data>
Rawmode: OFF

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 114688, num 511" /></data>
Rawmode: ON

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished sector address 115199" /></data>
Rawmode: OFF

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 118784, num 1893" /></data>
Rawmode: ON

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished sector address 120677" /></data>
Rawmode: OFF

Erase start. (FireHose)
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 212992, num 16384" /></data>
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished address 229376" /></data>
Erase end. (FireHose)
Erase start. (FireHose)
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 229376, num 131072" /></data>
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished address 360448" /></data>
Erase end. (FireHose)
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="start 0, num 34" /></data>
Rawmode: ON

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?><data><log value="Finished sector address 34" /></data>
Rawmode: OFF

Send power cmd.
Send power cmd. Done.
Handling ed image ended with status 0
Payload data transfer speed(FH) (1054.4 KB/s) Elapsed time 3.2 sec, data sent 3409665 bytes
EMERGENCY FLASH END
Emergency messaging closed successfully
WinUSB in use.
Detecting UEFI responder
HELLO success
Lumia Flash detected
Protocol version 2.41 Implementation version 2.75
Device already in flash mode
UEFI FLASH START
isDeviceInNcsdMode
isDeviceInNcsdMode is false
Device mode 6  Uefi mode
[THOR2_flash_state] Pre-programming operations
Disable timeouts
Get flashing parameters
Lumia Flash detected
Protocol version 2.41 Implementation version 2.75
Size of one transfer is 2363392
MMOS RAM support: 0
Size of buffer is 2359296
Number of eMMC sectors: 30535680
Platform ID of device: Microsoft.MSM8909..2.0
Async protocol version: 01
Security info:
Platform secure boot enabled
Secure FFU enabled
JTAG eFuse blown
RDC not found
Authentication not done
UEFI secure boot enabled
SHK enabled
Device supports FFU protocols: 0015
Subblock ID 32
[THOR2_flash_state] Device programming started
Using secure flash method
CoreProgrammer version 2015.06.10.001.
Start programming signed ffu file RM1152_1078.0042.10586.13333.15864.03535B_retail_prod_signed.ffu
FfuReader version is 2015061501
Send FlashApp write parameter: 0x4d544f00
Perform handshake with UEFI...
Flash app: Protocol Version 2.41 Implementation Version 2.75
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
DevicePlatformInfo: Microsoft.MSM8909..2.0
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Supported protocol versions bitmap is 15
Secure FFU sync version 1 supported.
Secure FFU async version 1 supported.
Secure FFU sync version 2 supported.
Secure FFU async version 2 supported.
CRC header v. 1
CRC align bytes. 4
Get CID of the device...
Get EMMC size of the device...
Emmc size in sectors: 30535680
CID: Samsung, Size 14910 MB
Start charging...
Requested write param 0x43485247 is not supported by this flash app version.
Start charging... DONE. Status = 0
ConnSpeedEcho: Elapsed= 0.303000, EchoSpeed= 22.28, Transferred= 7077918 bytes
Get security Status...
Security Status:
Platform secure boot is enabled.
Secure eFUSE is enabled.
JTAG is disabled.
RDC is missing from the device.
Authentication is not done.
UEFI secure boot is enabled.
Secondary HW key exists.
Get RKH of the device...
RKH of the device is B8219CA0F88F67C2EF5C16BE975B61705FA14D956A99B34DACCAA8C3C73D9E68
Get ISSW Version...
ISSW Version: 289
Thu Oct 15 15:34:49 EEST 2015;ISSW v0289; rg0; OS; DNE; KCI 1332; ASIC 8909;
Get system memory size...
Size of system mem: 1048576 KB
Read antitheft status...
Reset Protection status: Disabled
Reset Protection version: 1.1
Send backup to RAM req...
Clearing the backup GPT...SKIPPED!
Successfully parsed FFU file. Header size: 0x000e0000, Payload size: 0x000000006cdc0000, Chunk size: 0x00020000, Header offset: 0x00000000, Payload offset: 0x00000000000e0000
RKH match between device and FFU file!
FFU Reset Protection version 1.1
Option: Skip CRC32 check in use
Start sending header data...
FlashApp returned reported error in SecureFlashResp!
Status: 0x1304, Specifier: 0x00000000
FA_ERR_FFU_STR_HDR_INVALID_PLATFORM_ID
Send of FFU header failed!
[IN] programSecureFfuFile. Closing RM1152_1078.0042.10586.13333.15864.03535B_retail_prod_signed.ffu
programming operation failed!
UEFI FLASH END
Operation took about 16.00 seconds.

THOR2_ERROR_FA_FFU_STR_HDR_INVALID_PLATFORM_ID

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code -100658428 (0xFA001304)

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode vpl -maxtransfersizekb 1 -vplfile "RM1152_059X757_01078.00042.16352.50006_032.vpl"
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode vpl -maxtransfersizekb 1 -vplfile RM1152_059X757_01078.00042.16352.50006_032.vpl
Process started Tue Jan 16 09:46:35 2018
Logging to file C:\Users\kovalDN\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20180116094635_ThreadId-4716.log
Parsing VPL file RM1152_059X757_01078.00042.16352.50006_032.vpl
Successfully parsed VPL
Flashing .ffu file RM1152_1078.0042.10586.13333.15864.03535B_retail_prod_signed.ffu (SW version 01078.00042.16352.50006)
Debugging enabled for  uefiflash

Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
isDeviceInNcsdMode
isDeviceInNcsdMode is false
Device mode 6  Uefi mode
[THOR2_flash_state] Pre-programming operations
Disable timeouts
Get flashing parameters
Lumia Flash detected
Protocol version 2.41 Implementation version 2.75
Size of one transfer is 2363392
MMOS RAM support: 0
Size of buffer is 2359296
Number of eMMC sectors: 30535680
Platform ID of device: Microsoft.MSM8909..2.0
Async protocol version: 01
Security info:
Platform secure boot enabled
Secure FFU enabled
JTAG eFuse blown
RDC not found
Authentication not done
UEFI secure boot enabled
SHK enabled
Device supports FFU protocols: 0015
Subblock ID 32
[THOR2_flash_state] Device programming started
Using secure flash method
CoreProgrammer version 2015.06.10.001.
Start programming signed ffu file RM1152_1078.0042.10586.13333.15864.03535B_retail_prod_signed.ffu
FfuReader version is 2015061501
Send FlashApp write parameter: 0x4d544f00
Perform handshake with UEFI...
Flash app: Protocol Version 2.41 Implementation Version 2.75
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
DevicePlatformInfo: Microsoft.MSM8909..2.0
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Supported protocol versions bitmap is 15
Secure FFU sync version 1 supported.
Secure FFU async version 1 supported.
Secure FFU sync version 2 supported.
Secure FFU async version 2 supported.
CRC header v. 1
CRC align bytes. 4
Get CID of the device...
Get EMMC size of the device...
Emmc size in sectors: 30535680
CID: Samsung, Size 14910 MB
Start charging...
Requested write param 0x43485247 is not supported by this flash app version.
Start charging... DONE. Status = 0
ConnSpeedEcho: Elapsed= 0.266000, EchoSpeed= 25.38, Transferred= 7077918 bytes
Get security Status...
Security Status:
Platform secure boot is enabled.
Secure eFUSE is enabled.
JTAG is disabled.
RDC is missing from the device.
Authentication is not done.
UEFI secure boot is enabled.
Secondary HW key exists.
Get RKH of the device...
RKH of the device is B8219CA0F88F67C2EF5C16BE975B61705FA14D956A99B34DACCAA8C3C73D9E68
Get ISSW Version...
ISSW Version: 289
Thu Oct 15 15:34:49 EEST 2015;ISSW v0289; rg0; OS; DNE; KCI 1332; ASIC 8909;
Get system memory size...
Size of system mem: 1048576 KB
Read antitheft status...
Reset Protection status: Disabled
Reset Protection version: 1.1
Send backup to RAM req...
Clearing the backup GPT...SKIPPED!
Successfully parsed FFU file. Header size: 0x000e0000, Payload size: 0x000000006cdc0000, Chunk size: 0x00020000, Header offset: 0x00000000, Payload offset: 0x00000000000e0000
RKH match between device and FFU file!
FFU Reset Protection version 1.1
Option: Skip CRC32 check in use
Start sending header data...
FlashApp returned reported error in SecureFlashResp!
Status: 0x1304, Specifier: 0x00000000
FA_ERR_FFU_STR_HDR_INVALID_PLATFORM_ID
Send of FFU header failed!
[IN] programSecureFfuFile. Closing RM1152_1078.0042.10586.13333.15864.03535B_retail_prod_signed.ffu
programming operation failed!
0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

Operation took about 2.00 seconds.

THOR2_ERROR_FA_FFU_STR_HDR_INVALID_PLATFORM_ID

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code -100658428 (0xFA001304)

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>
    

As well as here https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75209065&postcount=317
It was also tested earlier:angel:
There might be commands for the THOR2


----------



## jethro tarw (Jan 16, 2018)

kovalDN said:


> nate0,   jethro tarw,
> No positive result:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It does appear to be truly bricked.

- Unless, we can modify the FFU file to match your invalid product code, but for that we would need certificates uploaded to the phone as your still secure.

---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------

Maybe we should all start reading this documentation.

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi.../use-the-flashing-tools-provided-by-microsoft

then perhaps we can understand what we are doing here. 

if we treat ourselves as a device manufacturer. perhaps we can wipe our devices and start fresh on them.

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------

I guess, the solution is to use qfil to flash a uefi onto the phone by using the qualcom comport driver in emergency mode. then perhaps we can control everything on the phone. and build an ffu to work and flash all partitions in memory.

However, I'm not sure which thread this should be discussed in as your phone bricked while using wpi, it was actually thor2 that bricked your device.

after a bit of reading to change the product code you need to edit SMBIOS config file in the PLAT (FAT12) partition inside the FFU.
also something that may be of interest is this area/partition of the ffu file called DPP (0X0000200000: 0X0000800000) - which is where certificates are used.

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------



something else I noticed.

"◦To force the device into the FFU download mode manually, press and release the power button to boot the device, and then immediately press and hold the volume up button. This option is available only after an initial FFU has been flashed to the device."

anyway if you've got the disk space try downloading  Assessment and Deployment Kit (ADK) from Microsoft and try using ffutool included in it to flash the ffu file. it might skip some checks?!
https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/hardware/windows-assessment-deployment-kit
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/dn789235(v=vs.85).aspx

"In a non-retail image, OEMs can disable the device platform validation for flashing by adding the DISABLE_FFU_PLAT_ID_CHECK feature to the OEMInput file that is used to generate the image. "

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/dn756803(v=vs.85).aspx - SMBIOS

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------

I'm assuming windows phone internals has the ability to build a FFU image since it can take it's component partitions separately and flash them to the phone successfully. maybe the DISABLE_FFU_PLAT_ID_CHECK can be used?


----------



## fwtrtdfdgh (Jan 16, 2018)

*It fails on 950 and 950XL*

Tool failed to unlock bootloader on both 950 and 950 XL. ROMs and emergency files downloaded through tool's Platform->Download option
Also failed to enable root access on mounted ROM images - results in application crash and close.
Log file reads:
2018-01-16 04:53:21.205: Dumping ROM...
2018-01-16 04:54:30.257: Successfully dumped ROM partitions!
2018-01-16 04:59:06.770: Error: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
2018-01-16 05:08:44.732: Windows Phone Internals version 2.3.6584.1869
2018-01-16 05:08:44.732: Copyright Heathcliff74 / wpinternals.net
2018-01-16 05:09:31.641: Error: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
2018-01-16 05:18:35.418: Windows Phone Internals version 2.3.6584.1869
2018-01-16 05:18:35.422: Copyright Heathcliff74 / wpinternals.net

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------




fwtrtdfdgh said:


> Tool failed to unlock bootloader on both 950 and 950 XL. ROMs and emergency files downloaded through tool's Platform->Download option
> Also failed to enable root access on mounted ROM images - results in application crash and close.
> Log file reads:
> 2018-01-16 04:53:21.205: Dumping ROM...
> ...

Click to collapse



Same issue on a PC with win 7 ultimate and win 10 pro, both x64
So it's not OS related.


----------



## LeddaZ (Jan 16, 2018)

fwtrtdfdgh said:


> Tool failed to unlock bootloader on both 950 and 950 XL. ROMs and emergency files downloaded through tool's Platform->Download option
> Also failed to enable root access on mounted ROM images - results in application crash and close.
> Log file reads:
> 2018-01-16 04:53:21.205: Dumping ROM...
> ...

Click to collapse



Same thing happened with ROM image from Lumia 635, 535 and 950 XL.
Log content:
2018-01-16 12:55:20.303: Windows Phone Internals version 2.3.6584.1869
2018-01-16 12:55:20.304: Copyright Heathcliff74 / wpinternals.net
2018-01-16 12:58:04.402: Error: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 16, 2018)

@kovalDN 
Did you try this or can you? 
Boot into edmode, then run thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile MPRG8909_fh.ede -edfile RM1152_fh.edp -orig_gpt, then flash the ffu using uefiflash mode, or you can try vpl mode.

Edit: I tested this on a 1520, and am able to flash an ffu of the same RKH signature but different platform ID with out changing the phone's platform ID, I am not sure why it works this way.  Because if I flash the ffu in edmode in the same line without the -orig_gpt it fails with the platform ID error.  If you get your Lumia 650 to flash, check the platform ID in the log to see if it updated.  On this too I am not sure why it took two runs, but I ran the above command twice before it actually changed my platform ID from Nokia.MSM8974.P6081.2.2 to Nokia.MSM8974.P6081_ATT.2.2, I have done this more than several times going back and forth trying to get my uefi updated on this 1520 so it can charge properly and hopefully boot it as I messed up several days ago.


----------



## fwtrtdfdgh (Jan 16, 2018)

Leonardo Ledda said:


> Same thing happened with ROM image from Lumia 635, 535 and 950 XL.
> Log content:
> 2018-01-16 12:55:20.303: Windows Phone Internals version 2.3.6584.1869
> 2018-01-16 12:55:20.304: Copyright Heathcliff74 / wpinternals.net
> 2018-01-16 12:58:04.402: Error: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

Click to collapse



Right! Dumped ROM images have been created just fine though. Maybe there is a way to manually make changes to unlock mounted ROMs, not through tool.


----------



## jethro tarw (Jan 16, 2018)

if windows phone internals would allow us to flash other partitions in the FFU for example plat.bin or uefi.bin like it does EFIESP/MainOS/Data partitions we could bypass this RDC problem in the later model phones.

that's assuming windows phone internals flashes them in uefi mode and somehow bypasses the RDC authentication issue.

or windows phone internals rebuilds an FFU and flashes it. in this case same applies, incorporate the option to build other partitions into the FFU.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 16, 2018)

jethro tarw said:


> if windows phone internals would allow us to flash other partitions in the FFU for example plat.bin or uefi.bin like it does EFIESP/MainOS/Data partitions we could bypass this RDC problem in the later model phones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where's the challenge in that? ?


----------



## jethro tarw (Jan 16, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Where's the challenge in that?

Click to collapse



well as an alternative I'm looking into building an ffu.


----------



## zombie197 (Jan 16, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Reboot your phone and try it again.  Also if you reset your phone or flash it for the first time, it takes a few for settings to provision.

Click to collapse



I managed to finally get into my phone. I think the key things to note are, WM10 > 14393 and Interop tools > 1.9
You're right settings does take some time to provision. Just leave your phone on the reset screen for 10 minutes and when you come back to it, you should be able to get into settings.


----------



## the_R4K_ (Jan 16, 2018)

WARNING do not enter in mass storage mode, if you have ffu mounted(vhd created from ffu).
after that my phone can't boot in normal\mass storage mode. 
restoring EFIESP does not resolve this problem.
had to flash original ffu for resolve that.
if need I can give log.


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jan 16, 2018)

Why would want to flash an att rom to 650 when there's a cricket ffu u can flash that has lte once u unlock the phone

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------

I mean sim unlock


----------



## entezar3323 (Jan 16, 2018)

*Does it support the Lumia 830؟؟؟؟*

Does it support the Lumia 830؟؟؟؟


----------



## the_R4K_ (Jan 16, 2018)

entezar3323 said:


> Does it support the Lumia 830؟؟؟؟

Click to collapse



all lumias supported.


----------



## fwtrtdfdgh (Jan 16, 2018)

the_R4K_ said:


> all lumias supported.

Click to collapse



Nop. Absolutely no luck with 950 RM-1104 and 950 XL RM-1085 so not all of them.


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Jan 16, 2018)

fwtrtdfdgh said:


> Nop. Absolutely no luck with 950 RM-1104 and 950 XL RM-1085 so not all of them.

Click to collapse



We need to wait.Rene twitted yesterday that he is working on it


----------



## djtonka (Jan 17, 2018)

entezar3323 said:


> Does it support the Lumia 830؟؟؟؟

Click to collapse





feherneoh said:


> If you have read the warnings in WPInternals, you should have known about this

Click to collapse



 The one above did the homework too. Lazy cows


----------



## entezar3323 (Jan 17, 2018)

*not working*



the_R4K_ said:


> all lumias supported.

Click to collapse



Does not work for the Lumia 830 rm-985


----------



## djtonka (Jan 17, 2018)

Just made Custom ROM for 830, based on AU or CFU, included Docking and LED out of the box. Testing time.


----------



## jethro tarw (Jan 17, 2018)

djtonka said:


> Just made Custom ROM for 830, based on AU or CFU, included Docking and LED out of the box. Testing time.

Click to collapse



since you have first hand experience building FFU;s can you tell me what partitions are you able to assemble into an FFU, all of them or just the usual main three EFI/mainos/data.

thanks.



-also did you know the UEFI partition has plain text configuration inside it halfway through it, and can it be modified or do we face hashing issues?

here is a copy of it.




[Config]
Version = 3
MaxMemoryRegions = 64

[MemoryMap]
#                                                    EFI_RESOURCE_ EFI_RESOURCE_ATTRIBUTE_        ARM_REGION_ATTRIBUTE_
#MemBase,   MemSize,   MemLabel(32 Char.), BuildHob, ResourceType, ResourceAttribute, MemoryType, CacheAttributes

#------------- DDR Regions ------
0x80000000, 0x00010000, "HLOS 0",           AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, Conv,   WRITE_BACK
0x80010000, 0x00014000, "DBI Dump",         NoHob,  MMAP_IO, INITIALIZED, Conv,   NS_DEVICE
0x80024000, 0x001DC000, "HLOS 1",           AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, Conv,   WRITE_BACK
0x80200000, 0x00100000, "UEFI FD",          AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, BsCode, WRITE_BACK
0x80300000, 0x00040000, "MPPark Code",      AddMem, MEM_RES, UNCACHEABLE, RtCode, UNCACHED_UNBUFFERED
0x80340000, 0x00040000, "HLOS 2",           AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, BsData, UNCACHED_UNBUFFERED
0x80380000, 0x00001000, "FBPT Payload",     AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, RtData, UNCACHED_UNBUFFERED
0x80381000, 0x00004000, "DBG2",             AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, LdData, UNCACHED_UNBUFFERED
0x80385000, 0x00001000, "Capsule Header",   AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, RtData, UNCACHED_UNBUFFERED
0x80386000, 0x00003000, "TPM Control Area", AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, RtData, UNCACHED_UNBUFFERED
0x80389000, 0x00001000, "UEFI Info Block",  AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, RtData, UNCACHED_UNBUFFERED
0x8038A000, 0x00004000, "Reset Data",       AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, RtData, UNCACHED_UNBUFFERED
0x8038E000, 0x00072000, "Reser. Uncached0", AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, BsData, UNCACHED_UNBUFFERED
0x80400000, 0x00800000, "Display Reserved", AddMem, MEM_RES, WRITE_THROUGH, MaxMem, WRITE_THROUGH
0x80C00000, 0x00040000, "UEFI Stack",       AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, BsData, WRITE_BACK
0x80C40000, 0x00010000, "CPU Vectors",      AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, BsCode, WRITE_BACK
0x80C50000, 0x000B0000, "Reser. Cached 0",  AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, BsData, WRITE_BACK
0x80D00000, 0x03300000, "HLOS 3",           AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, BsData, WRITE_BACK
0x84000000, 0x03900000, "HLOS 4",           AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, Conv,   WRITE_BACK
0x87900000, 0x00300000, "TZ Apps",          AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, Reserv, NS_DEVICE
0x87C00000, 0x000E0000, "MPSS_EFS / SBL",   AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, Reserv, NS_DEVICE
0x87CE0000, 0x00020000, "ADSP_EFS",         AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, Reserv, NS_DEVICE
0x87D00000, 0x00100000, "SMEM",             AddMem, MEM_RES, UNCACHEABLE, Reserv, UNCACHED_UNBUFFERED
0x87E00000, 0x00080000, "HLOS 5",           AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, Conv,   WRITE_BACK
0x87E80000, 0x00180000, "TZ QSEE",          AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, Reserv, NS_DEVICE
0x88000000, 0x06F00000, "PIL_REGION",       AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, Reserv, NS_DEVICE
0x8EF00000, 0x01100000, "HLOS 6",           AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, Conv,   WRITE_BACK
0x90000000, 0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF, "HLOS 7",   AddMem, SYS_MEM, SYS_MEM_CAP, Conv,   WRITE_BACK
#------------- Other Memory Regions ------
0x08600000, 0x00004000, "IMEM Boot Base",   NoHob,  SYS_MEM, INITIALIZED, Conv,   NS_DEVICE
0x08600000, 0x00001000, "IMEM Cookie Base", AddDev, MMAP_IO, INITIALIZED, Conv,   NS_DEVICE
#------------- Register Regions ----------
0x00001000, 0x00070000, "REG 1",           AddDev, MMAP_IO,  UNCACHEABLE, MmIO,   NS_DEVICE
0x00300000, 0x00200000, "REG 2",           AddDev, MMAP_IO,  UNCACHEABLE, MmIO,   NS_DEVICE
0x00700000, 0x00D00000, "REG 3",           AddDev, MMAP_IO,  UNCACHEABLE, MmIO,   NS_DEVICE
0x01400000, 0x00C00000, "REG 4",           AddDev, MMAP_IO,  UNCACHEABLE, MmIO,   NS_DEVICE
0x02000000, 0x01C00000, "REG 5",           AddDev, MMAP_IO,  UNCACHEABLE, MmIO,   NS_DEVICE
0x07800000, 0x00100000, "REG 6",           AddDev, MMAP_IO,  UNCACHEABLE, MmIO,   NS_DEVICE
0x0B000000, 0x00800000, "REG 7",           AddDev, MMAP_IO,  UNCACHEABLE, MmIO,   NS_DEVICE
0x0C428000, 0x00008000, "REG 8",           AddDev, MMAP_IO,  UNCACHEABLE, MmIO,   NS_DEVICE

[ConfigParameters]
# Update count if more than default 30 entries #
ConfigParameterCount = 64

## UEFI CORE ##
PlatConfigFileName = "uefiplatWP.cfg"
OsTypeString = "WP"
SerialPortBufferSize = 0x8000
ChipID_RegAddr = 0x01110010

# Force booting to shell whilst in pre-silicon phase
EnableShell = 0x1

## Get TZ and TZ App logs ##
EnableDebugLogDump = 0x0
# Enable dumping logs to LogFS
DumpToLogFS = 0x0
# TZ Diag address from TZ build and size of the buffer to be dumped
TZDebugAddr = 0x0
TZDebugSize = 0x1000

## Shared IMEM (Cookies, Offsets) 
SharedIMEMBaseAddr    = 0x08600000
MassStorageCookieAddr = 0x0193D100
MassStorageCookieOffset = 0x0
# Size of cookie is marked as 0 as it uses the newer SCM call 
MassStorageCookieSize = 0x0
MemoryCaptureModeOffset = 0x18
AbnormalResetOccurredOffset = 0x20
EDLCookieAddr = 0x0193D100

## MPPark ##
NumCpus = 4

## ULogFile ##
SpecialLogPartition = "LOGFS:"
MaxLogFileSize = 0x800000

## USB ##
# UsbPort0Config = 0 for device mode.  UsbPort0Config = 1 for host mode.  Default to device mode
UsbPort0Config =0 
UsbFnIoRevNum = 0x00010001

## Buttons / KeyPad ##
PwrBtnShutdownFlag = 0x0

## SDCC ##
Sdc1GpioConfigOn = 0x1FE4
Sdc2GpioConfigOn = 0x1FE4
Sdc1GpioConfigOff = 0xA00
Sdc2GpioConfigOff = 0xA00
## SDCC eMMC speed mode- DDR50: 0, HS200: 1, HS400: 2 ##
SdccEMMCSpeedMode = 0x1
## SDHC Mode 0:Legacy Mode, Non-zero: SDHC Mode ##
EnableSDHCSwitch = 0x1
## RPMB Half Sector Granularity (for one RPMB transfer) ##
RpmbHalfSectorGranularity = 2

## Reset ##
PSHoldOffset = 0xB000
PSHoldSHFT = 0x0

## Reset Reason ##
GCCResetValueAddress = 0x08600024  # SharedIMEMBaseAddr +  0x24

## SecBootKeys Flag ##
SecBootKeysRootType = 1
# config value used by securitytoggleapp for fetching secboot keys
# SecBootKeysRootType = 1 for WP target
# SecBootKeysRootType = 2 for WA target

## Security flag ##
SecurityFlag = 0x7F 
# SecBootEnableFlag = 0x1 		i.e. 0b00000001
# TreeTpmEnableFlag = 0x2 		i.e. 0b00000010
# CommonMbnLoadFlag = 0x4 		i.e. 0b00000100
# DxHdcp2LoadFlag = 0x8 		i.e. 0b00001000
# VariableServicesFlag = 0x10 	i.e. 0b00010000
# WinsecappFlag = 0x20 			i.e. 0b00100000
# BdsSecLibFlag = 0x40 			i.e. 0b01000000
# ChipID Value Map found in ChipInfoDxe\DalChipInfoLocal.c
[ChipIDConfig]
# More configurations can be added, if required
# ChipID, ConfigKey, ConfigValue
0x0962,   NumCpus,   2

## NOTE: Do not remove last newline, required by parser ##
    


also have a look at this website.. https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/dubaisec/2016/03/14/diving-into-secure-boot/


----------



## entezar3323 (Jan 17, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> what exactly happens making you say it does not work with that model?

Click to collapse



The FFU-image you selected for profiling does not have a supported OS-version. Windows Phone Internals needs to extract files from a supported OS-version. You need to select such FFU. If necessary, you can select an FFU-image for a different model.
The program crashes

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------




feherneoh said:


> what exactly happens making you say it does not work with that model?

Click to collapse



The program downloads the Windows 8.1 flash file


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 17, 2018)

Same with Nokia Lumia 830 RM-984


----------



## djtonka (Jan 17, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> Same with Nokia Lumia 830 RM-984

Click to collapse



same what?


----------



## ahsan547 (Jan 17, 2018)

Again! Not working with lumia 540 RM-1141.
Tried with Stock & l550.ffu
can't unlock BL , ROOT ACCESS, MASS STORAGE.

evertime the device stucks into red screen(flash mode) after some attempts telling failed to write pipe: bla bla bla, custom flash failed.

Log says: hash mismatch


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 17, 2018)

This

The FFU-image you selected for profiling does not have a supported OS-version. Windows Phone Internals needs to extract files from a supported OS-version. You need to select such FFU. If necessary, you can select an FFU-image for a different model.

The program crashes


----------



## djtonka (Jan 17, 2018)

Update to TH2, unlock using FFU from L550/650 with proper OS version. Then your profile is saved for future reference. It is weird, but as soon as you downgrade to Denim again, the tool will keep this backup FFU in profile and let you play with bootloader w/o problem any more even doing it on Denim.


----------



## kukmikuk (Jan 17, 2018)

My experience with L640: trying on PC with win10 rs1 32bit - pipe errors etc. On another PC with Win 10 64bit 1709 (16299.192) working ok, for the first time finding profile and then unlock bl, root and mass. Next unlock and relock was faster - probably profile was saved as djtonka writes above...


----------



## entezar3323 (Jan 17, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> I used a 950 FFU as "supported FFU" for my 640

Click to collapse



sorry
You can get a guide
What kind of work do I do?


----------



## prokakavip (Jan 17, 2018)

Who has been successful on lumia 950 please show me how


----------



## jethro tarw (Jan 17, 2018)

djtonka said:


> Update to TH2, unlock using FFU from L550/650 with proper OS version. Then your profile is saved for future reference. It is weird, but as soon as you downgrade to Denim again, the tool will keep this backup FFU in profile and let you play with bootloader w/o problem any more even doing it on Denim.

Click to collapse



I have found even thought it has saved the profile in the wpinternals.config is sometimes scans the flashing profile again, sometimes it finds it then at 14%, 40% or fails to find it. even if I revert back to original bootloader. it seems things are far from consistent.

as it stands now I have a 550 wiith unlocked UEFI.
the only thing that's in my way now is being able to flash the UEFI partition to the phone without the RDC certificates or being able to rebuild a FFU with a modified UEFI.

any pointers as I cant get hold of the board support packages for a snapdragon 210 as they are no longer open source and such I cant build a fresh FFU from scratch using the windows AEK or any other driver kit or hardware kit.


----------



## ahsan547 (Jan 17, 2018)

Bro  please!

Not working with lumia 540 RM-1141.
Upgraded to Th2 - 10.0.10586.107

Used the 540 ffu which is for  RM-1141,Same product code written in the back part of my l540
 and lumia 550.ffu ver th2 10.0.10586.107, pc has win 10 fcu 16299.15 x64

but can't unlock BL , ROOT ACCESS, MASS STORAGE... anything  .

evertime the device stucks into red screen(flash mode) after some attempts wpi reports "failed to write pipe: bla bla bla, custom flash failed".
And the Log says: hash mismatch


----------



## XDASumiaki (Jan 17, 2018)

*OK*



nate0 said:


> What boot mode allows charging?  Maybe my uefi/efisp is messed up a bit?
> Long story, but I messed up the partitions on my 1520 (32GB) while in mass storage mode.  I have a 16GB 1520 that I mounted in mass storage mode and raw copied it to the 32GB model.  I had to play around with the partitions a bit and it boots now, but fails to load the OS at the Windows logo and reboots continually.  The battery drains even while connected. Could the eMMC be off too?  For now I am just trying to charge it back up, and have a PS loop running a thor2 rnd mode command to charge it, but it is taking a long time.  Up 3% in 2 hrs...could be a while, at least it is charging now

Click to collapse



Wait! I dont understand why you copied to the another device. By the way you can swap the batteries but thats a littlebit difficult.
The ESP partition have somewhere a *.efi file for the charging app...I think that is not for that model, or bad configuration. If u copy back the original if you have backup, it may work.
For partitions you need to remake the Data partition, on Linux you can mount the disk image and figure out with a partition manager, you will need to copy the files from the volume for temporarily, and try delete the partition and set it up with the correct identifiers , filesystem, and mount point. After that you just just copy back the files on it. I think it should work. But i still dont understand why you copied the raw emmc image...


----------



## djtonka (Jan 17, 2018)

Didn't you or someone previously didn't flashed using different software variant? Flash it first with that FFU image


----------



## nate0 (Jan 17, 2018)

XDASumiaki said:


> Wait! I dont understand why you copied to the another device. By the way you can swap the batteries but thats a littlebit difficult.
> The ESP partition have somewhere a *.efi file for the charging app...I think that is not for that model, or bad configuration. If u copy back the original if you have backup, it may work.
> For partitions you need to remake the Data partition, on Linux you can mount the disk image and figure out with a partition manager, you will need to copy the files from the volume for temporarily, and try delete the partition and set it up with the correct identifiers , filesystem, and mount point. After that you just just copy back the files on it. I think it should work. But i still dont understand why you copied the raw emmc image...

Click to collapse



It was my own fault.  Was experimenting but with the wrong partioning tool and was hasty about it.  I was trying to copy over certain partitons (MODEM_FSG etc...) from a AT&T variant in order to correctly use LTE on it in the US. Messed up those partitions and in a last effort just copied over all partitons before the battery died to atleast keep it alive.


----------



## dastolly (Jan 17, 2018)

*Lumia 950xl Unlocked*

So I was able to unlock the 950xl and enter mass storage mode.  I removed my phone from my Microsoft account following previous issues with the Bitlocker that others have noted.  I had those issues, use WDRT, removed the phone from my account, then reattempted the unlock sequence.  This worked, and I was able to enter mass storage mode as well.  Unfortunately, it fails the flash when I try to relock the bootloader.  I am unable to reflash with any FFU and I am unable to re enter mass storage mode.  Any help with this would be greatly appreciated, or I'll be unlocked and depending on custom roms from here on out.  I'm also happy to share what I can with an unlocked 950xl.

The error I'm getting when I try to restore the bootloader is: Flash Failed! Error 0X1106: Security header validation failed.  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 17, 2018)

@dastolly

What FFU did you use to unlock the bootloader of your 950XL?


----------



## dastolly (Jan 17, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> @dastolly
> 
> What FFU did you use to unlock the bootloader of your 950XL?

Click to collapse



I searched and downloaded the debranded FFU.  I just typed in my product code - 059X5F0 - and downloaded all. 
"RM1085_1078.0053.10586.13169.11302.034DF6_retail_prod_signed.ffu"


----------



## zombie197 (Jan 18, 2018)

dastolly said:


> So I was able to unlock the 950xl and enter mass storage mode.  I removed my phone from my Microsoft account following previous issues with the Bitlocker that others have noted.  I had those issues, use WDRT, removed the phone from my account, then reattempted the unlock sequence.  This worked, and I was able to enter mass storage mode as well.  Unfortunately, it fails the flash when I try to relock the bootloader.  I am unable to reflash with any FFU and I am unable to re enter mass storage mode.  Any help with this would be greatly appreciated, or I'll be unlocked and depending on custom roms from here on out.  I'm also happy to share what I can with an unlocked 950xl.
> 
> The error I'm getting when I try to restore the bootloader is: Flash Failed! Error 0X1106: Security header validation failed.  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse




Did you try flashing with Phone Image designer tool?


----------



## XDASumiaki (Jan 18, 2018)

nate0 said:


> It was my own fault.  Was experimenting but with the wrong partioning tool and was hasty about it.  I was trying to copy over certain partitons (MODEM_FSG etc...) from a AT&T variant in order to correctly use LTE on it in the US. Messed up those partitions and in a last effort just copied over all partitons before the battery died to atleast keep it alive.

Click to collapse



Not problem. EFI partition contains charging app, restore the original and you can charge, afterall try flash back the original FFU!!! If you have not flashmode(WDRT / thor2) only MTP, deploy the FFU manually for a different place in your storage (partition in Virtual Hard Disk file the best way) and try to dump the partitions. Be AWARE. Hi!  I have actually more problems then you, I'm developing my own EFI bootloader for Linux/Android Kernel. Looks good.


----------



## dastolly (Jan 18, 2018)

zombie197 said:


> Did you try flashing with Phone Image designer tool?

Click to collapse



Just downloaded and tried, but my device is not appearing in the drop down for Phone Image Designer Tool.... Thoughts?


----------



## jethro tarw (Jan 18, 2018)

dastolly said:


> Just downloaded and tried, but my device is not appearing in the drop down for Phone Image Designer Tool.... Thoughts?

Click to collapse



that's simple.  you don't have the right drivers installed.

don't forget in this stage of the build, the phone is a qualcom soc, not a Lumia. so the drivers are the key here.


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jan 18, 2018)

jethro tarw said:


> that's simple.  you don't have the right drivers installed.
> 
> don't forget in this stage of the build, the phone is a qualcom soc, not a Lumia. so the drivers are the key here.

Click to collapse



Actually you have the correct drivers u have to pit ur phone in uefi mode to flash via wpid which you do by turning off ur phone than you plug in ur phone into ur pc and press and hold volume up u till u get a cog with a lightning.bolt


----------



## dastolly (Jan 18, 2018)

jethro tarw said:


> that's simple.  you don't have the right drivers installed.
> 
> don't forget in this stage of the build, the phone is a qualcom soc, not a Lumia. so the drivers are the key here.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help! Downloaded and installed the drivers, but it is still not showing up in the tool!  In fact, it will only show up in WPInternals.... Strange.


----------



## zombie197 (Jan 18, 2018)

dastolly said:


> Thanks for the help! Downloaded and installed the drivers, but it is still not showing up in the tool!  In fact, it will only show up in WPInternals.... Strange.

Click to collapse



You need to put the phone in FFU download mode. Completely shutdown your phone, press and hold the power button till you feel it vibrate. Then, immediately press volume up and release the power button till you see a lightning and gears sign. It should look like this ideally https://www.windowsblogitalia.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/FFU-Lumia.jpg


This will absolutely not work unless you disable driver signature enforcement and then install the drivers. I was going in circles a few time before I did that.


----------



## entezar3323 (Jan 18, 2018)

Please provide a solution
There is no way to unlock the Lumia 830?


----------



## djtonka (Jan 18, 2018)

Follow my post on previously pages. I own 830 and is unlockable


----------



## dastolly (Jan 18, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> Actually you have the correct drivers u have to pit ur phone in uefi mode to flash via wpid which you do by turning off ur phone than you plug in ur phone into ur pc and press and hold volume up u till u get a cog with a lightning.bolt

Click to collapse



Regardless of methods (both plugging in while pressing volume up, or turning on while pressing volume up), the phone will not go into FFU flash mode.  If I use WPInternals, I can force it, but nothing apart from WPInternals sees it.  I'm still trying all methods though.

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------




zombie197 said:


> You need to put the phone in FFU download mode. Completely shutdown your phone, press and hold the power button till you feel it vibrate. Then, immediately press volume up and release the power button till you see a lightning and gears sign. It should look like this ideally https://www.windowsblogitalia.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/FFU-Lumia.jpg
> 
> 
> This will absolutely not work unless you disable driver signature enforcement and then install the drivers. I was going in circles a few time before I did that.

Click to collapse





RomLord14495 said:


> Actually you have the correct drivers u have to pit ur phone in uefi mode to flash via wpid which you do by turning off ur phone than you plug in ur phone into ur pc and press and hold volume up u till u get a cog with a lightning.bolt

Click to collapse



Thanks for the heads up! I found that in some other random thread, but I did get them installed.  Unfortunately...
Regardless of methods (both plugging in while pressing volume up, or turning on while pressing volume up), the phone will not go into FFU flash mode.  If I use WPInternals, I can force it, but nothing apart from WPInternals sees it.  I'm still trying all methods though.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 19, 2018)

@dastolly
If you try to unlock your boot loader again does it say already unlocked?  Seems like you failed relocking and partially altered the BCD or something with the UEFI to where you are not able to put the phone into Recovery/Flash mode.


----------



## dastolly (Jan 19, 2018)

nate0 said:


> @dastolly
> If you try to unlock your boot loader again does it say already unlocked?  Seems like you failed relocking and partially altered the BCD or something with the UEFI to where you are not able to put the phone into Recovery/Flash mode.

Click to collapse



It does say it is already unlocked, and I agree with your assessment.  Any thoughts on getting out of this predicament?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 19, 2018)

dastolly said:


> It does say it is already unlocked, and I agree with your assessment.  Any thoughts on getting out of this predicament?

Click to collapse



I don't know how to get out of it persay.  If it were me and I wanted to flash an FFU again using flash/recover mode, maybe I would use WPI to dump the EFISP part binary from the FFU used to flash the phone prior.  Then flash just that partiton using WPI.  Then see where it goes from there.  Your boot loader states unlocked so you should be able to flash partitions or maybe an FFU manually with Windows Phone Internals now.


----------



## XDASumiaki (Jan 19, 2018)

trashmaster76 said:


> @Heathcliff74 It would be nice if you would give the Android4Lumia devs @feherneoh and @SJR (Sam) early access to WPInternals 2.2 so they can prepare the Android development for the newer devices.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G4 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Not just preparing, Im actually doing it. Today up for test the first kernel for MSM8x26.


----------



## jethro tarw (Jan 19, 2018)

XDASumiaki said:


> Not just preparing, Im actually doing it. Today up for test the first kernel for MSM8x26.

Click to collapse



if you can flash the uefi partition on your phone, then all you need is this to build the kernel https://developer.qualcomm.com/download/db410c/little-kernel-boot-loader-overview.pdf

but the problem most of us are facing is that we don't have access to flash the uefi partition.

and we can't wipe those phones either since we don't have the board support packages for the soc's..


----------



## sjrmac (Jan 19, 2018)

XDASumiaki said:


> Not just preparing, Im actually doing it. Today up for test the first kernel for MSM8x26.

Click to collapse



Pm me please.


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 19, 2018)

I goot mass mode on lumia640xl but i cant erase file inside Windows\Migrators\DuMigrationProvisionerMicrosoft\provxml 

NEVERMIND, i get permission 

I will delete  radio fm provxml.


----------



## BlueTR (Jan 19, 2018)

XDASumiaki said:


> Not just preparing, Im actually doing it. Today up for test the first kernel for MSM8x26.

Click to collapse



I would like to see my L630 actually working. It's been unusable as hell ever since AU. It would be nice to play around with that phone when it's running android 7 
Even android 4.2 or 4.4 would do the job since both versions get support more than w10 ever did.


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Jan 19, 2018)

*locked 950s the keys are coming...*

https://twitter.com/Heathcliff74XDA/status/954490384570298374


----------



## marianodelfino (Jan 20, 2018)

BlueTR said:


> I would like to see my L630 actually working. It's been unusable as hell ever since AU. It would be nice to play around with that phone when it's running android 7
> Even android 4.2 or 4.4 would do the job since both versions get support more than w10 ever did.

Click to collapse



Some here claimed that he unlocked the bootloader of 630. You can try and use the uefi2lk from the android4lumia project to get the android partitions. Lumia 630 and 520 have the same resolution, try any of the android roms available for the 520, there are 6.0 and 7.0.


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hey can tool fix phones with a bricked bootloader with a wrong platform ID I'm unable to flash any ffu to my 635 due me using Lumia 640 debrand cab files any help please


----------



## Adrian13sk (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello people, I own Lumia 640XL and I really would like to get project astoria working. Once there was leaked build with astoria for lumia 640XL, there is also a guide how to bring it back. But that method doesn't work for me because the update file is RM1096 and my phone is RM1067, but they are the same phone. So my question is, if I unlock my phone with phone internals 2.3, will I be able to flash that rom and will it work for me? Thanks


----------



## djtonka (Jan 20, 2018)

BlueTR said:


> I would like to see my L630 actually working. It's been unusable as hell ever since AU. It would be nice to play around with that phone when it's running android 7
> Even android 4.2 or 4.4 would do the job since both versions get support more than w10 ever did.

Click to collapse



Yessssss your Lumia somehow will be usable without Windows


----------



## BlueTR (Jan 20, 2018)

djtonka said:


> Yessssss your Lumia somehow will be usable without Windows

Click to collapse



I'm just saying that the phone and windows mobile platform have already died. At least trying android even with major bugs would be interesting and fun.


----------



## djtonka (Jan 20, 2018)

BlueTR said:


> I'm just saying that the phone and windows mobile platform have already died. At least trying android even with major bugs would be interesting and fun.

Click to collapse



Services aren't dead yet so can still using it. Wait for android port and spend rest your life on xda asking how to get camera work


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jan 20, 2018)

Adrian13sk said:


> Hello people, I own Lumia 640XL and I really would like to get project astoria working. Once there was leaked build with astoria for lumia 640XL, there is also a guide how to bring it back. But that method doesn't work for me because the update file is RM1096 and my phone is RM1067, but they are the same phone. So my question is, if I unlock my phone with phone internals 2.3, will I be able to flash that rom and will it work for me? Thanks

Click to collapse



Yes, you should be able to my 640 is  debranded and I can just flashrom via. This tool or wpid also ur Lucky if anyone helps you around here I asked how to fix my platform ID and got nothing also just google how to debrand Lumia 640 xl


----------



## mayur.3.92 (Jan 20, 2018)

Any luck to 950XL users?


----------



## djtonka (Jan 20, 2018)

mayur.3.92 said:


> Any luck to 950XL users?

Click to collapse



Maybe lack of reading?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 20, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> Yes, you should be able to my 640 is  debranded and I can just flashrom via. This tool or wpid also ur Lucky if anyone helps you around here I asked how to fix my platform ID and got nothing also just google how to debrand Lumia 640 xl

Click to collapse



Can you boot to emergency mode?  If so try to repair the gpt that way and flash the FFU for your correct model...
Edit: If you cannot unlock the bootloader and go to mass storage mode you are stuck looking for another solution.  I am assuming you tried to flash a similar variant FFU from WPI 2.3?
Edit 2: Actually I see your issue.  You have flashed a lumia 640 ROM to a Lumia 635...Just try repairing/booting from emergency mode using the loaders for your phone if they are available.


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jan 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Can you boot to emergency mode?  If so try to repair the gpt that way and flash the FFU for your correct model...
> Edit: If you cannot unlock the bootloader and go to mass storage mode you are stuck looking for another solution.  I am assuming you tried to flash a similar variant FFU from WPI 2.3?
> Edit 2: Actually I see your issue.  You have flashed a lumia 640 ROM to a Lumia 635...Just try repairing/booting from emergency mode using the loaders for your phone if they are available.

Click to collapse



Let's put it this way my phone shows no Nokia logo but can go in flash mode when I try to flash the original ffu its says invalid platform ID and I should be able to restore this in emergency mode?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 20, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> Let's put it this way my phone shows no Nokia logo but can go in flash mode when I try to flash the original ffu its says invalid platform ID and I should be able to restore this in emergency mode?

Click to collapse



Why not?  You cannot fail unless you try...


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jan 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Why not?  You cannot fail unless you try...

Click to collapse



How to boot to emergency mode and step by step process to get this done ?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 20, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> How to boot to emergency mode and step by step process to get this done ?

Click to collapse



Please search the forum for using ermergency loaders, there is a thread on it. I am not going to explain that here... thor2.exe -mode rnd -boot_edmode should put the phone into QC DL mode long enough to flash the loaders, or from thor2.exe /? you can see all the other hundred commands it is capable of.

Edit: If you want to look quick, several pages back someone here on this thread has a similar issue with a lumia 650 in which case the command they used is there.


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jan 20, 2018)

I reflashed the bootloader after searching through google and I'm gonna attempt to flash the original ffu now thanks for  the help
Edit invalid platform ID


----------



## djtonka (Jan 20, 2018)

Look into ATF box command line if you can (got no license any more) , it does "cross" flashing meaning any device with many hardware variants can be flashed with FFU from each RM belongs to the same Lumia models.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 20, 2018)

djtonka said:


> Look into ATF box command line if you can (got no license any more) , it does "cross" flashing meaning any device with many hardware variants can be flashed with FFU from each RM belongs to the same Lumia models.

Click to collapse



I am looking to buy one myself since I have two 1320s I think the eMMC is readonly or the RKH mismatch has it stuck now.

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------




RomLord14495 said:


> I reflashed the bootloader after searching through google and I'm gonna attempt to flash the original ffu now thanks for  the help
> Edit invalid platform ID

Click to collapse



Keep trying to redo the GPT with the loaders.  Then check if the device platform ID is still the same with thor2 -mode rnd -readdeviceinfo instead of trying to flash the ffu again you check the whole gpt list and Device information with that command.


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jan 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> I am looking to buy one myself since I have two 1320s I think the eMMC is readonly or the RKH mismatch has it stuck now.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry if I'm annoying I'm still a noob how do I redo the gpt and what commands I looked and can't find any and my platform info isNOKIA .MSM8926.P6204.1.1


----------



## nate0 (Jan 20, 2018)

@RomLord14495
Well I am no expert myself, but the emergency flash files for your phone which I believe is an RM-975 or the like...contains the basic elements for it to boot into a "stock" flashing mode.  For example my RM-995 mbn image contains these files below one of which is the PLAT partition.  If you can get your emergency loaders to load correctly using thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile <MPRG8x26_fh.ede> -edfile <RM975_fh.edp> -orig_gpt, then it should boot to flashing mode with the correct platform and uefi descriptors.


```
gpt.mbn
plat.mbn
rpm.mbn
sbl1.mbn
sbl2.mbn
sbl3.mbn
ssd.mbn
tz.mbn
uefi.mbn
uefi_bs_nv.mbn
uefi_nv.mbn
uefi_rt_nv.mbn
uefi_rt_nv_rpmb.mbn
winsecapp.mbn
```


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jan 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> @RomLord14495
> Well I am no expert myself, but the emergency flash files for your phone which I believe is an RM-975 or the like...contains the basic elements for it to boot into a "stock" flashing mode.  For example my RM-995 mbn image contains these files below one of which is the PLAT partition.  If you can get your emergency loaders to load correctly using thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile <MPRG8x26_fh.ede> -edfile <RM975_fh.edp> -orig_gpt, then it should boot to flashing mode with the correct platform and uefi descriptors.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Idk but if I don't get success. I was thinking TeamViewer remote desktop and one of you could do the command from ur computers and see update. I tried to copy and pastethor2 -mode emergency -hexfile <MPRG8x26_fh.ede> -edfile <RM975_fh.edp> -orig_gpt and its telling me that the system cant find those files even though there in the rm975 folder am I'm supposed to specify what Directory there in?


----------



## dastolly (Jan 21, 2018)

nate0 said:


> I don't know how to get out of it persay.  If it were me and I wanted to flash an FFU again using flash/recover mode, maybe I would use WPI to dump the EFISP part binary from the FFU used to flash the phone prior.  Then flash just that partiton using WPI.  Then see where it goes from there.  Your boot loader states unlocked so you should be able to flash partitions or maybe an FFU manually with Windows Phone Internals now.

Click to collapse



Flash failed!
Error 0x1106: Security header validation failed

I feel very stuck.  Maybe the new release will help?


----------



## XDASumiaki (Jan 21, 2018)

BlueTR said:


> I would like to see my L630 actually working. It's been unusable as hell ever since AU. It would be nice to play around with that phone when it's running android 7
> Even android 4.2 or 4.4 would do the job since both versions get support more than w10 ever did.

Click to collapse



Because 512 ram. You woudnt have to...


----------



## Midral (Jan 21, 2018)

any news about the unlock for 950?


----------



## mayur.3.92 (Jan 21, 2018)

djtonka said:


> Maybe lack of reading?

Click to collapse



Twitter says Dev is working on it and if have *read* correctly some peoole had little progress but no proper end result.

Im trying to read as much as possible, various 950 users are having various experiences is what all i have read...


----------



## XDASumiaki (Jan 21, 2018)

*Im so angry now*



feherneoh said:


> good luck
> after you bricked your device please tell us how you did it, so others won't try the same
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Interesting. Do you think ima a fool? Device tree? Different chips? Who gives attention to it? I said im writing OWN EFI bootloader for the device and for others if you dont believe then not. I will not experiment with LK flashed directly instead of the original Boot system before I dont own a expendable phone. But it should work, I actually compile one for msm8226 /Cortex-A7, set up addresses, but not for flash into the device. Just to see maybe it work on QEMU or not, and for look out some base address of the binary for my EFI development.

By the way if I want it to work I should make partition schemes / DTs / kernel image too to get it "MAYBE" work from a generic CAF Qualcomm source...I have DT sources / and some generic device driver for the HAL. I will really not experiment with it. I choose a safe way. By the way the bootloader doesnt work yet, but I can load it by a modded Win BootMgr and give it to run on cpu. Im working with EDK2.

You can wait it forever, that I may ruin my phones. Cheers!

---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------

I will really need to start a new Forum for it. :good: We will see what I have got. Windows Internals is Insane GUI tool for unlocking. Thanks for the development. I very appreciate it!


----------



## the_R4K_ (Jan 21, 2018)

XDASumiaki said:


> Interesting. Do you think ima a fool? Device tree? Different chips? Who gives attention to it? I said im writing OWN EFI bootloader for the device and for others if you dont believe then not. I will not experiment with LK flashed directly instead of the original Boot system before I dont own a expendable phone. But it should work, I actually compile one for msm8226 /Cortex-A7, set up addresses, but not for flash into the device. Just to see maybe it work on QEMU or not, and for look out some base address of the binary for my EFI development.
> 
> By the way if I want it to work I should make partition schemes / DTs / kernel image too to get it "MAYBE" work from a generic CAF Qualcomm source...I have DT sources / and some generic device driver for the HAL. I will really not experiment with it. I choose a safe way. By the way the bootloader doesnt work yet, but I can load it by a modded Win BootMgr and give it to run on cpu. Im working with EDK2.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I try compile kernel too. But I  try launch it on phone using GRUB2...


----------



## eKoKnight (Jan 21, 2018)

I have a Microsoft Lumia 950 at&t brand sadly I didn't know about reset protection. Since then I used the program now im completely lock out of my phone and no way to get reset protection key since the site at Microsoft to find my phone shows its turn off. I now have a lock phone and no way to get full access to my phone anymore. Thanks so much. I highly recommend no one to use this if they have a Lumia 950 from at&t or you too will forever be locked out of your phone. If you use the program before you turn off reset protection. Don't make the mistake I did. You will regret  it. And Microsoft won't help on getting the recovery key since it shows off on your account. (


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jan 22, 2018)

dastolly said:


> Flash failed!
> Error 0x1106: Security header validation failed
> 
> I feel very stuck.  Maybe the new release will help?

Click to collapse



I'm getting the same sometimes I get invalid platform ID I messed up my  plat partition and loaders and  i can still  boot 2  emergency  mode  on my 635 
I accidentally flashed Lumia 640. FFU file.

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 AM ----------




dastolly said:


> Flash failed!
> Error 0x1106: Security header validation failed
> 
> I feel very stuck.  Maybe the new release will help?

Click to collapse





eKoKnight said:


> I have a Microsoft Lumia 950 at&t brand sadly I didn't know about reset protection. Since then I used the program now im completely lock out of my phone and no way to get reset protection key since the site at Microsoft to find my phone shows its turn off. I now have a lock phone and no way to get full access to my phone anymore. Thanks so much. I highly recommend no one to use this if they have a Lumia 950 from at&t or you too will forever be locked out of your phone. If you use the program before you turn off reset protection. Don't make the mistake I did. You will regret  it. And Microsoft won't help on getting the recovery key since it shows off on your account. (

Click to collapse



My Lumia 640, did this, it got stuck on a reset protection screen. I hard reset. In connected to Wi-Fi and it prompted me to sign into my Microsoft account and I did get access to the phone. You can try that.


----------



## eKoKnight (Jan 22, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> I'm getting the same sometimes I get invalid platform ID I messed up my  plat partition and loaders and  i can still  boot 2  emergency  mode  on my 635
> I accidentally flashed Lumia 640. FFU file.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I know though on the site it say reset protection is off. Though thankfully with InteropTools i found a way to install it on my phone to bypass reset protection. Though it does not turn it off. And no way to make it reactivate on the site so I can get my recovery key to turn it off my phone. No thanks to the developer I hope he finds a way to turn off reset protection for lumia 950s if you can pass this along to him on his tweeter id appreciate it.


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jan 22, 2018)

eKoKnight said:


> I know though on the site it say reset protection is off. Though thankfully with InteropTools i found a way to install it on my phone to bypass reset protection. Though it does not turn it off. And no way to make it reactivate on the site so I can get my recovery key to turn it off my phone. No thanks to the developer I hope he finds a way to turn off reset protection for lumia 950s if you can pass this along to him on his tweeter id appreciate it.

Click to collapse



Yeah  know mine didn't show up on the Micorsoft site either only my 950 did and I was freaking out so I hard reset my phone because i thought it was a project Astoria bug( currently installed on my 640)but I connected to wifi after the reset and it took me to a sign in page to disable reset protection


----------



## eKoKnight (Jan 22, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> I'm getting the same sometimes I get invalid platform ID I messed up my  plat partition and loaders and  i can still  boot 2  emergency  mode  on my 635
> I accidentally flashed Lumia 640. FFU file.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse





RomLord14495 said:


> Yeah  know mine didn't show up on the Micorsoft site either only my 950 did and I was freaking out so I hard reset my phone because i thought it was a project Astoria bug( currently installed on my 640)but I connected to wifi after the reset and it took me to a sign in page to disable reset protection

Click to collapse



That's odd. Well at this point I cant turn off reset protection at all on the phone regardless of the site when im log on cause it will say its turn off when its not. It all happen when I started using Windows Phone Internals 2.3. I am not a happy camper cause if it wasn't for InteropTools that I side loaded onto the phone plus a few steps to get into settings to turn on developer mode I wouldn't have been able to use my phone. As long as I don't do a hard reset I won't have to dothis whole thing again. And I am very upset with the developer of WP Internals 2.3 I know he means well on wanting to do good but dang he made things worse for many of us or like me with my Lumia 950 from At&t with Reset protection. I will never be able to turn it off on the phone since the Microsoft site say it off when its not off at all on the phone itself. -.- Not even at&t can help.


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jan 22, 2018)

eKoKnight said:


> That's odd. Well at this point I cant turn off reset protection at all on the phone regardless of the site when im log on cause it will say its turn off when its not. It all happen when I started using Windows Phone Internals 2.3. I am not a happy camper cause if it wasn't for InteropTools that I side loaded onto the phone plus a few steps to get into settings to turn on developer mode I wouldn't have been able to use my phone. As long as I don't do a hard reset I won't have to dothis whole thing again. And I am very upset with the developer of WP Internals 2.3 I know he means well on wanting to do good but dang he made things worse for many of us or like me with my Lumia 950 from At&t with Reset protection. I will never be able to turn it off on the phone since the Microsoft site say it off when its not off at all on the phone itself. -.- Not even at&t can try the
> I'm glad I didn't try the tool on my 950 yet also, if you go back to stock like I did. It will prompt you to enter your Microsoft account to turn off reset protection. When your first boot up and connect to Wi-Fi.

Click to collapse


----------



## eKoKnight (Jan 22, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> eKoKnight said:
> 
> 
> > That's odd. Well at this point I cant turn off reset protection at all on the phone regardless of the site when im log on cause it will say its turn off when its not. It all happen when I started using Windows Phone Internals 2.3. I am not a happy camper cause if it wasn't for InteropTools that I side loaded onto the phone plus a few steps to get into settings to turn on developer mode I wouldn't have been able to use my phone. As long as I don't do a hard reset I won't have to dothis whole thing again. And I am very upset with the developer of WP Internals 2.3 I know he means well on wanting to do good but dang he made things worse for many of us or like me with my Lumia 950 from At&t with Reset protection. I will never be able to turn it off on the phone since the Microsoft site say it off when its not off at all on the phone itself. -.- Not even at&t can try the
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## XDASumiaki (Jan 22, 2018)

the_R4K_ said:


> I try compile kernel too. But I  try launch it on phone using GRUB2...

Click to collapse



Yee, I thought first that it should work, to get U-BOOT from BootMgr but I abandoned the idea...
First of all its possible, but should need to compile a new U-BOOT / GRUB2 with Flattened DT / ARCH configs, a set so many **** fcks...
After this I got the new idea, it is to launch EFI shell from BootMgr and start the bootloader (LK based .efi). I have so many works now, but it seems good and safe to test on my only one Lumia device.  I will show what I did.
Peace!


----------



## jethro tarw (Jan 22, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> Sorry to inform you, but if BootMgr could launch EFI files we would already be working on Linux kernels for these devices
> Don't let Microsoft fool you by using ".efi" extension for the files loaded by BootMgr, as those are not EFI applications, but so called "Windows Boot Applications". If you look at their PE header, you'll see that the subsystem used by them is different, and also the architecture identifier is different too
> The second problem is that their entry-point prototype is different, so passing the normal UEFI parameters to it won't work, meaning the reverse won't work either
> Thirt problem is that even if you build an EFI application with a WBA->EFI wrapper as entry function, set up the header correctly, it won't be able to do much except loading up. Did not check the bootmgr code yet, but according to what I see on UART, it probably disables interrupts before loading a WBA, and also I fear unless UEFI it does not handle relocations for the loaded binary

Click to collapse



well how about we compile a little kernel bootloader and then patch it into the uefi part of the firehose emergency payload? I'm sure we could find a way to do that.

and if the next or future release of WPI ever allows us to flash the UEFI partition only or modfy it inside an ffu then we have another solution.


----------



## the_R4K_ (Jan 22, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> Sorry to inform you, but if BootMgr could launch EFI files we would already be working on Linux kernels for these devices
> Don't let Microsoft fool you by using ".efi" extension for the files loaded by BootMgr, as those are not EFI applications, but so called "Windows Boot Applications". If you look at their PE header, you'll see that the subsystem used by them is different, and also the architecture identifier is different too
> The second problem is that their entry-point prototype is different, so passing the normal UEFI parameters to it won't work, meaning the reverse won't work either
> Thirt problem is that even if you build an EFI application with a WBA->EFI wrapper as entry function, set up the header correctly, it won't be able to do much except loading up. Did not check the bootmgr code yet, but according to what I see on UART, it probably disables interrupts before loading a WBA, and also I fear unless UEFI it does not handle relocations for the loaded binary

Click to collapse



useful information.
but GRUB2 work on lumia.


----------



## jethro tarw (Jan 22, 2018)

another interesting point is , why didn't android make it to the 1020? its a snapdragon s4, similar to the 520.


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 22, 2018)

Please this thread is for "Windows Phone Internals 2.3" not for "Android".


----------



## jethro tarw (Jan 22, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> Please this thread is for "Windows Phone Internals 2.3" not for "Android".

Click to collapse



keep telling yourself that. you might believe it.


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jan 22, 2018)

eKoKnight said:


> RomLord14495 said:
> 
> 
> > heh i'll try that since im updating the phone see if that works so I can have reset protection work correctly again as it should like when I first got my phone a year and a half ago.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## jethro tarw (Jan 22, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> Because why would we do it before fixing 520/525?
> 720 support only got added because the 520 builds worked on it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



the hard part that most people can't do without the right software resources, such as compile the bootloader would be ready for them, for then others to come along later and fix it, would be leaps ahead of where we are now.

are you aware of anyway of injecting another ELF into the firehose payload? what if we sign that elf with the same RKH?


----------



## XDASumiaki (Jan 22, 2018)

*Holy moly*



feherneoh said:


> Sorry to inform you, but if BootMgr could launch EFI files we would already be working on Linux kernels for these devices
> Don't let Microsoft fool you by using ".efi" extension for the files loaded by BootMgr, as those are not EFI applications, but so called "Windows Boot Applications". If you look at their PE header, you'll see that the subsystem used by them is different, and also the architecture identifier is different too
> The second problem is that their entry-point prototype is different, so passing the normal UEFI parameters to it won't work, meaning the reverse won't work either
> Thirt problem is that even if you build an EFI application with a WBA->EFI wrapper as entry function, set up the header correctly, it won't be able to do much except loading up. Did not check the bootmgr code yet, but according to what I see on UART, it probably disables interrupts before loading a WBA, and also I fear unless UEFI it does not handle relocations for the loaded binary

Click to collapse



Ye fk my life, I cant believe this MS how pro. Also I realized I really cant run directly the .efi by passing it to the machine to handle, not that simple as I though, I will figure out why, but I may think what causes this. Thanks this inform too, WinBootMgr sucks really hard.
By the way I now realized this isnt the biggest problem. I dumped the UEFI image and looked up how it is, and see 2 loaders, and 3 configuraton files (uefiplat.cfg), + DXE Drivers as usual. The main problem is the "NokiaBootMgrApp" PE32 Application in the EFI rom. This seems to me like, trying to boot, but only for the Windows system, and this is why we cant boot nothing only the factory (bootmarm.efi -> bootmgfw..) files, -> veryfication with integrity + restricted mode. + seems like it checks the Windows partitions too for specific files so Im really confused.
2 option here now! Need to mod this loader, or try to swap with another (good luck? XD), + they used NokiaPkg for source what is not accesible for me because its not open source. Secund option is to build an UEFI rom for it from Linaro EDK2. Easy job but will it work? -> Sure not, because need new device drivers for the ARM DXE package what isnt opensource again. They used packages for 8x26 ARM device with their own device + cpu drivers. Maybe Ill find somewhere but not sure, or something generic like that, could be good for start writing a new UEFI system (EFIDroid is about it)? Nice.

Btw I have got this for Lumia RM1067 Gl (Serious infos alert): https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lZMcS0kwfzSomF4k3gw5ZwqbiaDFTamz 
I stopped there to posting about Android, I will come up with news on the right forums. Hi all.


----------



## eKoKnight (Jan 22, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> eKoKnight said:
> 
> 
> > That's odd. Well at this point I cant turn off reset protection at all on the phone regardless of the site when im log on cause it will say its turn off when its not. It all happen when I started using Windows Phone Internals 2.3. I am not a happy camper cause if it wasn't for InteropTools that I side loaded onto the phone plus a few steps to get into settings to turn on developer mode I wouldn't have been able to use my phone. As long as I don't do a hard reset I won't have to dothis whole thing again. And I am very upset with the developer of WP Internals 2.3 I know he means well on wanting to do good but dang he made things worse for many of us or like me with my Lumia 950 from At&t with Reset protection. I will never be able to turn it off on the phone since the Microsoft site say it off when its not off at all on the phone itself. -.- Not even at&t can try the
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jan 22, 2018)

eKoKnight said:


> RomLord14495 said:
> 
> 
> > RomLord14495 said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## eKoKnight (Jan 22, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> eKoKnight said:
> 
> 
> > RomLord14495 said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Stefan22 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey everyone, maybe this has been asked before, but do you think, thanks to WPInternals there will be a future for Lumia devices (like 930, 950) and Elite X3 with Windows on ARM and CShell?


----------



## eKoKnight (Jan 22, 2018)

Stefan22 said:


> Hey everyone, maybe this has been asked before, but do you think, thanks to WPInternals there will be a future for Lumia devices (like 930, 950) and Elite X3 with Windows on ARM and CShell?

Click to collapse



At the present time. I would think not. That just my opinion on how things are going. Take for example what my Lumia 950 going through.


----------



## djtonka (Jan 22, 2018)

Flashed back 830 with modified partition which includes FCU latest build. Did it straight on Denim, process end with some address error but Lumia is behave ok. Repeated twice, it is happening (error on end) even when makings backups without modification.


----------



## andrewbaker1 (Jan 23, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> eKoKnight said:
> 
> 
> > RomLord14495 said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## fwtrtdfdgh (Jan 23, 2018)

andrewbaker1 said:


> RomLord14495 said:
> 
> 
> > eKoKnight said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## prokakavip (Jan 24, 2018)

Everytime there are releases to fix the bugs in Windows Phone Internals 2.3 I'm too anxious


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jan 24, 2018)

fwtrtdfdgh said:


> andrewbaker1 said:
> 
> 
> > RomLord14495 said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## andrewbaker1 (Jan 24, 2018)

My phone wouldn't boot to mass storage mode during the bootloader unlock it just kept rebooting. At one point in the logs secureboot was disabled but after the unlock failed secureboot relocked again.

I had the ffu from wdrt and was trying on that, I had one bsod but it sorted itself out.


----------



## jethro tarw (Jan 24, 2018)

andrewbaker1 said:


> My phone wouldn't boot to mass storage mode during the bootloader unlock it just kept rebooting. At one point in the logs secureboot was disabled but after the unlock failed secureboot relocked again.
> 
> I had the ffu from wdrt and was trying on that, I had one bsod but it sorted itself out.

Click to collapse



seems to be whats happening to some Lumias, I don't think you can boot into mass storage mode on bootloader spec B. I could be wrong on that.

if you unlplug the phone before it rollsback the unlocking attempt. you end up being able to flash modified efiefs/mainois/data partitions. as UEFI secure boot is disabled.

however WPI cashes if you try to use it to patch the extracted ffu for root. so I guess you have to manually root the partitions yourself.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 25, 2018)

jethro tarw said:


> so I guess you have to manually root the partitions yourself.

Click to collapse



Sometimes WPI 2.3 crashes if I try to enable root on partitions it has dumped. Happend on the RM-1045 EFI and MainOS parts.  I think itried too on the RM-927 and RM-937/RM-940 partitions.  I can still diable UEFI Secure boot on the device and boot to mass storage mode so not a big deal. I have not attempted anything on my 950 XL yet since this one is my daily driver.  I sent another one in for repair (reboot loops) but no luck since it has sustainable water damage.  Would like to find a 950 XL logic board now if I can so I have this model to test with later....
I flashed the RM-927 FFU to an RM-1045 (RKH mismatch and plat ID mismatch) not sure how but WPI just flashed it one day after always failing, but I figured out how to unbrick it by unplugging the battery and connecting it to the PC until 9008 mode showed up then pusing the emg loaders and connecting the battery back at the same time.  Reflashed back to normal.


----------



## eKoKnight (Jan 25, 2018)

Geez sounds like this tool done a lot of damage to phones. From bricking. To constant loop booting. To Reset Protection being triggered on.  I gave up trying to get b2x to even help me on getting my recovery key or Microsoft. I might put my Lumia 950 up for sale for parts. Not sure what price though. Cosmetic wise its in mint conditinon.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 25, 2018)

What were you attempting to do after you unlocked the boot loader?
I am curious what is causing the reset protection to get tripped to begin with like that and then fail to disable for some folks even after credentials...Unlocking or attempting to unlock the boot loader and the like if you read through all of Heathcliff74 notes you will find that there is risk.  Some of his exploits even though proven to work, are experimental in some ways in how the tool implements I assume. I am testing things out for myself because I enjoy windows phones and learning how they work, even knowing there is risk to changing the phone.  If I was concerned about tripping reset protection a brick or some other issue on my device I would not be using it.  So my perspective is a bit different I suppose.


----------



## mayur.3.92 (Jan 25, 2018)

jethro tarw said:


> seems to be whats happening to some Lumias, I don't think you can boot into mass storage mode on bootloader spec B. I could be wrong on that.
> 
> if you unlplug the phone before it rollsback the unlocking attempt. you end up being able to flash modified efiefs/mainois/data partitions. as UEFI secure boot is disabled.
> 
> however WPI cashes if you try to use it to patch the extracted ffu for root. so I guess you have to manually root the partitions yourself.

Click to collapse



How to manually root?


----------



## c:/Lumia (Jan 25, 2018)

eKoKnight said:


> Geez sounds like this tool done a lot of damage to phones. From bricking. To constant loop booting. To Reset Protection being triggered on.  I gave up trying to get b2x to even help me on getting my recovery key or Microsoft. I might put my Lumia 950 up for sale for parts. Not sure what price though. Cosmetic wise its in mint conditinon.

Click to collapse



you knew the risk of using the tool

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------




eKoKnight said:


> Geez sounds like this tool done a lot of damage to phones. From bricking. To constant loop booting. To Reset Protection being triggered on.  I gave up trying to get b2x to even help me on getting my recovery key or Microsoft. I might put my Lumia 950 up for sale for parts. Not sure what price though. Cosmetic wise its in mint conditinon.

Click to collapse





jethro tarw said:


> seems to be whats happening to some Lumias, I don't think you can boot into mass storage mode on bootloader spec B. I could be wrong on that.
> 
> if you unlplug the phone before it rollsback the unlocking attempt. you end up being able to flash modified efiefs/mainois/data partitions. as UEFI secure boot is disabled.
> 
> however WPI cashes if you try to use it to patch the extracted ffu for root. so I guess you have to manually root the partitions yourself.

Click to collapse





mayur.3.92 said:


> How to manually root?

Click to collapse



working on trying to find a way


----------



## Frann32er (Jan 25, 2018)

with this tool can I install an android rom to my lumia 640?


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 25, 2018)

Frann32er said:


> with this tool can I install an android rom to my lumia 640?

Click to collapse



No


----------



## dba100 (Jan 26, 2018)

this link still version 2.2, how can I download 2.3 ?


----------



## dxdy (Jan 26, 2018)

you not see download????
https://wpinternals.net/index.php/downloads


----------



## c:/Lumia (Jan 26, 2018)

the download is there xD look

---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------




titi66200 said:


> No

Click to collapse



no quit asking and start a different thread on this some where else im sure there is already one at Android4Lumia


----------



## djtonka (Jan 26, 2018)

c:/Lumia said:


> the download is there xD look
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google it and flash it


----------



## DaniDeVega (Jan 27, 2018)

Heathcliff74 said:


> Hi all! Windows Phone Internals 2.3 is ready. It beats the modern SecureBoot implementation. And furthermore, it brings custom ROM's, Mass Storage Mode, Root access and many more hacks to all Windows Phone 8 and Windows 10 Mobile-based Lumia-models. There is also a new Download-section in the tool, where you can download everyhing you need for your phone.
> 
> Short demo here:
> https://wpinternals.net/index.php/128-introwpi22
> ...

Click to collapse




FINALLY!!! THE BEST NEWS THAT I CAN READ IN THE LAST 2 YEARS WITHOUT WPINTERNALS UPGRADES ARE HERE!!


I will try this now. I need to unlock all caps in my Lumia 920 with Interop Tools (by @gus3300) and need to unlock bootloader again since many time ago and when came here again I saw that post that I was waiting since 2 years ago. Very very thanks to @Heathcliff74 and you can be sure that in the moment I find a job for me, I will donate the most I could to your work. I hope more people donate to you, so we need to this apps (WPInternals by Heathcliff74 and Interop Tools by gus3300) to continue being developed for the most possible devices to be working on them. 



THANKS THANKS AND MANY MANY THANKS TO YOU ALL!! 



PD.: If any of you two got a Github profile, would like to join one day to contribute in my possibilities too.


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 27, 2018)

For Lumia 920 Winternals works since 2015.


----------



## djtonka (Jan 27, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> For Lumia 920 Winternals works since 2015.

Click to collapse



Haha some of them still awaiting solution for wp7.8 yet


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Jan 27, 2018)

News from Rene


----------



## nate0 (Jan 28, 2018)

@Heathcliff74
Can you verify what this is related to?  Is it the dirty sector problem you mentioned or an eMMC difference from the source?  It fails on flashing the Data partition.

2018-01-27 19:02:52.134: 
2018-01-27 19:11:30.763: Custom flash failed
2018-01-27 19:11:30.763: Error: Flash failed! - 8 2 2136211456 1 16301 0
2018-01-27 19:11:30.763: Error 0x1005: Data not aligned correctly
2018-01-27 19:11:30.763: Rebooting phone

Edit:  It looks like I found the issue for this scenario.  I re-dumped the Partitions after a hard reset and zeroed the free space like you explained in your tool.  Seems to be flashing the full Data partition now with 18% (72% complete) left to go. Before it would fail at 17-20% mark.  I also hard reset the target device to be safe after unlocking it.  I was not sure since both devices have the same eMMC size but different makers. One is Samsung and the other is Toshiba.


----------



## djtonka (Jan 28, 2018)

Lumia 735, 830 , 550 and 650 done so far


----------



## jaspi72 (Jan 28, 2018)

djonka little jedi master so 1020 firmfare dont work on ur polak site....
Its useless as maps dont work as bluetooth.. and its not ready to use firmware u must do hell much work to get it work.
18 months a go u did it and still no evelopment, why?


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 28, 2018)

I cant unlock mounted partition (mounted with osfmount). WPinternals exit himself. So i cant do custom ROM for my lumia530.


----------



## c:/Lumia (Jan 29, 2018)

djtonka said:


> Lumia 735, 830 , 550 and 650 done so far

Click to collapse



the page inst in English


----------



## djtonka (Jan 29, 2018)

Done mean unlocked so far


----------



## c:/Lumia (Jan 29, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> For Lumia 920 Winternals works since 2015.

Click to collapse



i know all they need to do is download it and get a sbl3 bin file for the 920 along with the others prerequisites the link is here for the download  https://www.wpinternals.net/index.php/downloads/doc_download/38-windows-phone-internals-1-2

---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------




nate0 said:


> @Heathcliff74
> Can you verify what this is related to?  Is it the dirty sector problem you mentioned or an eMMC difference from the source?  It fails on flashing the Data partition.
> 
> 2018-01-27 19:02:52.134:
> ...

Click to collapse



i think its the Samsung emmc write protect bug i also got error flashing data partition


----------



## djtonka (Jan 29, 2018)

eMMC from Samsung in all my devices and all become unlockled and flashable


----------



## XDASumiaki (Jan 29, 2018)

*Wpinternals dont unlock boot manager security chain?*

Im the guy who is trying to develop Android for Lumia-s! I actually got hard work with this GNU grub, i have got this to work on SDcard, I can totally replace the EFIESP files and boot ot from grub in safe to test Windows Bootloaders and to test the EFI/boot/bootarm.efi, and also replace it, I can chainload efi shell and work with srcipts on it. I actually managed to start EFIDroid UI app but it fails (atleast initialize the display and i have aromalib ui) and i need to rewrite it for useof a single .efi bootloader not an UEFI image, but this is for another time.
Now i actually almost got an armv7 / msm8226 Linux kernel to work on my Lumia640XL, it shows memory allocation errors in early init states, im working on it, hope it will work.
EFIShell fails to load kernel directly, shows Secure Violation, if it generated by the main bootloader (Secure boot) then i have a little more complicated situation, because WPInternals can unlock the Secure boot, but cant unlock the bootloader security in the Nokia bootmgr so IT IS A PAIN (why?). Maybe im wrong, and its only a memory violation i will need to figure out it for boot from efi shell to a linux kernel. Need to mess with the kernel memory adresses / efistub adresses.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 29, 2018)

c:/Lumia said:


> i think its the Samsung emmc write protect bug i also got error flashing data partition

Click to collapse



No it was not that.  I completed the flash after doing what I explained.


----------



## c:/Lumia (Jan 29, 2018)

XDASumiaki said:


> Im the guy who is trying to develop Android for Lumia-s! I actually got hard work with this GNU grub, i have got this to work on SDcard, I can totally replace the EFIESP files and boot ot from grub in safe to test Windows Bootloaders and to test the EFI/boot/bootarm.efi, and also replace it, I can chainload efi shell and work with srcipts on it. I actually managed to start EFIDroid UI app but it fails (atleast initialize the display and i have aromalib ui) and i need to rewrite it for useof a single .efi bootloader not an UEFI image, but this is for another time.
> Now i actually almost got an armv7 / msm8226 Linux kernel to work on my Lumia640XL, it shows memory allocation errors in early init states, im working on it, hope it will work.
> EFIShell fails to load kernel directly, shows Secure Violation, if it generated by the main bootloader (Secure boot) then i have a little more complicated situation, because WPInternals can unlock the Secure boot, but cant unlock the bootloader security in the Nokia bootmgr so IT IS A PAIN (why?). Maybe im wrong, and its only a memory violation i will need to figure out it for boot from efi shell to a linux kernel. Need to mess with the kernel memory adresses / efistub adresses.

Click to collapse



i got the opposite then what you gotten i cant unlock secure boot but the secure boot chain is unlocked


----------



## entezar3323 (Jan 29, 2018)

please help     please help    please help
I downloaded flash files from the program
But when the wp flashing this error appears
ffu file is not supported by os
lumia 830 rm_984 windows 8.1 mobile


----------



## XDASumiaki (Jan 29, 2018)

c:/Lumia said:


> i got the opposite then what you gotten i cant unlock secure boot but the secure boot chain is unlocked

Click to collapse



What I mean The Bootloader Secure Policy... managed by the Nokia bootmanager app in the UEFI image (chain of trust with certification whats hardcoded in the app sooooooo interesting)....and the Secure Boot implemented in the UEFI platform. I dont know how to unlock this, but I should. This sh""t doesnt allow to load another bootarm.efi or files from shell, shows Secure Violation... I should compile the file with the cert...if i want it to work, i will figure out.

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------




entezar3323 said:


> please help     please help    please help
> I downloaded flash files from the program
> But when the wp flashing this error appears
> ffu file is not supported by os
> lumia 830 rm_984 windows 8.1 mobile

Click to collapse



Try to flash it with WDRT... by the way that should work too, something messed up with your product definition if you have the REAL correct stock image and you cant flash it...


----------



## entezar3323 (Jan 29, 2018)

*help*

Easily flash with wdrt
All my problem is with wp


----------



## djtonka (Jan 30, 2018)

Follow it 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75232235&postcount=354


----------



## sjrmac (Jan 30, 2018)

XDASumiaki said:


> Im the guy who is trying to develop Android for Lumia-s! I actually got hard work with this GNU grub, i have got this to work on SDcard, I can totally replace the EFIESP files and boot ot from grub in safe to test Windows Bootloaders and to test the EFI/boot/bootarm.efi, and also replace it, I can chainload efi shell and work with srcipts on it. I actually managed to start EFIDroid UI app but it fails (atleast initialize the display and i have aromalib ui) and i need to rewrite it for useof a single .efi bootloader not an UEFI image, but this is for another time.
> Now i actually almost got an armv7 / msm8226 Linux kernel to work on my Lumia640XL, it shows memory allocation errors in early init states, im working on it, hope it will work.
> EFIShell fails to load kernel directly, shows Secure Violation, if it generated by the main bootloader (Secure boot) then i have a little more complicated situation, because WPInternals can unlock the Secure boot, but cant unlock the bootloader security in the Nokia bootmgr so IT IS A PAIN (why?). Maybe im wrong, and its only a memory violation i will need to figure out it for boot from efi shell to a linux kernel. Need to mess with the kernel memory adresses / efistub adresses.

Click to collapse



I'd like to know why you have not joined our project then lol. You definitely aren't the hero of the project, trust me. Android4Lumia is already known well, you're better off working with us and making something happen alot faster. Simple.


----------



## djtonka (Jan 30, 2018)

nate0 said:


> No it was not that.  I completed the flash after doing what I explained.

Click to collapse



So make the ROM now


----------



## entezar3323 (Jan 30, 2018)

djtonka said:


> Follow it
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75232235&postcount=354

Click to collapse



How can I use ffu650 \ 550 for Lumia 830 because this error appears when using this file.
profile ffu has wrong platform is connected phone
Sorry i'm a little beginner


----------



## djtonka (Jan 30, 2018)

entezar3323 said:


> How can I use ffu650 \ 550 for Lumia 830 because this error appears when using this file.
> profile ffu has wrong platform is connected phone
> Sorry i'm a little beginner

Click to collapse



It's need either Denim FFU image and one based on TH2 to accomplish.


----------



## entezar3323 (Jan 30, 2018)

*I do not know how to import the file into the program If it's possible for you to sta*



djtonka said:


> It's need either Denim FFU image and one based on TH2 to accomplish.

Click to collapse



I do not know how to import the file into the program
If it's possible for you to start with the image from start to finish
Please bear me
:crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## eKoKnight (Feb 1, 2018)

c:/Lumia said:


> you knew the risk of using the tool
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya though it be nice if there was a warning on the program about devices with reset protection which there was not on the notes. Now if only a dev can make a program to cross exam the imei number from micrososft reset protection to shut it off on the device since the website indicates reset protection is off when really it is not. I wonder though on that note if I am ever able to unlock the bootloader if there be a way with root access to turn off reset protection within root access... Any thought in regards of that? Or is Reset Protection hardware that can not be overwritten on the Lumia 950? Or is it just the OS of Windows Mobile 10 or firmware?

---------- Post added at 02:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------

Ya though it be nice if there was a warning on the program about devices with reset protection which there was not on the notes. Now if only a dev can make a program to cross exam the imei number from micrososft reset protection to shut it off on the device since the website indicates reset protection is off when really it is not. I wonder though on that note if I am ever able to unlock the bootloader if there be a way with root access to turn off reset protection within root access... Any thought in regards of that? Or is Reset Protection hardware that can not be overwritten on the Lumia 950? Or is it just the OS of Windows Mobile 10 or firmware?

P.S. Im not overly upset at least I found a way to bypass Reset Protection on my phone. Though its annoying if it ever comes to having to hard reset my phone to then have to go through the process to bypass once again.

---------- Post added at 02:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 AM ----------

Ya though it be nice if there was a warning on the program about devices with reset protection which there was not on the notes. Now if only a dev can make a program to cross exam the imei number from micrososft reset protection to shut it off on the device since the website indicates reset protection is off when really it is not. I wonder though on that note if I am ever able to unlock the bootloader if there be a way with root access to turn off reset protection within root access... Any thought in regards of that? Or is Reset Protection hardware that can not be overwritten on the Lumia 950? Or is it just the OS of Windows Mobile 10 or firmware?


----------



## c:/Lumia (Feb 1, 2018)

eKoKnight said:


> Ya though it be nice if there was a warning on the program about devices with reset protection which there was not on the notes. Now if only a dev can make a program to cross exam the imei number from micrososft reset protection to shut it off on the device since the website indicates reset protection is off when really it is not. I wonder though on that note if I am ever able to unlock the bootloader if there be a way with root access to turn off reset protection within root access... Any thought in regards of that? Or is Reset Protection hardware that can not be overwritten on the Lumia 950? Or is it just the OS of Windows Mobile 10 or firmware?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



reset protection i think is hardware


----------



## eKoKnight (Feb 3, 2018)

c:/Lumia said:


> you knew the risk of using the tool
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





c:/Lumia said:


> reset protection i think is hardware

Click to collapse



Well that sucks. I was hoping that wouldn't be the case. "shrugs"


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 3, 2018)

Reset protection activate  some stuff: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/manufacture/mobile/reset-protection


"When you include this feature, the device’s UEFI secure boot keys for Reset Protection are provisioned as a scheduled task that will run once at first boot into main operating system and will not run again"


----------



## Attez (Feb 3, 2018)

*WPI crashes*

I got exception "." during bootloader unlock on Windows Phone 8.1. Device is Lumia 640 LTE. My phone didn't booted anymore (was stuck in flash mode), but I fixed it with WDRT. Then I upgraded to Windows 10 Mobile and tried to unlock bootloader again but now I didn't got exception "." anymore but WPI crashed immediately when tried to unlock bootloader.  Phone didn't booted up again (was stuck in flash mode), but I fixed it with WDRT. On Windows 10 Mobile WPI log file just says:
Error: Bad FFU file:

But in Windows Phone 8.1 there is more content. Here is a part of WPI log file on Windows phone 8.1:

2018-01-28 17.17.35.260: Unlock Bootloader
2018-01-28 17.17.35.260: Processing resources:
2018-01-28 17.17.35.260: Profile FFU: C:\ProgramData\WPinternals\Repository\RM-1072\RM1072_02177.00000.15184.36002_RETAIL_prod_signed_1002_027096_000-33_MV.ffu
2018-01-28 17.17.35.260: EDE file: C:\ProgramData\WPInternals\Repository\RM-1072\MPRG8x26_fh.ede
2018-01-28 17.17.35.260: FFU with supported OS version: C:\ProgramData\WPinternals\Repository\RM-1085\RM1085_1078.0053.10586.13169.12547.035242_retail_prod_signed.ffu
2018-01-28 17.17.35.551: Assembling data for unlock
2018-01-28 17.17.35.551: Assembling data for unlock
2018-01-28 17.17.35.568: Supported FFU: C:\ProgramData\WPinternals\Repository\RM-1085\RM1085_1078.0053.10586.13169.12547.035242_retail_prod_signed.ffu
2018-01-28 17.17.35.587: Taking mobilestartup.efi from supported FFU
2018-01-28 17.17.35.603: Attempt patch: SecureBootHack-V2-EFIESP
2018-01-28 17.17.35.613: Pattern: 0, 0
2018-01-28 17.17.35.613: Pattern: 1, 0
2018-01-28 17.17.35.613: Pattern: 2, 0
2018-01-28 17.17.35.613: Pattern: 3, 0
2018-01-28 17.17.35.613: Pattern: 4, 0
2018-01-28 17.17.35.613: Apply: 10.0.10586.318
2018-01-28 17.17.35.617: Edit BCD
2018-01-28 17.17.36.063: Initializing flash...
2018-01-28 17.17.36.064: Rebooting phone
2018-01-28 17.17.36.139: Lumia disconnected
2018-01-28 17.17.40.679: Found device on interface: 9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc
2018-01-28 17.17.40.679: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_0421&PID_0714#5&521a615&0&1#{9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc}
2018-01-28 17.17.40.679: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-28 17.17.40.679: Mode: Bootloader
2018-01-28 17.17.40.767: No flashing profile found
2018-01-28 17.17.40.767: Custom flash attempt: 1 of 64
2018-01-28 17.17.40.767: Scanning for flashing-profile - attempt 1 of 64
2018-01-28 17.17.41.378: Custom flash attempt failed
2018-01-28 17.17.41.386: Error: Flash failed! - 8 -1 0 0 0 0
2018-01-28 17.17.41.386: Error 0x1003: Hash mismatch
2018-01-28 17.17.41.387: Rebooting phone
2018-01-28 17.17.41.449: Lumia disconnected
2018-01-28 17.17.47.378: Found device on interface: 9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc
2018-01-28 17.17.47.378: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_0421&PID_0714#5&521a615&0&1#{9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc}
2018-01-28 17.17.47.378: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-28 17.17.47.378: Mode: Flash
2018-01-28 17.17.47.485: Custom flash attempt: 2 of 64
2018-01-28 17.17.48.094: Custom flash attempt failed
2018-01-28 17.17.48.094: Error: Flash failed! - 8 -1 0 0 0 0
2018-01-28 17.17.48.094: Error 0x1003: Hash mismatch
2018-01-28 17.17.48.094: Rebooting phone
2018-01-28 17.17.48.162: Lumia disconnected
2018-01-28 17.17.54.089: Found device on interface: 9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc
2018-01-28 17.17.54.089: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_0421&PID_0714#5&521a615&0&1#{9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc}
2018-01-28 17.17.54.089: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-28 17.17.54.089: Mode: Flash
2018-01-28 17.17.54.209: Custom flash attempt: 3 of 64
2018-01-28 17.17.54.934: Custom flash attempt failed
2018-01-28 17.17.54.934: Error: Flash failed! - 8 -1 0 0 0 0
2018-01-28 17.17.54.934: Error 0x1003: Hash mismatch
2018-01-28 17.17.54.934: Rebooting phone
2018-01-28 17.17.54.985: Lumia disconnected
2018-01-28 17.18.01.094: Found device on interface: 9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc
2018-01-28 17.18.01.094: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_0421&PID_0714#5&521a615&0&1#{9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc}
2018-01-28 17.18.01.094: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-28 17.18.01.094: Mode: Flash
2018-01-28 17.18.01.198: Custom flash attempt: 4 of 64
2018-01-28 17.18.01.811: Custom flash attempt failed
2018-01-28 17.18.01.811: Error: Flash failed! - 8 -1 0 0 0 0
2018-01-28 17.18.01.811: Error 0x1003: Hash mismatch
2018-01-28 17.18.01.811: Rebooting phone
2018-01-28 17.18.01.864: Lumia disconnected
2018-01-28 17.18.07.844: Found device on interface: 9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc
2018-01-28 17.18.07.844: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_0421&PID_0714#5&521a615&0&1#{9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc}
2018-01-28 17.18.07.844: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-28 17.18.07.844: Mode: Flash
2018-01-28 17.18.07.950: Custom flash attempt: 5 of 64
2018-01-28 17.18.08.751: Custom flash attempt failed
2018-01-28 17.18.08.751: Error: Flash failed! - 8 -1 0 0 0 0
2018-01-28 17.18.08.751: Error 0x1003: Hash mismatch
2018-01-28 17.18.08.751: Rebooting phone
2018-01-28 17.18.08.818: Lumia disconnected
2018-01-28 17.18.14.371: Found device on interface: 9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc
2018-01-28 17.18.14.371: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_0421&PID_0714#5&521a615&0&1#{9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc}
2018-01-28 17.18.14.371: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-28 17.18.14.371: Mode: Flash
2018-01-28 17.18.14.483: Custom flash attempt: 6 of 64
2018-01-28 17.18.15.078: Error on USB port!
2018-01-28 17.18.15.101: Lumia disconnected
2018-01-28 17.18.15.118: Device: Lumia BootMgr - Microsoft
2018-01-28 17.18.15.118: Last written: 4E4F4B58465300040000000100000021
2018-01-28 17.18.15.118: Error: Failed to read from pipe.
2018-01-28 17.18.15.118:     Error: Failed to read pipe on WinUSB device.
2018-01-28 17.18.15.118:         Error: Jrjestelmn liitetty laite ei toimi
2018-01-28 17.18.15.118: Connection to phone is lost - 2 2 262144 0 0 0
2018-01-28 17.18.15.118: Expect phone to reboot
2018-01-28 17.18.15.118: Waiting for phone to connect...
2018-01-28 17.18.15.604: Found device on interface: 71de994d-8b7c-43db-a27e-2ae7cd579a0c
2018-01-28 17.18.15.604: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_05C6&PID_9008#5&521a615&0&1#{71de994d-8b7c-43db-a27e-2ae7cd579a0c}
2018-01-28 17.18.15.604: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-28 17.18.15.604: Mode: Qualcomm Emergency Download 9008
2018-01-28 17.18.15.613: Sending programmer: C:\ProgramData\WPInternals\Repository\RM-1072\MPRG8x26_fh.ede
2018-01-28 17.18.15.614: Protocol: 0x00000002
2018-01-28 17.18.15.614: Supported: 0x00000001
2018-01-28 17.18.15.614: MaxLength: 0x00000400
2018-01-28 17.18.15.614: Mode: 0x00000000
2018-01-28 17.18.15.632: Programmer loaded into phone memory
2018-01-28 17.18.15.632: Starting programmer
2018-01-28 17.18.15.633: Programmer being launched on phone
2018-01-28 17.18.15.635: Wait to transfer control to programmer
2018-01-28 17.18.16.136: Send first hello to programmer
2018-01-28 17.18.16.638: Error on USB port!
2018-01-28 17.18.16.638: Device: \\?\USB#VID_05C6&PID_9008#5&521a615&0&1#{71de994d-8b7c-43db-a27e-2ae7cd579a0c}
2018-01-28 17.18.16.638: Last written: 30375057000000000000000000000000
2018-01-28 17.18.16.638: Error: Failed to write to pipe: 30375057000000000000000000000000
2018-01-28 17.18.16.638:     Error: Failed to write pipe on WinUSB device.
2018-01-28 17.18.16.641:         Error: Semaforin aikakatkaisun mraika on lopussa
2018-01-28 17.18.18.141: Error on USB port!
2018-01-28 17.18.18.141: Device: \\?\USB#VID_05C6&PID_9008#5&521a615&0&1#{71de994d-8b7c-43db-a27e-2ae7cd579a0c}
2018-01-28 17.18.18.141: Last written: 30375057000000000000000000000000
2018-01-28 17.18.18.141: Error: Failed to read from pipe.
2018-01-28 17.18.18.141:     Error: Failed to read pipe on WinUSB device.
2018-01-28 17.18.18.141:         Error: Semaforin aikakatkaisun mraika on lopussa
2018-01-28 17.18.18.145: Did not receive hello from programmer
2018-01-28 17.18.47.155: Lumia disconnected
2018-01-28 17.18.52.397: Found device on interface: 9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc
2018-01-28 17.18.52.397: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_0421&PID_0714#5&521a615&0&1#{9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc}
2018-01-28 17.18.52.397: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-28 17.18.52.397: Mode: Flash
2018-01-28 17.18.52.498: Custom flash attempt: 7 of 64
2018-01-28 17.18.53.120: Custom flash attempt failed
2018-01-28 17.18.53.120: Error: Flash failed! - 8 -1 0 0 0 0
2018-01-28 17.18.53.120: Error 0x1003: Hash mismatch
2018-01-28 17.18.53.120: Rebooting phone
2018-01-28 17.18.53.187: Lumia disconnected
2018-01-28 17.18.58.739: Found device on interface: 9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc
2018-01-28 17.18.58.739: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_0421&PID_0714#5&521a615&0&1#{9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc}
2018-01-28 17.18.58.739: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-28 17.18.58.739: Mode: Flash
2018-01-28 17.18.58.848: Custom flash attempt: 8 of 64
2018-01-28 17.18.59.492: Custom flash attempt failed
2018-01-28 17.18.59.493: Error: Flash failed! - 8 -1 0 0 0 0
2018-01-28 17.18.59.493: Error 0x1003: Hash mismatch
2018-01-28 17.18.59.493: Rebooting phone
2018-01-28 17.18.59.557: Lumia disconnected
2018-01-28 17.19.05.106: Found device on interface: 9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc
2018-01-28 17.19.05.106: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_0421&PID_0714#5&521a615&0&1#{9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc}
2018-01-28 17.19.05.106: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-28 17.19.05.106: Mode: Flash
2018-01-28 17.19.05.205: Custom flash attempt: 9 of 64
2018-01-28 17.19.05.765: Custom flash attempt failed
2018-01-28 17.19.05.765: Error: Flash failed! - 8 -1 0 0 0 0
2018-01-28 17.19.05.765: Error 0x1005: Data not aligned correctly
2018-01-28 17.19.05.765: Rebooting phone
2018-01-28 17.19.05.800: Lumia disconnected
2018-01-28 17.19.06.179: Found device on interface: 86e0d1e0-8089-11d0-9ce4-08003e301f73
2018-01-28 17.19.06.180: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_05C6&PID_9008#5&521a615&0&1#{86e0d1e0-8089-11d0-9ce4-08003e301f73}
2018-01-28 17.19.06.180: Connected device: Lumia
2018-01-28 17.19.06.180: Mode: Qualcomm Emergency Download 9008
2018-01-28 17.19.06.180: Sending programmer: C:\ProgramData\WPInternals\Repository\RM-1072\MPRG8x26_fh.ede
2018-01-28 17.19.06.180: Protocol: 0x00000002
2018-01-28 17.19.06.180: Supported: 0x00000001
2018-01-28 17.19.06.180: MaxLength: 0x00000400
2018-01-28 17.19.06.180: Mode: 0x00000000
2018-01-28 17.19.06.199: Programmer loaded into phone memory
2018-01-28 17.19.06.199: Starting programmer
2018-01-28 17.19.06.199: Programmer being launched on phone
2018-01-28 17.19.06.199: Wait to transfer control to programmer
2018-01-28 17.19.06.704: Send first hello to programmer
2018-01-28 17.19.07.208: First hello from PC accepted by programmer
2018-01-28 17.19.07.714: Error: Tyypin . poikkeus.
2018-01-28 17.19.07.715: Tyypin . poikkeus.


----------



## Attez (Feb 3, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> Fix for the "." exception on 640 devices is on the way, be patient

Click to collapse



Ok, what about the problem while WPI crashes when trying to unlock bootloader?


----------



## jethro tarw (Feb 3, 2018)

Attez said:


> Ok, what about the problem while WPI crashes when trying to unlock bootloader?

Click to collapse



based on your log, i'd try different usb cable, nokia genuine are good. or different usb port/pc.

but this error may have saved you from disaster. maybe you should wait for next WPI update...


----------



## kukmikuk (Feb 3, 2018)

Attez said:


> I got exception "." during bootloader unlock on Windows Phone 8.1. Device is Lumia 640 LTE. My phone didn't booted anymore (was stuck in flash mode), but I fixed it with WDRT. Then I upgraded to Windows 10 Mobile and tried to unlock bootloader again but now I didn't got exception "." anymore but WPI crashed immediately when tried to unlock bootloader.  Phone didn't booted up again (was stuck in flash mode), but I fixed it with WDRT. On Windows 10 Mobile WPI log file just says:
> Error: Bad FFU file:
> 
> 
> Which OS on PC, 32bit or 64bit? I had same problems on 32bit, when try on 64 bit with Win10 FCU, I had success with unlock bootloader Lumia 640

Click to collapse


----------



## Attez (Feb 3, 2018)

kukmikuk said:


> Which OS on PC, 32bit or 64bit? I had same problems on 32bit, when try on 64 bit with Win10 FCU, I had success with unlock bootloader Lumia 640

Click to collapse



64bit. With different PC the problem still occurs and with different USB cable.


----------



## jethro tarw (Feb 3, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> I have seen a hash mismatch message in the log too, that means you have the wrong emergency programmer downloaded. This is a common problem, as the original ones are messed up too, and even lumiafirmware.com has the wrong ones for most 640 variants

Click to collapse



the hash mismatch in Attez's logs are normal, it's part of the bruteforce unlock of the bootloader.


----------



## culot (Feb 4, 2018)

"Ya though it be nice if there was a warning on the program about devices with reset protection which there was not on the notes"


Hmmm, my device is not listed on MS's reset protect device list after flashing via this tool. So pretty much boned?  Darn. Only a 640, not a big loss, but disappointing.


----------



## Attez (Feb 4, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> I have seen a hash mismatch message in the log too, that means you have the wrong emergency programmer downloaded. This is a common problem, as the original ones are messed up too, and even lumiafirmware.com has the wrong ones for most 640 variants

Click to collapse



If I have wrong emergency programmer downloaded how I can find the working one?


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 4, 2018)

Go here https://repairavoidance.blob.core.w...gencyFlash/RM-1017/emergency_flash_config.xml
and change in the address bar the name off your phone, by example RM-1067 if you own an lumia 640 xl DS. Save the page text as xml file.


----------



## jethro tarw (Feb 4, 2018)

Attez said:


> If I have wrong emergency programmer downloaded how I can find the working one?

Click to collapse



you DO NOT have the wrong programmer. Read what I have said.


----------



## devilrex (Feb 5, 2018)

BUG on WPI2.3  >  Enable Root Access on ROM images...... SOLVED


----------



## RomLord14495 (Feb 5, 2018)

Any one want to make Rom based off Windows 10 arm


----------



## devilrex (Feb 5, 2018)

*A quick tutorial of installing Windows RT 8.1 on recent Lumia*​
https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...ick-tutorial-installing-windows-rt-8-t3745210​


----------



## titi66200 (Feb 5, 2018)

Windows Phone Internals 2.4 works fine on my 950XL.
Thanks


----------



## djtonka (Feb 5, 2018)

devilrex said:


> *A quick tutorial of installing Windows RT 8.1 on recent Lumia*​
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...ick-tutorial-installing-windows-rt-8-t3745210​

Click to collapse



What about tutorial of using it


----------



## Sebasssss (Feb 5, 2018)

Unfortunately I am having bad luck unlocking my Lumia 950. While unlocking I suddenly got a bad pipe error.

It is now stuck on flash mode and won't boot to normal mode.

Pastbin: https://pastebin.ca/3968835


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Feb 5, 2018)

Sebasssss said:


> Unfortunately I am having bad luck unlocking my Lumia 950. While unlocking I suddenly got a bad pipe error.
> 
> It is now stuck on flash mode and won't boot to normal mode.
> 
> Pastbin: https://pastebin.ca/3968835

Click to collapse



Same to me, flash stock rom with wp internals, send log which is in C:\ProgramData\WPinternals\WPinternals.log to http://filebin.net send the link to @Heathcliff74 and wait for instructions from him...


----------



## Saragossa (Feb 5, 2018)

Sebasssss said:


> Unfortunately I am having bad luck unlocking my Lumia 950. While unlocking I suddenly got a bad pipe error.
> 
> It is now stuck on flash mode and won't boot to normal mode.
> 
> Pastbin: https://pastebin.ca/3968835

Click to collapse



Yeah! Me too! "Failed to write to pipe: 4E4F4B56" Lumia 550


----------



## kukmikuk (Feb 5, 2018)

When I have selected download Emergency files on WPI 2.4 for Lumia 640 LTE (RM-1072), I saw RM1113_fh.edp instead of RM1072_fh.edp. Is it correct??


----------



## kukmikuk (Feb 5, 2018)

With new WPI 2.4, trying disable root, relock bootloader and again unlock bootloader and enable root access on my Lumia 640 LTE. Everything works ok.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 5, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> Windows Phone Internals 2.4

Click to collapse



I want it too 

Found it: https://wpinternals.net/index.php/downloads


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Feb 5, 2018)

Sebasssss said:


> Unfortunately I am having bad luck unlocking my Lumia 950. While unlocking I suddenly got a bad pipe error.
> 
> It is now stuck on flash mode and won't boot to normal mode.
> 
> Pastbin: https://pastebin.ca/3968835

Click to collapse





Saragossa said:


> Yeah! Me too! "Failed to write to pipe: 4E4F4B56" Lumia 550

Click to collapse



On command-line type:

```
WPinternals.exe /FindFlashingProfileExperimental
```
Let me know the results.

René


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Feb 5, 2018)

devilrex said:


> Flashed stock FFU and at moment have WM 8.1 but unlock process is freezed at 9%
> Need to re-flash stock rom !!!

Click to collapse



This can happen if you run other processes that access the phone at the same time. Like WDRT. This can mess up communications with the phone.


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Feb 5, 2018)

devilrex said:


> Same error flashing Rom images:
> 
> 
> Applicazione: WPinternals.exe
> ...

Click to collapse



Try again with WPI 2.4.


----------



## the_R4K_ (Feb 5, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> Because why would we do it before fixing 520/525?
> 720 support only got added because the 520 builds worked on it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I just edit and compile grub...
This file from this post.


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Feb 5, 2018)

jethro tarw said:


> Can WPI have a feature added where it allows you to output the payload to disk so it can be flashed in emergency mode with thor2. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Lol. No!

Windows Phone Internals uses highly specialized flashing techniques to accomplish the unlocks. Thor2 can only flash regular emergency images and ffu's. My tool can flash unsigned data to any location of the phone. I use combination of many, many hacks to make this all possible. So it is not possible to dump something to a file and let Thor2 flash it.


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Feb 5, 2018)

mrchezco1995 said:


> Heyya @Heathcliff74, Thanks for releasing this great tool! While I am excited to unlock my 535's bootloader, I came to one problem where it says Failed to Write pipe while doing the Part 2 of the unlocking process, enabling mass storage mode. Any ideas what caused that? I'm running 10.0.10586.107 on my 535.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On command-line type:

```
WPinternals.exe /FindFlashingProfileExperimental
```
Let me know the results.

René


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Feb 5, 2018)

McShaz said:


> @NIKOSXRI Do you can unlock your 950 DS??
> I tried in 3 times and the error always is the same.
> Thank's

Click to collapse



Fixed in version 2.4. Try again!


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Feb 5, 2018)

nate0 said:


> What boot mode allows charging?  Maybe my uefi/efisp is messed up a bit?
> Long story, but I messed up the partitions on my 1520 (32GB) while in mass storage mode.  I have a 16GB 1520 that I mounted in mass storage mode and raw copied it to the 32GB model.  I had to play around with the partitions a bit and it boots now, but fails to load the OS at the Windows logo and reboots continually.  The battery drains even while connected. Could the eMMC be off too?  For now I am just trying to charge it back up, and have a PS loop running a thor2 rnd mode command to charge it, but it is taking a long time.  Up 3% in 2 hrs...could be a while, at least it is charging now

Click to collapse



Disconnect phone. In WPI go to manual mode. It will say "Waiting for connection". There is a link "Interrupt boot". Click that. Connect phone. The phone will go into flash mode. There it will charge.


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Feb 5, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> C·ant root EFIESP.bin dumped from lumia530 ffu.

Click to collapse



Correct. That is not possible. The SecureBoot Hack for bootloaders of Spec B Lumia's is too complex to be applied on mounted images. Version 2.4 has a proper warning for it. Instead you'll have to unlock the phone and then use the "Build and capture" technique to create a custom ROM from it. That technique is described on the Getting Started page of the tool. Or you take a look at this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9ZImDdpX9s.


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Feb 5, 2018)

--


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 5, 2018)

Thank you. all i want is to properly boot after hard reset or update install.


----------



## eKoKnight (Feb 5, 2018)

lol I cant even run WPInternals 2.4 Windows defender is flagging it as virus and deletes it from my computer when I try to run it. -.-

P.S. nevermind just turn off Windows defender now goingn to try it on my Lumia 950 At&t even though its locked thankfully there a work around to bypass FRP


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Feb 5, 2018)

fwtrtdfdgh said:


> Nop. Absolutely no luck with 950 RM-1104 and 950 XL RM-1085 so not all of them.

Click to collapse



Fixed in version 2.4. Try again.


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Feb 5, 2018)

ahsan547 said:


> Again! Not working with lumia 540 RM-1141.
> Tried with Stock & l550.ffu
> can't unlock BL , ROOT ACCESS, MASS STORAGE.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download version 2.4. On command-line type:

```
WPinternals.exe /FindFlashingProfileExperimental
```
Let me know the results.

René


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Feb 5, 2018)

kukmikuk said:


> My experience with L640: trying on PC with win10 rs1 32bit - pipe errors etc. On another PC with Win 10 64bit 1709 (16299.192) working ok, for the first time finding profile and then unlock bl, root and mass. Next unlock and relock was faster - probably profile was saved as djtonka writes above...

Click to collapse



Profiling data is indeed saved. For Lumia 640 you may want to redownload the emergency file using WPI 2.4. Because emergency files are mixed up by Microsoft and WPI 2.4 tries to download the correct files (different names).


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Feb 5, 2018)

dastolly said:


> It does say it is already unlocked, and I agree with your assessment.  Any thoughts on getting out of this predicament?

Click to collapse



"Restore bootloader" functionality is also improved in version 2.4. You may want to try this version to restore the bootloader.


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Feb 5, 2018)

jethro tarw said:


> if you can flash the uefi partition on your phone, then all you need is this to build the kernel https://developer.qualcomm.com/download/db410c/little-kernel-boot-loader-overview.pdf
> 
> but the problem most of us are facing is that we don't have access to flash the uefi partition.
> 
> and we can't wipe those phones either since we don't have the board support packages for the soc's..

Click to collapse



The UEFI partition can be replaced on Lumia's with bootlaoder Spec A. Not on Lumia's with bootloader Spec B! This is because SecureBoot Hack v2 works entirely different. You can add custom efi's though. Quite a few people already experimenting with this. For example: https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/bds-menu-prototype-devices-t3745288


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Feb 5, 2018)

Attez said:


> I got exception "." during bootloader unlock on Windows Phone 8.1. Device is Lumia 640 LTE. My phone didn't booted anymore (was stuck in flash mode), but I fixed it with WDRT. Then I upgraded to Windows 10 Mobile and tried to unlock bootloader again but now I didn't got exception "." anymore but WPI crashed immediately when tried to unlock bootloader.  Phone didn't booted up again (was stuck in flash mode), but I fixed it with WDRT. On Windows 10 Mobile WPI log file just says:
> Error: Bad FFU file.

Click to collapse



Try again with WPI version 2.4 and let me know the results.


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Feb 5, 2018)

jethro tarw said:


> if windows phone internals would allow us to flash other partitions in the FFU for example plat.bin or uefi.bin like it does EFIESP/MainOS/Data partitions we could bypass this RDC problem in the later model phones.
> 
> that's assuming windows phone internals flashes them in uefi mode and somehow bypasses the RDC authentication issue.
> 
> or windows phone internals rebuilds an FFU and flashes it. in this case same applies, incorporate the option to build other partitions into the FFU.

Click to collapse



WPI is capable of flashing any partition. But to be able to do that it needs at least an FFU with a header which is accepted by the phone. So, there you have the chicken and the egg.


----------



## zombie197 (Feb 5, 2018)

*Fix for Lumia 950/950XL Reset protection?*

@Heathcliff74 Is there a way to fix the reset protection state of 950/950XLs that was worked upon by WPI 2.3? I already think it's screwed, but it would be good to know if there is a way to fix it.


----------



## the_R4K_ (Feb 5, 2018)

my phone unlocked but I can't start unsigned .efi
But I can boot in to Mass Storage and flash\backup partitions...
WPInternals give this info:
Effective bootloader security - Enabled
UEFI - Not blown
Secure Boot platform - Enabled
Effective Secure Boot status - Disabled
PS1 I runed efishell (using bootarm.efi from grub2 for lumas) and try run another .efi but it's give error: "Error reported: Security Violation"
chainloading using grub2 give error too...
PS2 i seen in log. After first unlocking "effective bl security" been disabled but now it's active((


----------



## holistic33 (Feb 6, 2018)

zombie197 said:


> @Heathcliff74 Is there a way to fix the reset protection state of 950/950XLs that was worked upon by WPI 2.3? I already think it's screwed, but it would be good to know if there is a way to fix it.

Click to collapse



same for me.
i had to use interop tools to get my phone working again, not unlock bootloader, reset protection enabled. thanks.


----------



## Midral (Feb 6, 2018)

unlock and root performed on my lumia 950 RM-1104
Effective bootloader security - Enabled
UEFI - Not blown
Secure Boot platform - Enabled
Effective Secure Boot status - Disabled


----------



## holistic33 (Feb 6, 2018)

*Lumia 435 rm-1070 cant unlock bootloader wpi 2.4*

hi @Heathcliff74
i have a lumia 435 rm-1070, this device has not reset protection feature. i tried to unlock bootloader with wpi 2.3 first, now with 2.4 and the result is the same: not valid ffu provided. i downloaded ffu and ede files with wpi (downloaded again with wpi 2.4) 

the log:
2018-02-05 21:12:22.129: Windows Phone Internals version 2.4.6609.40600
2018-02-05 21:12:22.144: Copyright Heathcliff74 / wpinternals.net
2018-02-05 21:12:22.285: Found device on interface: 08324f9c-b621-435c-859b-ae4652481b7c
2018-02-05 21:12:22.285: Device path: \\?\usb#vid_0421&pid_06fc&mi_03#6&2c7110ae&0&0003#{08324f9c-b621-435c-859b-ae4652481b7c}
2018-02-05 21:12:22.285: Connected device: Lumia
2018-02-05 21:12:22.285: Mode: Normal
2018-02-05 21:12:22.925: Operator: MOV-MX
2018-02-05 21:12:22.941: Manufacturer Model Name: RM-1070_1009
2018-02-05 21:12:22.941: Product Code: 059W9F9
2018-02-05 21:12:22.957: Firmware: 02074.00000.15234.28005
2018-02-05 21:12:22.957: IMEI: ***************
2018-02-05 21:12:22.988: Public ID: 90 17 41 D8 3A 17 04 9D E7 4E BF 25 E6 0E FE 63 86 2A 96 C1
2018-02-05 21:12:23.004: Bluetooth MAC: 80 C5 E6 B3 5E F4
2018-02-05 21:12:23.019: WLAN MAC: 80 C5 E6 B5 CE B0
2018-02-05 21:12:23.019: Bootloader Security: Enabled
2018-02-05 21:12:23.035: Simlock: Active
2018-02-05 21:18:55.903: Start unlock. Phone needs to switch to Flash-mode
2018-02-05 21:18:55.903: In order to start unlocking the bootloader, the phone needs to be switched to Flash-mode.
2018-02-05 21:18:57.593: Switching to Flash-mode
2018-02-05 21:18:57.624: Rebooting phone to Flash mode
2018-02-05 21:18:57.640: Rebooting phone to Flash mode...
2018-02-05 21:19:08.803: Lumia disconnected
2018-02-05 21:19:13.657: Found device on interface: 9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc
2018-02-05 21:19:13.657: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_0421&PID_0714#5&1f74503e&0&2#{9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc}
2018-02-05 21:19:13.657: Connected device: Lumia
2018-02-05 21:19:13.657: Mode: Flash
2018-02-05 21:19:15.573: Phone type: RM-1070
2018-02-05 21:19:15.573: Product code: 059W9F9
2018-02-05 21:19:15.573: Root key hash: 80F2F707F2EF1F5650E81C07A552E2B911896BB046EB7D33D699F736B29FF74B
2018-02-05 21:19:15.573: Firmware version: 02074.00000.15234.28000
2018-02-05 21:19:15.573: IMEI: ***************
2018-02-05 21:19:15.573: Flash app: 2.59
2018-02-05 21:19:15.573: Flash protocol: 2.34
2018-02-05 21:19:15.573: SecureBoot: Enabled
2018-02-05 21:19:15.573: Flash app security: Enabled (FFU security: Enabled, RDC: Not found, Authenticated: False)
2018-02-05 21:19:15.573: JTAG: Disabled
2018-02-05 21:19:44.398: Adding FFU to repository: C:\ProgramData\WPInternals\Repository\RM-1070\RM1070_02074.00000.15234.28005_RETAIL_prod_signed_1009_02ACC4_000-MX_MV.ffu
2018-02-05 21:19:44.398: Platform ID: Nokia.MSM8210.P6200
2018-02-05 21:19:44.398: Firmware version: 02074.00000.15234.28000
2018-02-05 21:19:44.398: OS version: 6.3.9651.2
2018-02-05 21:19:44.429: Adding emergency files to repository: C:\ProgramData\WPInternals\Repository\RM-1070\MPRG8x12_fh.ede
2018-02-05 21:19:44.429: Type: RM-1070
2018-02-05 21:19:44.429: Unlock Bootloader
2018-02-05 21:19:44.429: Processing resources:
2018-02-05 21:19:44.429: Profile FFU: C:\ProgramData\WPInternals\Repository\RM-1070\RM1070_02074.00000.15234.28005_RETAIL_prod_signed_1009_02ACC4_000-MX_MV.ffu
2018-02-05 21:19:44.429: EDE file: C:\ProgramData\WPInternals\Repository\RM-1070\MPRG8x12_fh.ede
2018-02-05 21:19:44.898: Error: El valor no puede ser nulo.
Nombre del parmetro: No FFU with supported OS version was provided
2018-02-05 21:19:44.898: El valor no puede ser nulo.
Nombre del parámetro: No FFU with supported OS version was provided
2018-02-05 21:19:47.548: Security flags: 0x00004BFF
2018-02-05 21:19:47.579: Platform Name: Nokia.MSM8210.P6200.1.1
2018-02-05 21:19:47.595: Public ID: 90 17 41 D8 3A 17 04 9D E7 4E BF 25 E6 0E FE 63 86 2A 96 C1
2018-02-05 21:19:47.626: Root Key Hash: 80 F2 F7 07 F2 EF 1F 56 50 E8 1C 07 A5 52 E2 B9 11 89 6B B0 46 EB 7D 33 D6 99 F7 36 B2 9F F7 4B
2018-02-05 21:19:47.626: Platform Secure Boot Status: True
2018-02-05 21:19:47.626: Uefi Secure Boot Status: True
2018-02-05 21:19:47.626: Effective Secure Boot Status: True
2018-02-05 21:19:47.626: Bootloader Security Qfuse Status: True
2018-02-05 21:19:47.626: Bootloader Security Authentication Status: False
2018-02-05 21:19:47.626: Bootloader Security Rdc Status: False
2018-02-05 21:19:47.626: Effective Bootloader Security Status: True
2018-02-05 21:19:47.626: Native Debug Status: False
2018-02-05 21:19:47.689: Bootloader: Lumia Bootloader Spec B
2018-02-05 21:19:47.689: ProductCode: 059W9F9
2018-02-05 21:19:47.689: ProductType: RM-1070
2018-02-05 21:20:09.353: FFU not added, because it was already present in the repository.
2018-02-05 21:20:09.353: Emergency files not added, because they were already present in the repository.
2018-02-05 21:20:09.400: FFU not added, because it was already present in the repository.
2018-02-05 21:20:09.400: Unlock Bootloader
2018-02-05 21:20:09.400: Processing resources:
2018-02-05 21:20:09.400: Profile FFU: C:\ProgramData\WPInternals\Repository\RM-1070\RM1070_02074.00000.15234.28005_RETAIL_prod_signed_1009_02ACC4_000-MX_MV.ffu
2018-02-05 21:20:09.400: EDE file: C:\ProgramData\WPInternals\Repository\RM-1070\MPRG8x12_fh.ede
2018-02-05 21:20:09.400: FFU with supported OS version: C:\ProgramData\WPInternals\Repository\RM-1070\RM1070_02074.00000.15234.28005_RETAIL_prod_signed_1009_02ACC4_000-MX_MV.ffu
2018-02-05 21:20:10.181: Error: El valor no puede ser nulo.Nombre del parmetro: No FFU with supported OS version was provided
2018-02-05 21:20:10.181: El valor no puede ser nulo.
Nombre del parámetro: No FFU with supported OS version was provided
2018-02-05 21:20:31.836: FFU not added, because it was already present in the repository.
2018-02-05 21:20:31.836: Emergency files not added, because they were already present in the repository.
2018-02-05 21:20:31.883: FFU not added, because it was already present in the repository.
2018-02-05 21:20:31.883: Unlock Bootloader
2018-02-05 21:20:31.883: Processing resources:
2018-02-05 21:20:31.883: Profile FFU: C:\ProgramData\WPInternals\Repository\RM-1070\RM1070_02074.00000.15234.28005_RETAIL_prod_signed_1009_02ACC4_000-MX_MV.ffu
2018-02-05 21:20:31.883: EDE file: C:\ProgramData\WPInternals\Repository\RM-1070\MPRG8x12_fh.ede
2018-02-05 21:20:31.883: FFU with supported OS version: C:\ProgramData\WPInternals\Repository\RM-1070\RM1070_02074.00000.15234.28005_RETAIL_prod_signed_1009_02ACC4_000-MX_MV.ffu
2018-02-05 21:20:32.554: Error: El valor no puede ser nulo.Nombre del parmetro: No FFU with supported OS version was provided
2018-02-05 21:20:32.554: El valor no puede ser nulo.
Nombre del parámetro: No FFU with supported OS version was provided
2018-02-05 21:22:46.789: Rebooting phone to Normal mode
2018-02-05 21:22:46.789: Rebooting phone to Normal mode...
2018-02-05 21:22:46.860: Lumia disconnected
2018-02-05 21:22:51.612: Found device on interface: 9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc
2018-02-05 21:22:51.612: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_0421&PID_0714#5&1f74503e&0&2#{9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc}
2018-02-05 21:22:51.612: Connected device: Lumia
2018-02-05 21:22:51.612: Mode: Bootloader
2018-02-05 21:23:02.420: Lumia disconnected
2018-02-05 21:23:23.030: Found device on interface: 08324f9c-b621-435c-859b-ae4652481b7c
2018-02-05 21:23:23.030: Device path: \\?\USB#VID_0421&PID_06FC&MI_03#6&2c7110ae&0&0003#{08324f9c-b621-435c-859b-ae4652481b7c}
2018-02-05 21:23:23.030: Connected device: Lumia
2018-02-05 21:23:23.030: Mode: Normal
2018-02-05 21:23:23.223: Operator: MOV-MX
2018-02-05 21:23:23.241: Manufacturer Model Name: RM-1070_1009
2018-02-05 21:23:23.299: Product Code: 059W9F9
2018-02-05 21:23:23.308: Firmware: 02074.00000.15234.28005
2018-02-05 21:23:23.319: IMEI: ***************
2018-02-05 21:23:23.325: Public ID: 90 17 41 D8 3A 17 04 9D E7 4E BF 25 E6 0E FE 63 86 2A 96 C1
2018-02-05 21:23:23.328: Bluetooth MAC: 80 C5 E6 B3 5E F4
2018-02-05 21:23:23.338: WLAN MAC: 80 C5 E6 B5 CE B0
2018-02-05 21:23:23.360: Bootloader Security: Enabled
2018-02-05 21:23:23.384: Simlock: Active
2018-02-05 21:37:43.283: Windows Phone Internals version 2.4.6609.40600
2018-02-05 21:37:43.283: Copyright Heathcliff74 / wpinternals.net
2018-02-05 21:37:43.392: Found device on interface: 08324f9c-b621-435c-859b-ae4652481b7c
2018-02-05 21:37:43.392: Device path: \\?\usb#vid_0421&pid_06fc&mi_03#6&2c7110ae&0&0003#{08324f9c-b621-435c-859b-ae4652481b7c}
2018-02-05 21:37:43.392: Connected device: Lumia
2018-02-05 21:37:43.392: Mode: Normal
2018-02-05 21:37:44.001: Operator: MOV-MX
2018-02-05 21:37:44.017: Manufacturer Model Name: RM-1070_1009
2018-02-05 21:37:44.017: Product Code: 059W9F9
2018-02-05 21:37:44.017: Firmware: 02074.00000.15234.28005
2018-02-05 21:37:44.048: IMEI: ***************
2018-02-05 21:37:44.064: Public ID: 90 17 41 D8 3A 17 04 9D E7 4E BF 25 E6 0E FE 63 86 2A 96 C1
2018-02-05 21:37:44.080: Bluetooth MAC: 80 C5 E6 B3 5E F4
2018-02-05 21:37:44.111: WLAN MAC: 80 C5 E6 B5 CE B0
2018-02-05 21:37:44.142: Bootloader Security: Enabled
2018-02-05 21:37:44.142: Simlock: Active
2018-02-05 22:17:08.278: Windows Phone Internals version 2.4.6609.40600
2018-02-05 22:17:08.278: Copyright Heathcliff74 / wpinternals.net
2018-02-05 22:17:08.450: Found device on interface: 08324f9c-b621-435c-859b-ae4652481b7c
2018-02-05 22:17:08.450: Device path: \\?\usb#vid_0421&pid_06fc&mi_03#6&2c7110ae&0&0003#{08324f9c-b621-435c-859b-ae4652481b7c}
2018-02-05 22:17:08.450: Connected device: Lumia
2018-02-05 22:17:08.450: Mode: Normal
2018-02-05 22:17:09.169: Operator: MOV-MX
2018-02-05 22:17:09.169: Manufacturer Model Name: RM-1070_1009
2018-02-05 22:17:09.184: Product Code: 059W9F9
2018-02-05 22:17:09.184: Firmware: 02074.00000.15234.28005
2018-02-05 22:17:09.200: IMEI: ***************
2018-02-05 22:17:09.216: Public ID: 90 17 41 D8 3A 17 04 9D E7 4E BF 25 E6 0E FE 63 86 2A 96 C1
2018-02-05 22:17:09.231: Bluetooth MAC: 80 C5 E6 B3 5E F4
2018-02-05 22:17:09.263: WLAN MAC: 80 C5 E6 B5 CE B0
2018-02-05 22:17:09.294: Bootloader Security: Enabled
2018-02-05 22:17:09.294: Simlock: Active


----------



## Hikey (Feb 6, 2018)

*reset protection tempered*

Tried to bootloader relock my reset protection tempered Lumia 640 (RM-1073) with wpinternal2.4, the reset protection still on...
The FRP was switched on by wpinternal2.3 by mistake, my IMEI is not listed on MS database... Help please...   :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## XDASumiaki (Feb 6, 2018)

*XD*

Thor2 has an option to do this: 

Removes secure boot configuration policy: thor2.exe -mode rnd -remove_sbcp -skip_gpt_check -skip_com_scan

Ever someone managed to get this work? Because i couldnt... I now try it with unlocked bootloader...
This is the function to remove the bootloader's integrity checks / security key, in theory...


----------



## jpelli (Feb 6, 2018)

So how would one go about installing Windows Mobile Adaptation Kit on a say Lumia 550?


----------



## ahsan547 (Feb 6, 2018)

Wpi 2.4 Crashes at startup


----------



## djtonka (Feb 6, 2018)

You all unlocking it, what next?

---------- Post added at 08:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------

Just done 640 but is pointless doing any attempt for custom while when device is open for official way to any upgrade


----------



## milkyway1234 (Feb 6, 2018)

djtonka said:


> You all unlocking it, what next?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------
> 
> Just done 640 but is pointless doing any attempt for custom while when device is open for official way to any upgrade

Click to collapse



I used Mass Storage Mode to swap out the hosts file. Now I have a working adblocker on my 950


----------



## eKoKnight (Feb 6, 2018)

Hey Heathcliff74, Please is there a fix to turn off reset protection after what you software has caused to many Lumia phones? It be nice if you could build a program that does a cross scan between each device IMEI and upon Microsoft Reset protection status site that states on there site that is off which will force it off on a phone that should have been off? Or  at least give us something were we can disable Reset Protection. The bypass solution is a pain even though that works. Though not idea to do for any owner of a Lumia especially for us Lumia 950/XL owners.


----------



## spavlin (Feb 6, 2018)

2018-02-05 13:33:52.986: Windows Phone Internals version 2.4.6609.40600
2018-02-05 13:33:53.002: Copyright Heathcliff74 / wpinternals.net
2018-02-05 13:33:53.205: Found device on interface: 86e0d1e0-8089-11d0-9ce4-08003e301f73
2018-02-05 13:33:53.205: Device path: \\?\usb#vid_05c6&pid_9006&mi_00#6&2d0cb51d&2&0000#{86e0d1e0-8089-11d0-9ce4-08003e301f73}
2018-02-05 13:33:53.205: Connected device: Lumia
2018-02-05 13:33:53.205: Mode: Qualcomm Emergency 9006
2018-02-05 13:33:58.096: Found device on interface: 53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b
2018-02-05 13:33:58.096: Device path: \\?\usbstor#disk&ven_qualcomm&prod_mmc_storage&rev_1.00#7&14ad7efe&0&1234567890abcdef&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}
2018-02-05 13:33:58.096: Connected device: Lumia
2018-02-05 13:33:58.096: Mode: Mass storage mode
2018-02-05 13:34:09.502: *Последовательность не содержит элементов*
2018-02-05 13:34:09.502: *The sequence does not contain any elements*
*& Can not enable Enable Root Access*

*OSFMount:*

```
2018-02-05 13:22:14.761: Windows Phone Internals version 2.4.6609.40600
2018-02-05 13:22:14.776: Copyright Heathcliff74 / wpinternals.net
2018-02-05 13:23:13.948: Enable Root Access on EFIESP...
2018-02-05 13:23:14.234: Attempt patch: SecureBootHack-V1-EFIESP
2018-02-05 13:23:14.781: Pattern: 0, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:14.781: Pattern: 1, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:14.781: Pattern: 2, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:14.781: Pattern: 3, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:14.781: Pattern: 4, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:14.781: Pattern: 5, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:14.781: Pattern: 6, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:14.781: Pattern: 7, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:14.781: Pattern: 8, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:14.781: Pattern: 9, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:14.781: Pattern: 10, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:14.781: Pattern: 11, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:14.781: Pattern: 12, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:14.781: Pattern: 13, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:14.781: Pattern: 14, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:14.781: Pattern: 15, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:14.781: Pattern: 16, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:14.937: Pattern: 17, 1
2018-02-05 13:23:14.937: Pattern: 18, 1
2018-02-05 13:23:14.937: Pattern: 19, 1
2018-02-05 13:23:14.937: Pattern: 20, 1
2018-02-05 13:23:14.937: Pattern: 21, 1
2018-02-05 13:23:14.937: Pattern: 22, 1
2018-02-05 13:23:14.937: Apply: 10.0.15254.158
2018-02-05 13:23:15.241: Enable Root Access on MainOS...
2018-02-05 13:23:15.241: Attempt patch: RootAccess-MainOS
2018-02-05 13:23:15.677: Pattern: 0, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.721: Pattern: 1, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.721: Pattern: 2, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.742: Pattern: 3, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.742: Pattern: 4, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.742: Pattern: 5, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.742: Pattern: 6, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.742: Pattern: 7, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.742: Pattern: 8, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.742: Pattern: 9, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.768: Pattern: 10, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.864: Pattern: 11, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.864: Pattern: 12, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.864: Pattern: 13, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.864: Pattern: 14, 1
2018-02-05 13:23:15.864: Pattern: 15, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.864: Pattern: 16, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.864: Pattern: 17, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.864: Pattern: 18, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.864: Pattern: 19, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.864: Pattern: 20, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.865: Pattern: 21, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.865: Pattern: 22, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:15.974: Apply: 10.0.15254.158
2018-02-05 13:23:16.858: Attempt patch: SecureBootHack-MainOS
2018-02-05 13:23:16.940: Pattern: 0, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.973: Pattern: 1, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 2, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 3, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 4, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 5, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 6, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 7, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 8, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 9, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 10, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 11, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 12, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 13, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 14, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 15, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 16, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 17, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 18, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 19, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 20, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 21, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 22, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Pattern: 23, 0
2018-02-05 13:23:16.974: Apply: 10.0.15254.158
2018-02-05 13:23:17.026: Root Access successfully enabled!
```
But can not enable FULL Root Access & BootLoop after flash


----------



## djtonka (Feb 6, 2018)

eKoKnight said:


> Hey Heathcliff74, Please is there a fix to turn off reset protection after what you software has caused to many Lumia phones? It be nice if you could build a program that does a cross scan between each device IMEI and upon Microsoft Reset protection status site that states on there site that is off which will force it off on a phone that should have been off? Or  at least give us something were we can disable Reset Protection. The bypass solution is a pain even though that works. Though not idea to do for any owner of a Lumia especially for us Lumia 950/XL owners.

Click to collapse



check it first before it as FAQ ask

---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------




holistic33 said:


> hi @Heathcliff74
> not valid ffu provided..

Click to collapse



read it again and again until you understend

---------- Post added at 11:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




milkyway1234 said:


> I used Mass Storage Mode to swap out the hosts file. Now I have a working adblocker on my 950

Click to collapse



wow, I am speechless. Do not forget contribute to developer.


----------



## eKoKnight (Feb 6, 2018)

djtonka said:


> check it first before it as FAQ ask
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its not in Faq. That is why im asking...


----------



## ahsan547 (Feb 6, 2018)

On my pc wpi 2.3 works great but everytime 2.4 crashes after the getting started window. I cant even use command of wpi. It says: The RPC server is unavailable


----------



## djtonka (Feb 6, 2018)

Is anyone trying make reg modified to be permanently changed after reset on x5x devices or just me? Will release ROM v2 for 830 with this little helper.


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Feb 6, 2018)

eKoKnight said:


> Hey Heathcliff74, Please is there a fix to turn off reset protection after what you software has caused to many Lumia phones? It be nice if you could build a program that does a cross scan between each device IMEI and upon Microsoft Reset protection status site that states on there site that is off which will force it off on a phone that should have been off? Or  at least give us something were we can disable Reset Protection. The bypass solution is a pain even though that works. Though not idea to do for any owner of a Lumia especially for us Lumia 950/XL owners.

Click to collapse



Wow, wow, wow! Hold it right there! The tool is full of warnings. And when you started the tool for the first time, you agreed to the Disclaimer. This text is a part of the Disclaimer-text of the Windows Phone Internals tool:



> This software is a "proof of concept" tool which uses dangerous and largely untested techniques on Windows Phones ("Target Devices"). By using this tool the target device may start showing unstable behavior and crashes. There is significant and real potential that irreversible permanent damage will occur on some devices. As such this tool must only be used against target devices which it is acceptable for such damage to occur (for example retired devices used only for test purposes). This tool should not be used against target devices, which are intended as your primary means of telecommunications, because in some circumstances you may not be able to place calls (including calls for emergency services), or you may experience increased data charges. Use of this tool may void the warranty of any chosen target device.

Click to collapse



It is not my software who caused problems. You took the risk and used the software on your phone. So YOU caused the problem and YOU are responsible for the problem!

That said, I investigated the issue. Reset Protection is only present on US phones. So I was not aware of how it could be triggered, because I am not from the US. To prevent the issue, I made changes to WPinternals 2.4. It will try to backup the Reset Protection Response Data and restore it when the bootloader is restored. So there should be no new cases of this problem when using version 2.4.

There are a couple of ways to get around Reset Protection. Some people already succeeded by using a certain ROM version in combination with Interop Tools but that is indeed very cumbersome. I contact users all the time to help with various problems. Not because I feel obliged. Just because I want to help.

René


----------



## darkblue_t1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks a lot Heathcliff74 my L950 RM 1118 unlocked easily


----------



## Sebasssss (Feb 6, 2018)

Heathcliff74 said:


> On command-line type:
> 
> ```
> WPinternals.exe /FindFlashingProfileExperimental
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your response.

Pastebin: https://paste.ee/p/2VLHO (first attempted command line, ten re-attempted switch to mass storage mode)

Output in console:

PS C:\temp\wpinternals24> .\WPinternals.exe /FindFlashingProfileExperimental
Windows Phone Internals version 2.4.6609.40600
PS C:\temp\wpinternals24> pinternals.net0
Connected device: Lumia
Mode: Flashsh: 9CFA9ADB101CE41EC5E0B4BF586BCD37A4BA931FD975F99952485FEF0E7BDFA4
Find Flashing Profile78.00053.16236.35000
Phone type: RM-1104 Enabled
Product code: 059X4X7
Root key hash: 9CFA9ADB101CE41EC5E0B4BF586BCD37A4BA931FD975F99952485FEF0E7BDFA4
Firmware version: 01078.00053.16236.35000
Flash app: 2.75
Flash protocol: 2.41eady present for this phone
SecureBoot: Disabled
Flash app security: Enabled
JTAG: Disabled
Flashing Profile already present for this phone


----------



## kgr (Feb 6, 2018)

*delete*


----------



## djtonka (Feb 6, 2018)

There is nothing to be modded


----------



## nate0 (Feb 6, 2018)

djtonka said:


> Is anyone trying make reg modified to be permanently changed after reset on x5x devices or just me? Will release ROM v2 for 830 with this little helper.

Click to collapse



I was planning to do this. But I have only one test 950 XL device at the moment and I have a 650 I have not unlocked yet...
What process were you planning to use?  When I started to build the hive entries on my 640 XL to test (even though it is not an x50 device) I was making import files and then would mount the regback files from mass storage and import.  Is that how it works?  Or can we edit the live files and just copy them there?  I am not certain how provisioning at boot time actually uses the regback directory files...meaning does it see them as whole hives and replace, or only imports it if entries exist?

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------

@Heathcliff74
I saw your post about reset protection and I do understand that Reset Protection being available on a device is region specific.  Is this only at the OS level?  Meaning could one way to get around this, or being doubly safe is by loading a Non-NAM (non-US) FFU first?  Or is there more to it on the N.A. units then that?


----------



## Saragossa (Feb 6, 2018)

Heathcliff74 said:


> On command-line type:
> 
> ```
> WPinternals.exe /FindFlashingProfileExperimental
> ...

Click to collapse



Windows Phone Internals version 2.4.6609.40600
Copyright Heathcliff74 / wpinternals.net
Find Flashing Profile
Waiting for phone to connect...
Connected device: Lumia
Mode: Normal
Rebooting phone to Flash mode
Lumia disconnected
Connected device: Lumia
Mode: Flash
Phone type: RM-1127
Product code: 059X5R5
Root key hash: 56BDC3746226E080146D4D30C8C8432657A5282F050B1994CFE84971C586FAB9
Firmware version: 01078.00042.16352.50000
Flash app: 2.75
Flash protocol: 2.41
SecureBoot: Enabled
Flash app security: Enabled
JTAG: Disabled
Flashing Profile already present for this phone

Thank you!


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Feb 7, 2018)

darkblue_t1 said:


> Thanks a lot Heathcliff74 my L950 RM 1118 unlocked easily

Click to collapse



You did it in 64 or 32 bit pc?


----------



## mayur.3.92 (Feb 8, 2018)

Unlocked my 950XL, what next?


----------



## titi66200 (Feb 8, 2018)

Nothing


----------



## djtonka (Feb 8, 2018)

mayur.3.92 said:


> Unlocked my 950XL, what next?

Click to collapse



Keep reading headlines on gossip websites


----------



## Attez (Feb 9, 2018)

Heathcliff74 said:


> Try again with WPI version 2.4 and let me know the results.

Click to collapse



I successfully unlocked bootloader!


----------



## Attez (Feb 10, 2018)

Attez said:


> I successfully unlocked bootloader!

Click to collapse



But now I can't switch to Label-mode, I get an error message: "Failed to switch to Label mode". Is this normal?


----------



## gus33000 (Feb 10, 2018)

Attez said:


> But now I can't switch to Label-mode, I get an error message: "Failed to switch to Label mode". Is this normal?

Click to collapse



Label mode switching is for older lumias which had MMOS preinstalled on the phone. Newer models don't have it preinstalled and require lumiaphonetestapp to download and flash the mmos wim from flashapp.


----------



## Attez (Feb 10, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Go here https://repairavoidance.blob.core.w...gencyFlash/RM-1017/emergency_flash_config.xml
> and change in the address bar the name off your phone, by example RM-1067 if you own an lumia 640 xl DS. Save the page text as xml file.

Click to collapse



What I need to do with this file?

---------- Post added at 11:47 ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 ----------




gus33000 said:


> Label mode switching is for older lumias which had MMOS preinstalled on the phone. Newer models don't have it preinstalled and require lumiaphonetestapp to download and flash the mmos wim from flashapp.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the information.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 10, 2018)

Attez said:


> What I need to do with this file?

Click to collapse




Nothing. I confused files. Sorry.


----------



## Attez (Feb 10, 2018)

What would be good 3rd party file manager for exploring phone in Mass Storage Mode? Some file manager gives me an error when launching with SYSTEM access (PSTools).

EDIT: Explorer++ seems working


----------



## djtonka (Feb 12, 2018)

Keep exploring and let us know


----------



## WallyCZ (Feb 12, 2018)

Does have someone idea how to figure out this?

NtOpenFile returns 0xD0000034 on trying to open some driver "\Device\...". My assumption is, that it is Code 52 "Windows cannot verify the digital signature for the drivers required for this device". I have added:

```
bcdedit /set testsigning on
```


```
bcdedit /set nointegritychecks on
```

Also I signed driver with makecert & signtool and added certificate to store with 
	
	



```
CertMgr.exe /add CodeSign.cer /s /r localMachine trustedpublisher
```

Still the same. Any suggestion?


----------



## djtonka (Feb 12, 2018)

Turn off the signature check


----------



## titi66200 (Feb 12, 2018)

Read this
https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/tutorial-adding-bcd-entries-lumia-t3748370


----------



## devilrex (Feb 12, 2018)

Heathcliff74 said:


> Try again with WPI 2.4.

Click to collapse



With 2.4 is done


----------



## WallyCZ (Feb 12, 2018)

If you think this:

```
bcdedit.exe -set {default} loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
```

it looks like it does not work for me. Testsigning is on, so it worked, but DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS is still not enabled because SystemStartOptions contains only " TESTSIGNING  NODEBUG                           NOVGA". There should be also DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS, right?

My BCD:

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier              {default}
device                  partition=J:
path                    \windows\system32\boot\winload.efi
description             Windows Loader
locale                  en-US
loadoptions             DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
inherit                 {bootloadersettings}
bootdebug               No
nointegritychecks       Yes
testsigning             Yes
osdevice                partition=J:
systemroot              \windows
bootmenupolicy          Standard
bootstatuspolicy        IgnoreAllFailures
bootlog                 No
debug                   No
ems                     No


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 13, 2018)

The best way (in my opinion, since i had problems unlocking from non-supported builds in older devices) is to first use WDRT and get a clean rom/install of OS, doesn't matter if it goes back to 8.1 or whatever 10 version, once that is done and with a clean rom, then do the bootloader unlock or whatever the person wants to do with WPI, it will work with no problems.


----------



## djtonka (Feb 13, 2018)

Done 7 devices so far. All of them unlocked on the same TH2 build, with no pre-flashing to stock in any case even if was serie x3x x4x.


----------



## mayur.3.92 (Feb 13, 2018)

djtonka said:


> Keep reading headlines on gossip websites

Click to collapse



Was expecting a serious answer


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 13, 2018)

djtonka said:


> Done 7 devices so far. All of them unlocked on the same TH2 build, with no pre-flashing to stock in any case even if was serie x3x x4x.

Click to collapse



Lucky you, i had some problems with unsupported builds, older devices using non-supported w10 builds such as CU or FCU, the way i've got it to work is to roll them back with WDRT with a clean rom and then, using WPI. Got timeout and other stuff with unsupported builds, got them permastuck in flash mode a few times, the WDRT method worked like a charm.


----------



## kukmikuk (Feb 14, 2018)

How about support new build 15254.248 in WPI 2.4?


----------



## sjrmac (Feb 15, 2018)

You all need to stop asking "How about support for this? That?" "Please add this!..." "Fix my phone because reset protection!" "it's all your fault HeathCliff74!"

This software remains usable AT YOUR OWN RISK. @Heathcliff74 works on it with his ways of doing things and probably what makes sense for all of us. HE DOES NOT DO THIS FULL TIME! He cannot literally keep up with all the messages he gets, email, XDA, etc.

Just be thankful you can actually do something with your devices rather than constantly demanding more at every moment you get. It's not like you are paying big $$$ for the software. If you do not understand anything that's being written in this post or in this thread that's even basic technical stuff, you probably should NOT touch this stuff until you educate yourself a bit. I'm not trying to be rude here, but trust me, it helps to be have some knowledge on something before you attempt it 

So please, if you look on @Heathcliff74 Twitter, you can answer a lot of the questions asked here. Actually look before you question something, it saves you time and other people/users time as well. 

Sam


----------



## kukmikuk (Feb 15, 2018)

SJR (Sam) said:


> You all need to stop asking "How about support for this? That?" "Please add this!..." "Fix my phone because reset protection!" "it's all your fault HeathCliff74!"
> 
> This software remains usable AT YOUR OWN RISK. @Heathcliff74 works on it with his ways of doing things and probably what makes sense for all of us. HE DOES NOT DO THIS FULL TIME! He cannot literally keep up with all the messages he gets, email, XDA, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohhh, Sam, I think you don´t understand me. Maybe it´s my english isn´t very good. When I ask something, I understand that Rene did GREAT JOB and I never wanted to urge him. If you mean I did this, I´m very sorry that you are unsatisfied and I say SORRY to YOU and SORRY to Rene. Again, VERY SORRY TO BOTH. Heathcliff74, YOU DID GRAET JOB!


----------



## sjrmac (Feb 15, 2018)

kukmikuk said:


> Ohhh, Sam, I think you don´t understand me. Maybe it´s my english isn´t very good. When I ask something, I understand that Rene did GREAT JOB and I never wanted to urge him. If you mean I did this, I´m very sorry that you are unsatisfied and I say SORRY to YOU and SORRY to Rene. Again, VERY SORRY TO BOTH. Heathcliff74, YOU DID GRAET JOB!

Click to collapse



My intent of the message was so everyone would see it. I didn't point fingers at anyone haha


----------



## asmalldharma (Feb 16, 2018)

I feel like I'm about to answer my own question, but thought I'd ask anyway. Any idea why wpi crashes every time I try to unlock the bootloader with my super cheap $100 windows tablet?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 16, 2018)

You put wpi on white list of your antivirus?


----------



## asmalldharma (Feb 16, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> You put wpi on white list of your antivirus?

Click to collapse



Nah, couldn't even install it without doing that. 
It reboots the phone to flash mode just fine, but after I select the ffu/emergency file and tell it to unlock, it spits out some letter/number combo error message and the only option kills the app entirely.

Edit: might be a driver error. More likely a user error, though.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 16, 2018)

asmalldharma said:


> Nah, couldn't even install it without doing that.
> It reboots the phone to flash mode just fine, but after I select the ffu/emergency file and tell it to unlock, it spits out some letter/number combo error message and the only option kills the app entirely.
> 
> Edit: might be a driver error. More likely a user error, though.

Click to collapse



Which model is it?  Check your device manager to see if anything is out of sorts...I have had that happen when my lumia device was not recognized properly in device manager.  At one point I had to uninstall/delete the driver(s) that were being loaded and removed it from Devices under control panel.  Then when I plugged the phone in it discovered the correct drivers or I manually installed them.


----------



## asmalldharma (Feb 16, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Which model is it?  Check your device manager to see if anything is out of sorts...I have had that happen when my lumia device was not recognized properly in device manager.  At one point I had to uninstall/delete the driver(s) that were being loaded and removed it from Devices under control panel.  Then when I plugged the phone in it discovered the correct drivers or I manually installed them.

Click to collapse



The phone is a 640, the tablet is a nextbook Walmart special. I messed with the drivers a bunch trying to fix an old android htc m8 so I'm going to try that first. 

It's a generic error code 0xe0434352. I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling USB drivers, .Net framework fixer, system scan (which found errors but didn't fix my problem), check disk utility, clean boot. My google fu is usually pretty good, but nothing I've found seems to work. Beginning to think I'm going to have to set up my tower PC finally (OHGODTHEUPDATES) so I can try on a real computer.


----------



## c:/Lumia (Feb 20, 2018)

asmalldharma said:


> The phone is a 640, the tablet is a nextbook Walmart special. I messed with the drivers a bunch trying to fix an old android htc m8 so I'm going to try that first.
> 
> It's a generic error code 0xe0434352. I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling USB drivers, .Net framework fixer, system scan (which found errors but didn't fix my problem), check disk utility, clean boot. My google fu is usually pretty good, but nothing I've found seems to work. Beginning to think I'm going to have to set up my tower PC finally (OHGODTHEUPDATES) so I can try on a real computer.

Click to collapse



driver issues whats the problem


----------



## asmalldharma (Feb 20, 2018)

Would driver issues let my laptop reboot the phone to flash mode then cause wpi to crash?


----------



## c:/Lumia (Feb 20, 2018)

asmalldharma said:


> Would driver issues let my laptop reboot the phone to flash mode then cause wpi to crash?

Click to collapse



just reinstall windows device recovery tool
 it will download all the drivers u need

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------




c:/Lumia said:


> just reinstall windows device recovery tool
> it will download all the drivers u need

Click to collapse



heres the link if u need it http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=522381


----------



## asmalldharma (Feb 22, 2018)

c:/Lumia said:


> just reinstall windows device recovery tool
> it will download all the drivers u need
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried. Failed.


----------



## jethro tarw (Feb 22, 2018)

SJR (Sam) said:


> My intent of the message was so everyone would see it. I didn't point fingers at anyone haha

Click to collapse



i dont think you are right. I've gained a lot of knowledge asking such questions. surely knowledge is a point here.


----------



## sjrmac (Feb 22, 2018)

jethro tarw said:


> i dont think you are right. I've gained a lot of knowledge asking such questions. surely knowledge is a point here.

Click to collapse



I was talking about those blindly asking questions and demanding things. Stuff is already answered too, people just need to learn to look...


----------



## Ranomez (Feb 23, 2018)

The option to select the emergency loader seems to be missing, Lumia 625.


----------



## Brainlesshuman (Feb 23, 2018)

What about bringing Project astoria back?


----------



## maruf8 (Feb 23, 2018)

will WP Internals Support latest FCU Update?


----------



## titi66200 (Feb 23, 2018)

Build 10.0.15254.248?
No


----------



## kukmikuk (Feb 23, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> Build 10.0.15254.248?
> No

Click to collapse



(2/2) I'm working on #wpinternals version 2.5 with some fixes and support for build 10.0.15254.248. But this will take some time. So be patient.
https://twitter.com/Heathcliff74XDA/status/963875286629707782


----------



## fil3s (Feb 24, 2018)

@Heathcliff74 successfully unlocked and rooted my 930 :good: 

I donated u a beer or two. Keep up the brilliant work.


----------



## prokakavip (Feb 25, 2018)

help wpinternal 2.4  has stopped working 
2018-02-25 16:27:15.796: Error: The specified channel could not be found. Check channel configuration


----------



## c:/Lumia (Feb 28, 2018)

Brainlesshuman said:


> What about bringing Project astoria back?

Click to collapse



i already have it on my att lumia 640 and 640 xl

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------

so is it safe now to unlock bootloader on 950 xl?


----------



## evinjohn (Mar 1, 2018)

*how to unlock bootloader  of lumia 535*

And to install android custom rom on Lumia 535


----------



## bnwg (Mar 1, 2018)

c:/Lumia said:


> i already have it on my att lumia 640 and 640 xl
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------
> 
> so is it safe now to unlock bootloader on 950 xl?

Click to collapse



Astoria with latest firmware?


----------



## c:/Lumia (Mar 2, 2018)

bnwg said:


> Astoria with latest firmware?

Click to collapse



no its a beta build of 10240


----------



## fil3s (Mar 2, 2018)

Dear, pls link me to Astoria :crying:

Nokia 930 RM_1045

Thx!


----------



## djtonka (Mar 2, 2018)

jason_l367 said:


> Dear, pls link me to Astoria :crying:
> 
> Nokia 930 RM_1045
> 
> Thx!

Click to collapse



Just one click https://xiaomi-mi.co.uk/


----------



## fil3s (Mar 3, 2018)

djtonka said:


> Just one click https://xiaomi-mi.co.uk/

Click to collapse



What the hell?


----------



## djtonka (Mar 3, 2018)

You did asked for android apps


----------



## smokva (Mar 3, 2018)

Not sure what is happening. I'm using WPI 2.4 with WIN 10. 
I'm trying to unlock bootloader on Lumia 920.

I've find proper ffu image, emergency hex, SLB3 and everything. It starts ok. My phone is switched to flash mode, loader is being uploaded and then at about 30%, WPI crashes with Windows message (WPI stop responding).
My phone is left in flash mode so I need to use Nokia Care to restore it back.

I've tried 2 times so far, every time the same outcome.

Any help?


----------



## djtonka (Mar 4, 2018)

Why not to try the old WPI designed for x2x series


----------



## creatosbr (Mar 4, 2018)

kukmikuk said:


> With new WPI 2.4, trying disable root, relock bootloader and again unlock bootloader and enable root access on my Lumia 640 LTE. Everything works ok.

Click to collapse



faz um tutorial por favor


----------



## Newf1104 (Mar 5, 2018)

Can I use "acer.service.acersystemservice.spkg" to unlock phone, after use Windows Phone Internals?
Thanks...


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 5, 2018)

Newf1104 said:


> Can I use "acer.service.acersystemservice.spkg" to unlock phone, after use Windows Phone Internals?
> Thanks...

Click to collapse



Just enable root acces.


----------



## Newf1104 (Mar 5, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Just enable root acces.

Click to collapse



But it only works on several builds...

- I meant - after to to use "Restore bootloader".
The impression is that it becomes impossible ...


----------



## Sztyepadzso (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi,

is it possible, with the the help of this hack, raise the exposure time beyond 4 sec? It would be great.


----------



## RomLord14495 (Mar 11, 2018)

jason_l367 said:


> Dear, pls link me to Astoria :crying:
> 
> Nokia 930 RM_1045
> 
> Thx!

Click to collapse



This is project astoria for Lumia 930 here u go also u will need WPID to flash this heres the link to Astoria*MOD EDIT: * REMOVED due to monetization links


----------



## fil3s (Mar 11, 2018)

Thx.. I'm not sure whether you're joking or not but I'll download it anyway i guess.


----------



## RomLord14495 (Mar 11, 2018)

It's not a joke bro there are a couple things and you keep in mind turn on airplane mode as soon as you set up the phone cuz nothing in the store will download cuz it will try to check the phone for updates

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------

Mod took down link wtf ?

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------




jason_l367 said:


> Thx.. I'm not sure whether you're joking or not but I'll download it anyway i guess.

Click to collapse



Here you go jason_1367 I had to get a direct link so here https://mega.nz/#!lCIzmJTA!7UHGDDQ_OUaRyb1JfbhgROklyRC9rYRPTHSXRxbeIjs


----------



## fil3s (Mar 11, 2018)

So I just flash it in wpi?

Nm. Downloading now. :good:


----------



## fil3s (Mar 11, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> It's not a joke bro there are a couple things and you keep in mind turn on airplane mode as soon as you set up the phone cuz nothing in the store will download cuz it will try to check the phone for updates
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




So I think I'm doing it right (?)

I extract from my *backup zip* the required partitions and select provided source file and dump it?? :laugh:

Haha! Awesome, thanks dude!! :laugh:

Edit: Number of entries expected in End of Central Directory does not correspond to number of entries in Central Directory.

Lucky heathcliff74 has made this feature failsafe for noob like me.


----------



## RomLord14495 (Mar 11, 2018)

Did it work pls tell me u didn't flash with wp internals


----------



## fil3s (Mar 11, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> Did it work pls tell me u didn't flash with wp internals

Click to collapse



No. I'm kinda new to this stuff


----------



## RomLord14495 (Mar 11, 2018)

Does anyone have resources to build a ffu I need to modify one


----------



## RomLord14495 (Mar 11, 2018)

jason_l367 said:


> So I think I'm doing it right (?)
> 
> I extract from my backup zip the required partitions and select provided source file and dump it?? :laugh:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use this to flash the phone https://mega.nz/#!YK4SwArL!cIt5bD_qYMVuhGcfcUA9694BacLd2k1t_skydyvmnvM
To flash the phone you need to turn off ur phone and when it powers of press and hold the voulme up button and power button release the power button when u get the Nokia logo and keep the voulme up button pressed till you see a lightning bolt with a gear (cog)


----------



## fil3s (Mar 12, 2018)

ok its booted up and preetty excited......

---------- Post added at 08:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------




RomLord14495 said:


> Use this to flash the phone https://mega.nz/#!YK4SwArL!cIt5bD_qYMVuhGcfcUA9694BacLd2k1t_skydyvmnvM
> To flash the phone you need to turn off ur phone and when it powers of press and hold the voulme up button and power button release the power button when u get the Nokia logo and keep the voulme up button pressed till you see a lightning bolt with a gear (cog)

Click to collapse




bro is there a way to change the language setting on the included apps? when can i turn airplaine mode off? is it able to be unlocked and rooted with wpinternals?? :laugh:


----------



## RomLord14495 (Mar 12, 2018)

All unlockable and u should change the language

---------- Post added at 07:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 AM ----------

Android apps works before u reboot the phone turn off developer mode or it will crash notification center


----------



## fil3s (Mar 12, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> All unlockable and u should change the language
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 AM ----------
> 
> Android apps works before u reboot the phone turn off developer mode or it will crash notification center

Click to collapse



So I can just download an apk and install it?

---------- Post added at 07:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 AM ----------

Turn off dev mode?!!!


----------



## RomLord14495 (Mar 12, 2018)

No there's a special deployment tool

---------- Post added at 07:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------

Check out xDa


----------



## fil3s (Mar 12, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> No there's a special deployment tool
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------
> 
> Check out xDa

Click to collapse



Thanks man!!!!

---------- Post added at 08:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 AM ----------




RomLord14495 said:


> No there's a special deployment tool
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------
> 
> Check out xDa

Click to collapse



 :crying: :crying: :crying: oh man, can u link me there? :crying:

I can't find it


----------



## RomLord14495 (Mar 12, 2018)

https://www.windowslatest.com/2017/06/02/install-android-apps-windows-10-mobile/amp/


----------



## fil3s (Mar 12, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> All unlockable and u should change the language
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 AM ----------
> 
> Android apps works before u reboot the phone turn off developer mode or it will crash notification center

Click to collapse



I'm confused do you mean i deploy the app in dev mode then disable it and reboot?

---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------




RomLord14495 said:


> https://www.windowslatest.com/2017/06/02/install-android-apps-windows-10-mobile/amp/

Click to collapse



Thanks I'd gibe u a PayPal donation for this!!! :victory:


----------



## RomLord14495 (Mar 12, 2018)

No install it in Dev mode and use the app but when u are done turn off developer mode and when u wanna use that app again turn Dev mode back on


----------



## fil3s (Mar 12, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> No install it in Dev mode and use the app but when u are done turn off developer mode and when u wanna use that app again turn Dev mode back on

Click to collapse



Hey dude. I keep getting bootloops when I unlock bootloader ,so do u know how I can at least keep on that build? What do I do?

Thx.


----------



## fil3s (Mar 12, 2018)

Thx bro  I'll keep the download.

I have update back to latest official w10 for now :angel:


----------



## RomLord14495 (Mar 12, 2018)

Reflash ffu with wpid


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 12, 2018)

jason_l367 said:


> Hey dude. I keep getting bootloops when I unlock bootloader ,so do u know how I can at least keep on that build? What do I do?
> 
> Thx.

Click to collapse



Have you tried to disconnect the phone from PC?


----------



## fil3s (Mar 12, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> Reflash ffu with wpid

Click to collapse



Yeah bro its working, im just not sure that build is supported by wpinternals

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------

 pretty neat anyhow! I wish i _could_ have Astoria for my 930 :angel:


----------



## RomLord14495 (Mar 12, 2018)

jason_l367 said:


> Yeah bro its working, im just not sure that build is supported by wpinternals
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------
> 
> pretty neat anyhow! I wish i _could_ have Astoria for my 930 :angel:

Click to collapse



it is Astoria
 i wonder if @Heathcliff74 has any info if that build is supported it is build 10240


----------



## fil3s (Mar 12, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> it is Astoria
> i wonder if @Heathcliff74 has any info if that build is supported it is build 10240

Click to collapse



I don't know bro. I unlocked on 10 official ok, but can't get root(?) Says I need to upgrade to a supported version

When trying to unlock on the build provided it bootloops every time, and I tried it three times


----------



## RomLord14495 (Mar 12, 2018)

It's a older build dude a very old build dude


----------



## fil3s (Mar 12, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> It's a older build dude a very old build dude

Click to collapse



Yeah. Is it updateable? I can't get insider builds on last official w10 on my 930 . been trying to get interoptools registry to work but idk about that app


----------



## RomLord14495 (Mar 12, 2018)

It is not updatable unless you want to wait 4 days for it to install updates I have a Lumia 929 (icon) and it's on the latest Windows Insider build version 1709


----------



## fil3s (Mar 13, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> It is not updatable unless you want to wait 4 days for it to install updates I have a Lumia 929 (icon) and it's on the latest Windows Insider build version 1709

Click to collapse



  1709?? Can u link me to latest ffu for 930? Preview build? Compatible with wpinternals?? 

The firmware is RM_1045 :crying: bro, I can't find it anywhere

The guide I followed isn't working. 

I can't get any newer build than 1607 :good:


----------



## RomLord14495 (Mar 13, 2018)

Give me a hour and I'll give you some tools that will help you get up to 1709 but you have to relock your bootloader


----------



## fil3s (Mar 13, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> Give me a hour and I'll give you some tools that will help you get up to 1709 but you have to relock your bootloader

Click to collapse



Thanks. I don't get notifications for some reason


----------



## fil3s (Mar 13, 2018)

Deleted.


----------



## lcdkhoa (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi guys,
My Lumia 730 RM - 1040  said "Unable to find a bootoption, Press any key to shutdown".
Can we use WPI to fix it


----------



## RomLord14495 (Mar 13, 2018)

I had the files Microsoft removed them from my OneDrive 

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------




lcdkhoa said:


> Hi guys,
> My Lumia 730 RM - 1040 said "Unable to find a bootoption, Press any key to shutdown".
> Can we use WPI to fix it

Click to collapse



Yes u need to download the windows device recovery tool


----------



## fil3s (Mar 19, 2018)

I bricked my 930 with wpinternals. No signs of life 

I was crossflashing and downgrading and unlocking and relocking. I'm pretty sure I'll be able to unbrick it it's on the charger now 

It happened when the phone started overheating & draining battery really fast, so I decided to try to relock bootloader again to flash the original ffu but it just died at 'rebooting phone's

Luckily i got a few backup devices or I'd be f******


----------



## fil3s (Mar 19, 2018)

i fixed it by google

https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...nt/fix-dead-phone-bricked-bootloader-t3496232


----------



## Mrox2 (Mar 19, 2018)

Is it possible to customize our roms as in unpack the system image and add/remove things as we desire? I'm still skeptical about this... I would however love to mess around with 10240 build files and see if its possible to load it or add Astoria back on a current build on my Lumia 950. Otherwise why custom roms if not for customization?


----------



## fil3s (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm about to flash that build on my 640. Hopefully i won't brick again. It would be ideal to unlock bootloader on that build


----------



## islataz (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello, I have a lumia 950 XL RM-1116 and I decided to update it to the latest version 15254.313 and WP 2.4 works well doing unlocking bootloader. does not recognize the version to become root.
Entering Mass Storage I decided to personalize the BCD by placing Developer Menu "developermenu.efi" and Vol +. Everything well continues to work without any problem.
As I do not see that posts of people commenting anything. It was to know if there is something that I did not know. : D

And thanks for all your work
Sorry for my English


----------



## fil3s (Mar 21, 2018)

Flashed astoria. Even got XDA app


----------



## sajalhossain13 (Mar 22, 2018)

jason_l367 said:


> Flashed astoria. Even got XDA app

Click to collapse



How to find astoria build for lumia?


----------



## fil3s (Mar 22, 2018)

sajalhossain13 said:


> How to find astoria build for lumia?

Click to collapse




https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...lled-leaked-windows-10-mobile-t3173000/page18


----------



## RomLord14495 (Mar 22, 2018)

Mrox2 said:


> Is it possible to customize our roms as in unpack the system image and add/remove things as we desire? I'm still skeptical about this... I would however love to mess around with 10240 build files and see if its possible to load it or add Astoria back on a current build on my Lumia 950. Otherwise why custom roms if not for customization?

Click to collapse



I have 3 known 10240 builds for the 930 and 640 and 640xl that is Astoria

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------




islataz said:


> Hello, I have a lumia 950 XL RM-1116 and I decided to update it to the latest version 15254.313 and WP 2.4 works well doing unlocking bootloader. does not recognize the version to become root.
> Entering Mass Storage I decided to personalize the BCD by placing Developer Menu "developermenu.efi" and Vol +. Everything well continues to work without any problem.
> As I do not see that posts of people commenting anything. It was to know if there is something that I did not know. : D
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Downgrade with WINDOWS DEVICE RECOVERY TOOL and than unlock


----------



## fil3s (Mar 22, 2018)

sajalhossain13 said:


> How to find astoria build for lumia?

Click to collapse



Yea u best be on 8.1 before flashing astoria.


----------



## fil3s (Mar 24, 2018)

On trying this early build its ok. But it's better to unlock & root on later versions of windows.


----------



## Mrox2 (Mar 30, 2018)

jason_l367 said:


> Flashed astoria. Even got XDA app

Click to collapse



that's pretty cool, hopefully someone ports Astoria to later builds or just 10240 to other models (I.E. 950) - I'd love that over any android rom tbh.


----------



## fil3s (Mar 30, 2018)

Mrox2 said:


> that's pretty cool, hopefully someone ports Astoria to later builds or just 10240 to other models (I.E. 950) - I'd love that over any android rom tbh.

Click to collapse



It's ok. Was getting strange stuff happening with the display so went back to 1709. It would be good if Google Play services could be installed, but I think you would need a specific version. I couldnt find one.


----------



## StuckonWM (Apr 1, 2018)

*Ver. 2.4 launch on Windows 7 - exception: 0xe0434352*

Do not get it running in GUI mode - starts, but suddenly w/o showing up it crashes. The older version 2.3 works.
Eventviewer shows following (extract):  

Anwendung: WPinternals.exe
Frameworkversion: v4.0.30319
Beschreibung: Der Prozess wurde aufgrund einer unbehandelten Ausnahme beendet.
Ausnahmeinformationen: System.Diagnostics.Eventing.Reader.EventLogNotFoundException
   bei System.Diagnostics.Eventing.Reader.EventLogException.Throw(Int32)
   bei System.Diagnostics.Eventing.Reader.NativeWrapper.EvtSubscribe(System.Diagnostics.Eventing.Reader.EventLogHandle,
  Microsoft.Win32.SafeHandles.SafeWaitHandle, System.String, System.String, System.Diagnostics.Eventing.Reader.EventLogHandle, IntPtr, IntPtr, Int32)
  bei System.Diagnostics.Eventing.Reader.EventLogWatcher.StartSubscribing()
  bei ..(WPinternals.PhoneNotifierViewModel)
  bei WPinternals.MainWindow.OnSourceInitialized(System.EventArgs)
  bei System.Windows.Window.CreateSourceWindow(Boolean)
  bei System.Windows.Window.ShowHelper(System.Object)
  bei WPinternals.StartupWindow+<OnSourceInitialized>d__1.MoveNext()
  bei System.Runtime.ExceptionServices.ExceptionDispatchInfo.Throw()...

The red marked (in Real other, but also strange Symbols), could they be a wrong reference?
Has anyone an idea, where to search for the error?


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 1, 2018)

the developer uses .NET obfuscator to protect his code, this is why you get strange names. have you removed an event logs in your windows? Use ProcessMonitor to see data the tool tries to read


----------



## StuckonWM (Apr 1, 2018)

MagicAndre1981 said:


> the developer uses .NET obfuscator to protect his code, this is why you get strange names. have you removed an event logs in your windows? Use ProcessMonitor to see data the tool tries to read

Click to collapse



...I'd wish I have the 'magic', thx Andree:good:

Tried process monitor, but do not know how to get the conclusion. Did not find any suspicious entries - but I'm too inexperienced

WPI self logs following:
           "Copyright Heathcliff74 / wpinternals.net
            2018-03-30 19:01:21.418: Error: Der angegebene Kanal wurde nicht gefunden. Prfen Sie die Kanalkonfiguration"


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 14, 2018)

watch those videos, they show how to use ProcessMonitor:

https://channel9.msdn.com/Shows/Defrag-Tools/Defrag-Tools-3-Process-Monitor
https://channel9.msdn.com/Shows/Defrag-Tools/Defrag-Tools-4-Process-Monitor

so look for errors in registry operations


----------



## jacorman (Apr 16, 2018)

*please help me*

Hello all! I am new to xda and sorry for my bad English.
I wish to extract the WhatsApp chat history message.db from my Lumia 950.
However I have accidentally update to 10.0.15254.369 which running WP Internals cannot unlock my phone.
* I followed every steps in the tutorials 
Do I have any methods to rescue my chat history?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## thedent79 (Apr 16, 2018)

jacorman said:


> Hello all! I am new to xda and sorry for my bad English.
> I wish to extract the WhatsApp chat history message.db from my Lumia 950.
> However I have accidentally update to 10.0.15254.369 which running WP Internals cannot unlock my phone.
> * I followed every steps in the tutorials
> ...

Click to collapse



Install Interoptools, enable SFTP access then you'll get access to the "Data" Partition.


----------



## kukmikuk (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi Heathclif, any news with your BEST WPInternals app? Any chance of update or compatibility with new builds?


----------



## maruf8 (May 4, 2018)

Can we root this W10M build? (15254.313) ?


----------



## kirkpeterman (May 6, 2018)

*Nokia Lumia 929 (Icon)*



riahc3 said:


> Well, this tools gives two options
> 
> 1: Unsupported phones that don't receive upgrades can be upgraded to the latest version 1709 (10.0.15254.12) and receive at LEAST security updates. and small bug fixes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a Nokia Lumia 929 (Icon) phone that is stuck at Windows 10 Version 1703, OS build 10.0.15063.2 and am getting the error code 0x80070273 issue which has been discussed widely here, as well as other sites.  I have seen a successful work around for the Lumia 929.  Have you tested (or have heard reports of success) your software on the Lumia 929?  Or have you heard of any success in updating Windows 10 beyond the build listed above?


----------



## RomLord14495 (May 13, 2018)

kirkpeterman said:


> I have a Nokia Lumia 929 (Icon) phone that is stuck at Windows 10 Version 1703, OS build 10.0.15063.2 and am getting the error code 0x80070273 issue which has been discussed widely here, as well as other sites. I have seen a successful work around for the Lumia 929. Have you tested (or have heard reports of success) your software on the Lumia 929? Or have you heard of any success in updating Windows 10 beyond the build listed above?

Click to collapse



Relock ur bootloader than update

---------- Post added at 08:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 AM ----------




RomLord14495 said:


> Relock ur bootloader than update

Click to collapse



I have 1709 on my icon

---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 AM ----------

My Lumia has a kernel debugging setting I never seen that ever before


----------



## kirkpeterman (May 13, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> Relock ur bootloader than update
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, I'll try that.  I just didn't want to go first.  Thank you


----------



## ShepardAlex (May 13, 2018)

Just i've already said, successfully unlocked bootloader on lumia 540 DS from the first attempt,i'm impressed)Backuping right now)


----------



## help.me.out.plox (May 15, 2018)

*Custom rom*

Thanks to the developer for the tool and this tool contains an option to flash roms but is there any custom rom available to flash ?


----------



## fadilfadz (May 19, 2018)

Not working latest build 10.0.15063.1088
Please fix it...

EDIT: Sorry my mistake, Its works fine...


----------



## codeasm (May 19, 2018)

help.me.out.plox said:


> Thanks to the developer for the tool and this tool contains an option to flash roms but is there any custom rom available to flash ?

Click to collapse



Newer Windows 10 builds, maybe older ones. or build your own custom windows phone roms? Android is another story, like said before: "drivers" ! so either try difernt windows phone 10 builds (or 8.1) or try making your own, else there isnt much rom love (yet/ever)


----------



## dxdy (May 20, 2018)

950XL
RM-1085 059X4V4
10586.318 

bootloader unlocking successful from third try 

but seems no third luck, after reset bootloop


----------



## NIKOSXRI (May 20, 2018)

Some 950 and 950xl remain unlocked.The project has not finished but I have a long time to hear from Heathcliff...


----------



## Garry1990 (Jun 1, 2018)

*! C:\Users\hp\Downloads\WPinternals 2.4.zip: Unexpected end of archive*

I tried but the app is not running !


----------



## ozgur2711 (Jun 3, 2018)

Does anybody run android on Lumia 1520? Is it possible?


----------



## uiqjirka (Jun 3, 2018)

No, buy Android phone with Android OS.


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 3, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> Your downoaded file got corrupted, download it again)

Click to collapse



Or cleaned by the antivirus program.


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jun 6, 2018)

I flashed a custom ROM made by Windows phone internals and now I'm stuck in a loop can I just flash my backup I made to fix

---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------




kirkpeterman said:


> I have a Nokia Lumia 929 (Icon) phone that is stuck at Windows 10 Version 1703, OS build 10.0.15063.2 and am getting the error code 0x80070273 issue which has been discussed widely here, as well as other sites. I have seen a successful work around for the Lumia 929. Have you tested (or have heard reports of success) your software on the Lumia 929? Or have you heard of any success in updating Windows 10 beyond the build listed above?

Click to collapse



Relock the loader than update


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 9, 2018)

Please dont press format, please, pleaseeee……

That is how i bricked lumia 640XL, pressing ok without thinking 

To be more explicit, all went fine but when the phone was in mass storage mode windows give me a error window: do you wanna format blablablá? I pushed ok without looking


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Jun 9, 2018)

Just a reminder....

Keep the posts healthy and constructive :highfive: :highfive:


----------



## fil3s (Jun 12, 2018)

Sorry. Just I hard bricked my Lumia 640 with the unlock bootloader function in WPinternals.. those devices are so easy to brick. :angel:


----------



## Pratik Akimichi (Jun 12, 2018)

Heathcliff74 said:


> Sure is!

Click to collapse



if nokia 640 xl is supported can to tell me how to do the bootloader thing,im having a lots of issue doing that


----------



## XDASumiaki (Jun 19, 2018)

What is this error code at Windows Mobile 10 update: 0x800f8003, i cant update my win10 to the latest on 640xl, i flashed back the system from backup, relocked the bootloader, encryption and stole protection and insider are switched off

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------

At the last backup flash update worked...now doesnt

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------

Its the 6th month 1703 release

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------




augustinionut said:


> Please dont press format, please, pleaseeee……
> 
> That is how i bricked lumia 640XL, pressing ok without thinking
> 
> To be more explicit, all went fine but when the phone was in mass storage mode windows give me a error window: do you wanna format blablablá? I pushed ok without looking

Click to collapse



Who is that crazy who pressing format at a new strange window that ask it?
If it ask you, will destroy your house u press ok?xd

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------

And there is still mass storage loaded and running from the phones memory(ram), i u fked up everything amd accidently Destroy the filesystem of emmc or something esle, you still can repair it, just have a good battery dudes


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 19, 2018)

How can a 8GB mass storage run from 1GB RAM?


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 20, 2018)

I formated the EMMC with MBR boot mode. The bad is that i unplugged the phone right after.


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 20, 2018)

Right. Im thinking at JTAG....


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 20, 2018)

I will try with a card reader. But….. but….. i need time.


----------



## XDASumiaki (Jun 21, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> I formated the EMMC with MBR boot mode. The bad is that i unplugged the phone right after.

Click to collapse



That nice and delicious. 
If you un-plug the usb cable, you can still re-plug, and your OS ill connect it and you can try to repair the partitions, if you remove the battery, thats the real end of the story.
Next thing you can do is emmc reflash with external adapter, thats a lot of work.
I used mbr when i was experiencing with Win 98, i was 7 years old...mbr is old stuff, nobody would use it in the future, the tech is changing every time.


----------



## fil3s (Jun 26, 2018)

:crying: could I get the edp emergency files for lumia 640 RM_1074 ? Please help. They're not on https://www.lumiafirmware.com


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 26, 2018)

http://protobetatest.com/download/lumia-emergency-files/


----------



## Doomhammer (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi,

i'm currently stuck in falsh mode and can neither restore to normal boot mode nor switch to mass-storage mode. Activating the mass storage mode was my primary goal.
Situation:

OS Windows 10
Windows Device Recovery Tool 3.14.7501 is installed
WPInternals 2.4
Lumia 950XL
Unlock bootloader worked fine. These files were downloaded:

RM1085_1078.0053.10586.13169.12547.035242_retail_prod_signed.ffu
MPRG8994_fh.ede
RM1085_fh.edp

Switching to Mass Storage mode failed with. I wasn't yet able to find a hint to fix this.  I attached the complete log (WPINternals.log), the log part of "boot to normal mode" (BootToNormalMode.txt) and the result of 
WPinternals.exe /FindFlashingProfileExperimental (FindFlashingProfileExperimental..txt)

Perhaps some has an idea, how I can go back to normal mode. Thanks in advance.
Edit 1:
There was an error when first switching to mass storage mode:
Error: Phone is in Mass Storage mode, but the driver on PC failed to start
Error: Phone switched to Mass Storage mode, but the driver on the PC did not start correctly
Afterwards the phone was stuck in reboots showing a blue screen with 
From the log
 Found device on interface: 9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc
Device path: \\?\USB#VID_045E&PID_0A02#5&326c0cbc&0&6#{9e3bd5f7-9690-4fcc-8810-3e2650cd6ecc}
Connected device: Lumia
Mode: Bootloader
Lumia disconnected

Edit 2:
I've read somewhere, that I should use an USB 2.0 port. So I'm up for a new approach.
I switched to another PC, installed WDRT, downloaded WP Internals. Started WP Internals, clicked "Switch to mass storage mode. "No FUF profile file found". Copied C:\ProgramData\WPInternals\Repository from the other PC, started WP Internals. Same error again. Used the downloaded section for downloading all files again. Profile file was found, entering Mass-storage mode and I was created with the blue scree ;(. 
Clicked on "interrupt boot mode", which worked fortunatly and my second try to enter mass storage mode was greeted by a new device "MainOs" found Windows 10 notification. Currently running a backup. 
I just hope, that I can switch to normal mode later on.


----------



## DaniDeVega (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi! @Heathcliff74 and users of WPI. 



Recently bricked my Lumia 920 while trying to unlock bootloader for cable disconnect failure. The cable disconnected while moving my device to place it on table. Now, it just connect in Emergency mode and PC recognise it like QHUSB_DLOAD and Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 (COM3). 



I really have the correct drivers installed since many months ago, and remember that in the past I solved a similar issue, but can't remember how it was. 



Is projected to add in a near future, in WPI, any option that would recognise the Emergency Download mode, like Flash, Label and Normal modes? It could be great to make easier to work with this kind of issues with the same tool. 



If not, is possible to access in this moment to the device and fix this? Tried NDRT and WPRT, but the first has servers now off and the second tool works now in this mode with Lumias that are just MICROSOFT Lumia devices, but no with NOKIA Lumia devices. This, get users of older Nokia Lumias in a kind of  limb without official solutions. 



Does anyone know anything that could help me? 

Thanks in advance.

---------- Post added at 00:42 ---------- Previous post was at 00:35 ----------

Ah! I forgot to really thanks to @Heathcliff74 for develop this magical tool. Without it, it could be nearly impossible to modify, restore, unbrick, ... definitively, to work inside with our Lumia Phones. 



Would like to have the possibility to donate to you for your work, but I'm without job many time ago and get now my accounts to zero. But be sure that, the follower month after the day that I find a job, you will see an amount from DaniDeVega into your donations account. What possibilities will let me.


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jul 3, 2018)

DaniDeVega said:


> Hi! @Heathcliff74 and users of WPI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This can be fixed

---------- Post added at 02:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 AM ----------

Lets take a trip back in time ...I can use a sbl3 520.bin on a 521?


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jul 3, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> Yes, 520 SBL3 works on 520/521/525/526

Click to collapse



No it bricked my 521 I got another one tho I didn't use the slb3 on


----------



## fil3s (Jul 3, 2018)

Hopefully Heathcliffs next release recognises qhsusb bulk.


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jul 3, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> It DOES work on them, if it was bricked in an un-repairable way, that wasn't the fault of the SBL3

Click to collapse



I unlocked another 521 fine without the sbl3.. I add the sbl3 in it bricks its strange I'm not saying it doesn't work ..I'm wondering why it bricked with the correct files .I'm not worry about the brick its such a cheap phone


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jul 4, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> What exactly does happen? What kind of brick do you get?

Click to collapse



It vibrates on a black screen no qusbdliad or bulk nothing happens plugged in multiple cabled


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jul 4, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> if it vibrates, then SBL3 works

Click to collapse



So why does it not do anything


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jul 4, 2018)

520.bin


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jul 4, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> Where did you get that file from? It might have been a normal SBL3 instead of an engineering one

Click to collapse



I got it here https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...r-flashing-t3491754/post69407502#post69407502
Ive used these before


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jul 4, 2018)

I can repair it but the computer doesn't detect it in any way or form not even qusb dload


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jul 4, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> Yeah, that's the tricky part of the repairing process, you have to get it into QHSUSB_DLOAD first

Click to collapse



I'm guessing a short circuit is involved


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jul 4, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> That's the easiest way

Click to collapse



Pm instructions?


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 4, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> Pm instructions?

Click to collapse



Pm is postmortem?  No ofence


----------



## fil3s (Jul 10, 2018)

What's postmortem


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 10, 2018)

After death.


----------



## DaniDeVega (Jul 14, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> Not sure about 2.x, but WPI 1.x can flash the phone in emergency mode. Connect the phone, select "restore bootloader", and you should be able to flash the bootloader back

Click to collapse




It worked fine. Thanks! I used Windows Phone Internals 1.2 and it solved the brick problem.


I'm still getting the trouble while flashing any Windows 10 Mobile Rom to my Lumia 920. Windows Insider gets "Error while connecting to servers" and Preview for Developers gets "You need to have a Developer account" but I really have my account registered as Developer and Lumia prepared through the tool needed to do it (Can't remember now if it was something called like Windows Kit 8, 8.1, 10, but I really did it well.) 



Tried with Custom Roms, stock Roms, but always getting any kind of trouble like "sad icon with blue background", "Couldn't find any bootable option", "bootlooping on Nokia logo", but never gets full booted on W10m, with unlocked bootloader, neither locked bootloader. 



Saying first that, I use a NOKIA Lumia 920 (RM-821), in Spain 

___________________________________________

General info (When this comment was posted)
___________________________________________

Brand/Model: Nokia Lumia RM-821_eu_spain_435
Product Code: 059RJ74

Operator: 000-ES
Firmware version: 3051.50009.1451.1005
___________________________________________


Questions:


1 - To Re-lock and Unlock Bootloader, must use how reference the official ffu file that used when flashed Windows Phone 8?


2 - Is there any tool available to build a ffu file with EFIESP, MainOS and Data files to use it like reference? ( If not yer, It's very very very strange, few years later since the first ffu appeared in our lives, that  nobody found yet the way or the tool to build a ffu with the needed files or resources.)


3 - Must I upgrade first from 8.1 to 10 trying to Interop Unlock and modifying the internal name of my device, before to flash it or get any full upgrade? (I use to don't update NEVER the Extras & Info app, because I read always that it is neccessary to avoid problems, but I'm still getting those LOL).


----------



## RomLord14495 (Jul 17, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> use search

Click to collapse



ive searched all over nothing how do i get the phone in the mode


----------



## ajclarke903 (Aug 26, 2018)

ok but how can i do this from linux?


----------



## maruf8 (Aug 28, 2018)

my lumia 525 is in emergency mode.. how to get its product code? the letters ito the sticker is faded.. so please tell an alternate way


----------



## maruf8 (Aug 31, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> You cannot get its product code in emergency mode, but you shouldn't need that for anything anyways. If you want to fix it, any 525 emergency file should work (they are the same)

Click to collapse



It doesn't work i already tried thor2 codes

It throwes this error "SAFE hex file was used and unallowed memory address was being written.
Reset the device and use the correct HEX file."

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------




feherneoh said:


> You cannot get its product code in emergency mode, but you shouldn't need that for anything anyways. If you want to fix it, any 525 emergency file should work (they are the same)

Click to collapse



Then how to return from qhsusb?? Tell me the thor2 code plz


----------



## spavlin (Sep 8, 2018)

Windows Phone Internals 2.5 released with support for more phones and other fixes


----------



## rashazad (Sep 8, 2018)

A question
I unlocked my 640xl successfully. then updated to win 10 and reset it. Is it normal that the program cannot backup the phone anymore? it looks like that bootloader is locked again.


----------



## rashazad (Sep 9, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> WPI Getting Started page says you should relock the bootloader before attempting to update the phone. The update partially relocked your bootloader, so you have to unlock it again. If it's the same as it was on WPI2.3, then you'll have to start with clean-flashing the phone again

Click to collapse



If so, it's not possible to backup a win10 rom?
btw thanks for hard works


----------



## mattyj! (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks Heathcliff74 for your hard work! 

So I noticed that that v2. 5 allows changes to the partition right? So does that mean that the HTC 8X could go to windows 10 possibly - I understand that this is the limiting step for this phone, as it can otherwise handle W10M?


----------



## fil3s (Sep 11, 2018)

Thx @heathcliff   most stable update yet.  

Nokia 930 
W10 build 15254.527 unlocked and rooted  

JL.


----------



## RomLord14495 (Sep 17, 2018)

Is this normal guys I've never seen this before..my recovery key isn't working ethier.


----------



## marianodelfino (Sep 19, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> Is this normal guys I've never seen this before..my recovery key isn't working ethier.

Click to collapse



Nope


----------



## RomLord14495 (Sep 19, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> Nope

Click to collapse



So is this the first time seen or what I can't fix it my reset protection recovery key doesn't work it reboots the phone


----------



## marianodelfino (Sep 19, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> So is this the first time seen or what I can't fix it my reset protection recovery key doesn't work it reboots the phone

Click to collapse



You didn't check the reset protection status before unlocking? How come?


----------



## RomLord14495 (Sep 19, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> You didn't check the reset protection status before unlocking? How come?[/
> It was off I made sure of it.i just flashed stock and that happened was on a custom rom

Click to collapse


----------



## marianodelfino (Sep 19, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> xxJMarian said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't check the reset protection status before unlocking? How come?[/
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## RomLord14495 (Sep 19, 2018)

I know how to unlock a device LMFAO been doing it since wp internals 1.1 Ive already did that lol still does it it's a problem with the reset protection chip in the phone


----------



## fil3s (Sep 19, 2018)

Plz help unbrick my 640 LTE . I flashed locked bootloader by mistake and now it's ****d . No signs of life.. 

Plz help Pronto. Regards


----------



## RomLord14495 (Sep 19, 2018)

jason_l367 said:


> Plz help unbrick my 640 LTE . I flashed locked bootloader by mistake and now it's ****d . No signs of life..
> 
> Plz help Pronto. Regards

Click to collapse



It can be fixed by edp and ede loaders and thor2 I'll get ya when home


----------



## fil3s (Sep 20, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> It can be fixed by edp and ede loaders and thor2 I'll get ya when home

Click to collapse



Ok düde


----------



## djezair90 (Oct 2, 2018)

WPInternal 2.6 don't work with build 15254.530 on my lumia 950. briked with red screen.


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Oct 3, 2018)

RomLord14495 said:


> Is this normal guys I've never seen this before..my recovery key isn't working ethier.

Click to collapse



Always use the latest version of WPinternals. Have you tried to relock the phone?


----------



## Heathcliff74 (Oct 3, 2018)

e is not bricked said:


> WPInternal 2.6 don't work with build 15254.530 on my lumia 950. briked with red screen.

Click to collapse



Your phone is not bricked, because you can still flash a stock FFU to the phone to recover. But it's weird. WPI did not find a flashing profile for your phone. Normally that should never happen. You could try to unlock using a different profile FFU for RM-1104.


----------



## djezair90 (Oct 3, 2018)

ok, I'll try when I can. originally it is RM1104 059X6H5 but it is flashed with RM1104 059X4S9. WPI has always worked so far. I'll let you know


----------



## RomLord14495 (Oct 4, 2018)

Heathcliff74 said:


> Always use the latest version of WPinternals. Have you tried to relock the phone?[/QUOTE
> Yep nothing works

Click to collapse


----------



## fil3s (Nov 15, 2018)

So, like is anyone gonna create a costume room? I got a 930 left i havent bricked yet

.

Sent from my Oppo CPH1719 using XDA Labs


----------



## x.shayan.x (Nov 15, 2018)

Heathcliff74 said:


> Your phone is not bricked, because you can still flash a stock FFU to the phone to recover. But it's weird. WPI did not find a flashing profile for your phone. Normally that should never happen. You could try to unlock using a different profile FFU for RM-1104.

Click to collapse



Hello Heathcliff74! I have an HTC HD7 Running latest version of WP 7.8, I had to Hard Reset my phone and I lost my JailBreak, and Windows Live has been shutdown by Microsoft so I can't login a Windows Live ID account that means I can't use the Marketplace and since I lost my jailbreak I can't deploy Xaps that I have on my computer, is there any hope for me? Thanks


----------



## fil3s (Nov 19, 2018)

Please add a dead flash option for dead devices that ARE GETTING HARDBRICKED BY WPINTERNALS!!!! 

Regards

Sent from my Oppo CPH1719 using XDA Labs


----------



## fil3s (Nov 19, 2018)

feherneoh said:


> Why add something that's already there?

Click to collapse



How do I flash a dead phone with wpinternals

Sent from my Oppo CPH1719 using XDA Labs

Edit: it's fixed now I can unlock and root again! :victory:


----------



## nate0 (Nov 22, 2018)

jason_l367 said:


> How do I flash a dead phone with wpinternals
> 
> Sent from my Oppo CPH1719 using XDA Labs
> 
> Edit: it's fixed now I can unlock and root again! :victory:

Click to collapse



Just keep poking around in it...

Honestly when all else fails in thor2 for a dead phone I resort to WP Internals and usually succeed further if not completely with it. Sometimes the PS command line yields further results...


----------



## RomLord14495 (Dec 17, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Just keep poking around in it...
> 
> Honestly when all else fails in thor2 for a dead phone I resort to WP Internals and usually succeed further if not completely with it. Sometimes the PS command line yields further results...

Click to collapse



Agreed


----------



## fil3s (Jan 9, 2019)

nate0 said:


> Just keep poking around in it...
> 
> Honestly when all else fails in thor2 for a dead phone I resort to WP Internals and usually succeed further if not completely with it. Sometimes the PS command line yields further results...

Click to collapse



Could u give me any clue as to how to flash a hardbricked phone that *won't turn on* in wpi??  that'd be awesome


----------



## sev7en (Jan 15, 2019)

Good morning,
I am with an Elite X3 and I would like setting up the Windows 10 on Arm on it... does it is possible to have support for the steps to follow up?


Thanks!!!


----------



## RomLord14495 (Feb 27, 2019)

sev7en said:


> Good morning,
> I am with an Elite X3 and I would like setting up the Windows 10 on Arm on it... does it is possible to have support for the steps to follow up?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!

Click to collapse



I've seen guides around for Nokia/Microsoft phones but none for hp


----------



## fil3s (Aug 14, 2019)

Removed


----------



## Jodie2011 (Aug 18, 2019)

The FFU-image you selected for profiling does not have a supported OS-version. Windows Phone Internals needs to extract files from a supported OS-version. You need to select such donor-FFU. If necessary, you can select an FFU-image for a different model.

what should I download for Microsoft 535?


----------



## fil3s (Aug 19, 2019)

Jodie2011 said:


> The FFU-image you selected for profiling does not have a supported OS-version. Windows Phone Internals needs to extract files from a supported OS-version. You need to select such donor-FFU. If necessary, you can select an FFU-image for a different model.
> 
> what should I download for Microsoft 535?

Click to collapse



Select 'download all' it will download both ffu's


----------



## Kabir123123 (Aug 30, 2019)

A few days ago my lumia 930 connect via pc but ot show phone system os instead of storage files & folder,  somehow i delete a folder from that time my bluetooth & sim doesn’t working, how to fox the problem...???( i flash windows 8.1 but doesn’t work then i flash windows 10 but not solve the problem)


----------



## fil3s (Sep 7, 2019)

Kabir123123 said:


> A few days ago my lumia 930 connect via pc but ot show phone system os instead of storage files & folder, somehow i delete a folder from that time my bluetooth & sim doesn’t working, how to fox the problem...???( i flash windows 8.1 but doesn’t work then i flash windows 10 but not solve the problem)

Click to collapse



deleted


----------



## Simoz_287 (Dec 24, 2019)

I have a Lumia 535, it is stuck in Flash mode. If I ask it to go back to normal it says it fails. The unlock bootloader says it's already unlocked, the restore bootloader gives error "Failed to write to pipe: 4E4F4B58434242". I tried to search for this error but I found no result.


----------



## eagle044 (Mar 8, 2020)

i have the same problem 
do you found the fix ?


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 8, 2020)

REflash original ffu.


----------



## LPhoneChump (Mar 8, 2020)

The website is dead ? Can t download from the links provided in this thread or open the website 
This is what it throws as error -> Parse error: syntax error, unexpected $end in /home/deb56898n2/domains/wpinternals.net/public_html/templates/jsn_metro_free/template.defines.php on line 19

Is there a registry setting to tweak the haptic keys(back, home ,search) on the 532 touch, to decrease the sensitivity for example or make them do something else ? 
What about some registry key to tweak the audio jack auto detection , to get around a broken audio jack?


----------



## fil3s (Mar 9, 2020)

I have a Lumia 950 and I want to unlock it with wpinternals but I only have an ffu from Lumia firmware website. Will that work with wpinternals?? 

I wanna install w10 arm on it. Thanks kindly ?

Update- tried to unlock bootloader on a supported build and wpinternals 2.8 failed to find a flashing profile. Pipe" error .. something.. 

Any ideas???

Edit: can't complete bootloader unlock!! Scanning for flashing profile - failed ?


----------



## sev7en (Jun 18, 2020)

eKoKnight said:


> Hey Heathcliff74, Please is there a fix to turn off reset protection after what you software has caused to many Lumia phones? It be nice if you could build a program that does a cross scan between each device IMEI and upon Microsoft Reset protection status site that states on there site that is off which will force it off on a phone that should have been off? Or  at least give us something were we can disable Reset Protection. The bypass solution is a pain even though that works. Though not idea to do for any owner of a Lumia especially for us Lumia 950/XL owners.

Click to collapse





djtonka said:


> check it first before it as FAQ ask
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Good morning, I have the same problem on my Lumia 950XL. Which one is the file to change to bypass the control?


----------



## fil3s (Aug 25, 2020)

I still can't unlock my 950 with  wpinternals 2.9 

? In Reddit i encountered this dūde 



> Go to [this](http://lumiafirmware.com) site and search for product code 059X4V9 (german unlocked 950 firmware). Flash your phone with it and it will unlock fine. But before unlocking your bootloader update your phone to latest w10m version.

Click to collapse



But no luck 

Edit: for ppl having trouble unlock Lumia 950 try taking sdcard out then it should work. ?did for me


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Aug 22, 2021)

RomLord14495 said:


> It's not a joke bro there are a couple things and you keep in mind turn on airplane mode as soon as you set up the phone cuz nothing in the store will download cuz it will try to check the phone for updates
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey RomLord do you still have the file from that dead MEGA link? Thank you


----------

